# Vos poèmes préférés



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

Je ne pense pas qu'un thread similaire soit ouvert, donc si vous souhaitez faire partager les poèmes qui vous font vibrer...

Remords posthume


Lorsque tu dormiras, ma belle ténébreuse,
Au fond d'un monument construit en marbre noir,
Et lorsque tu n'auras pour alcôve et manoir
Qu'un caveau pluvieux et qu'une fosse creuse;

Quand la pierre, opprimant ta poitrine peureuse
Et tes flancs qu'assouplit un charmant nonchaloir,
Empêchera ton coeur de battre et de vouloir,
Et tes pieds de courir leur course aventureuse,

Le tombeau, confident de mon rêve infini
(Car le tombeau toujours comprendra le poète),
Durant ces grandes nuits d'où le somme est banni,

Te dira: "Que vous sert, courtisane imparfaite,
De n'avoir pas connu ce que pleurent les morts?"
? Et le vers rongera ta peau comme un remords.


----------



## rezba (18 Janvier 2006)

Et le bon Charles, il a pas le droit d'être crédité ?


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

oups !!! :rose:


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> oups !!! :rose:



dis moi l'ami tu serais pas d'une nature un peu mélancolique toi?


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> dis moi l'ami tu serais pas d'une nature un peu mélancolique toi?



Oui et de plus en plus, c'est un peu mon problème...

Chanson d'automne 

    Les sanglots longs 
    Des violons 
    De l'automne 
    Blessent mon coeur 
    D'une langueur 
    Monotone. 

    Tout suffocant 
    Et blême, quand 
    Sonne l'heure, 
    Je me souviens 
    Des jours anciens 
    Et je pleure ; 

    Et je m'en vais 
    Au vent mauvais 
    Qui m'emporte 
    Deçà, delà, 
    Pareil à la 
    Feuille morte.   

Paul Verlaine


----------



## CLAY (18 Janvier 2006)

gothique avant l' heure , le charles!


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Oui et de plus en plus, c'est un peu mon problème...
> 
> Chanson d'automne
> 
> ...



et t'écris des poemes? ou t'es juste un amateur 'sec' de poésie?


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2006)

Pablo Neruda, United Fruit Co. en est un que j'apprécie beaucoup.

La United Fruit Co.

Cuando sonó la trompeta, estuvo
Todo preparado en la tierra
Y Jehová repartió el mundo
A Coco-Cola Inc., Anaconda,
Ford Motors y otras entidades:
La Compañía Frutera Inc.
Se reservó lo más jugoso,
La costa central de mi tierra,
La dulce cintura de América.

Bautizó de nuevo sus tierras
Como "Repúblicas Bananas",
Y sobre los muertos dormidos,
Sobre los héroes inquietos
Que conquistarón la grandeza,
La libertad y las banderas,
Estableció la ópera bufa:
Enajenó los albedríos,
Regaló coronas de César,
Desenvainó la envidia, atrajó
La dictatura de las moscas,
Moscas Trujillo, moscas Tachos,
Moscas Carías, moscas Martínez,
Moscas Ubico, moscas húmedas
De sangre humilde y mermelada,
Moscas borrachas que zumban
Sobre las tumbas populares,
Moscas de circo, sabias moscas
Entendidas en tiranía.

Entre las moscas sanguinarias
La Frutera desembarca
Arrasando el café y las frutas,
En sus barcos que deslizaron
Como bandejas de tesoro
De nuestras tierras sumergidas.
Mientras tanto, por los abismos
Azucarados de los puertos,
Caían indios sepultados
En el vapor de la manaña:
Un cuerpo rueda, una cosa
Sin nombre, un número caído,
Un racimo de fruta muerta
Derramada en el pudridero.


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

ouais...j'vais écrire en swaili moi aussi..


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> et t'écris des poemes? ou t'es juste un amateur 'sec' de poésie?



Oui j'en ai quelques uns en réserve mais je ne suis pas prêt à les poster....


----------



## Tonton Nestor (18 Janvier 2006)

Noirs de loupes, grêlés, les yeux cerclés de bagues
Vertes, leurs doigts boulus crispés à leurs fémurs,
Le sinciput plaqué de hargnosités vagues
Comme les floraisons lépreuses des vieux murs ;

Ils ont greffé dans des amours épileptiques
Leurs fantasque ossature aux grands squelettes noirs
De leurs chaises ; leurs pieds aux barreaux rachitiques
S'entrelacent pour les matins et pour les soirs !

Ces vieillards ont toujours fait tresse avec leurs sièges,
Sentant les soleils vifs percaliser leur peau
Ou, les yeux à la vitre où se fanent les neiges,
Tremblant du tremblement douloureux du crapaud.

Et les Sièges leur ont des bontés : culottée
De brun, la paille cède aux angles de leurs reins ;
L'âme des vieux soleils s'allume, emmaillotée
Dans ces tresses d'épis où fermentaient les grains.

Et les Assis, genoux aux dents, verts pianistes,
Les dix doigts sous leur siège aux rumeurs de tambour,
S'écoutent clapoter des barcarolles tristes,
Et leurs caboches vont dans des roulis d'amour.

- Oh ! ne les faites pas lever ! C'est le naufrage...
Ils surgissent, grondant comme des chats giflés,
Ouvrant lentement leurs omoplates, ô rage !
Tout leur pantalon bouffe à leurs reins boursouflés.

Et vous les écoutez, cognant leurs têtes chauves
Aux murs sombres, plaquant et plaquant leurs pieds tors,
Et leurs boutons d'habit sont des prunelles fauves
Qui vous accrochent l'oeil du fond des corridors !

Puis ils ont une main invisible qui tue :
Au retour, leur regard filtre ce venin noir
Qui charge l'oeil souffrant de la chienne battue,
Et vous suez, pris dans un atroce entonnoir.

Rassis, les poings noyés dans des manchettes sales,
Ils songent à ceux-là qui les ont fait lever
Et, de l'aurore au soir, des grappes d'amygdales
Sous leurs mentons chétifs s'agitent à crever.

Quand l'austère sommeil a baissé leurs visières,
Ils rêvent sur leur bras de sièges fécondés,
De vrais petits amours de chaises en lisière
Par lesquelles de fiers bureaux seront bordés ;

Des fleurs d'encre crachant des pollens en virgule
Les bercent, le long des calices accroupis
Tels qu'au fil des glaïeuls le vol des libellules
- Et leur membre s'agace à des barbes d'épis.



Les Assis

  Arthur Rimbaud


----------



## elKBron (18 Janvier 2006)

Au cinquante-six, sept, huit, peu importe
De la rue X, si vous frappez à la porte
D'abord un coup, puis trois autres, on vous laisse entrer
Seul et parfois même accompagné.

Une servante, sans vous dire un mot, vous précède

Des escaliers, des couloirs sans fin se succèdent
Décorés de bronzes baroques, d'anges dorés,

D'Aphrodites et de Salomés.

S'il est libre, dites que vous voulez le quarante-quatre
C'est la chambre qu'ils appellent ici de Cléopâtre

Dont les colonnes du lit de style rococo
Sont des nègres portant des flambeaux.

Entre ces esclaves nus taillés dans l'ébène

Qui seront les témoins muets de cette scène
Tandis que là-haut un miroir nous réfléchit,

Lentement j'enlace Melody.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (18 Janvier 2006)

Gainsbourg, non?


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Gainsbourg, non?



tout à fait.


----------



## elKBron (18 Janvier 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Gainsbourg, non?


je confirme... grand fan devant l Eternel... Serge, si tu nous lis !!


----------



## CLAY (18 Janvier 2006)

LE BONHEUR

Le bonheur est dans le pré. Cours-y vite, cours-y vite.
Le bonheur est dans le pré. Cours-y vite. Il va filer .

Si tu veux le rattrapper, cours-y vite, cours-y vite .
Si tu veux le rattrapper, cours-y vite . Il va filer .

Dans l' ache et le serpolet, cours-y vite, cours-y vite,
Dans l' ache et le serpolet, cours-y . Il va filé .

Sur les cornes du bélier, cours-y vite, cours-y vite,
Sur les cornes du bélier, cours-y vite . Il va filer .

Sur le flot du sourcelet, cours-y vite, cours-y vite,
Sur le flot du sourcelet, cours-y vite .Il va filer .

De pommier en cerisier, cours-y vite, cours-y vite,
De pommier en cerisier, cours-y vite .Il va filer .

Saute par dessus la haie,

Cours-y vite, cours-y vite,

Saute par dessus la haie,

Cours-y vite !

Il a filé !


                                                                         Paul Fort
                                                                "Ballades Françaises"


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

O ma Douce Clarabelle
Tes joues sont aussi rouges
Tendres et belles que
Des babybels

- Jean Foutre, poete breton-


----------



## Tonton Nestor (18 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> je confirme... grand fan devant l Eternel... Serge, si tu nous lis !!



En même temps "L'homme  la tête de chou" on pourrait citer tout l'album. 
Toutefois, il ne serait pas d'accord, la chanson étant pour lui comme il disait "un art mineur".


----------



## rezba (18 Janvier 2006)

*Tutuguri* - *Le rite du soleil noir
* 
Et en bas, comme au bas de la pente amère,
cruellement désespérée du c½ur,
s'ouvre le cercle des six croix,
    très en bas,
 comme encastré dans la terre mère,
désencastré de l'étreinte immonde de la mère
    qui bave.

La terre de charbon noir
est le seul emplacement humide
dans cette fente de rocher.

Le Rite est que le nouveau soleil passe par sept points
              avant d'éclater à l'orifice de la terre.

Et il y a six hommes,
un pour chaque soleil,
et un septième homme
qui est le soleil tout
    cru
habillé de noir et de chair rouge.

Or, ce septième homme
est un cheval,
un cheval avec un homme qui le mène.

Mais c'est le cheval
qui est le soleil
et non l'homme.

Sur le déchirement d'un tambour et d'une trompette
              longue,
étrange,
les six hommes
qui étaient couchés,
roulés à ras de terre,
jaillissent successivement comme des tournesols,
non pas soleils mais sols tournants,
des lotus d'eau,
et à chaque jaillissement
correspond le gong de plus en plus sombre
              et rentré
              du tambour
jusqu'à ce que tout à coup on voie arriver au grand galop,
avec une vitesse de vertige,
le dernier soleil,
le premier homme,
le cheval noir avec un
              homme nu,
              absolument nu
              et vierge
              sur lui.

Ayant bondi, ils avancent suivant des méandres circulaires
et le cheval de viande saignante s'affole
et caracole sans arrêt
au faîte de son rocher
jusqu'à ce que les six hommes
aient achevé de cerner
complètement
les six croix.

Or, le ton majeur du Rite est justement

              L'ABOLITION
              DE LA CROIX.

Ayant achevé de tourner
ils déplantent
les croix de terre
et l'homme nu
sur le cheval
arbore
un immense fer à cheval
qu'il a trempé dans une coupure de son sang. 


Antonin Artaud
_ Pour en finir avec le jugement de Dieu
_ 1925


----------



## CLAY (18 Janvier 2006)

Il dit non avec la tête
mais il dit oui avec le coeur
il dit oui a ce qu' il aime 
il dit non au professeur
il est debout
on le questionne
et tous les problèmes sont posés
soudain le fou rire le prend 
et il efface tout
les chiffres et les mots 
les dates et les noms
les phrases et les pièges
et malgré les menaces du maître
sous les huées des enfants prodiges
avec des craies de toutes les couleurs
sur le tableau noir du malheur
il dessine le visage du bonheur

Jacques Prévert
Paroles


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

L'anneau se met à l'annulaire
Après le baiser des aveux
Ce que nos lèvres murmurèrent
Est dans l'anneau des annulaires
Mets des roses dans tes cheveux

Guillaume Apollinaire, _Alcools_.

J'ai choisi celui-là parce que je ne pouvais pas publier le recueil tout entier et parce que que Jean Marais le dit dans le _Peau d'âne_ de Jacques Demy.


----------



## CLAY (18 Janvier 2006)

Une fois par ans
à paris
dans les bacs j' paraîs
j' paris que mes paroles parues, perturbent, paralysent tes parents .


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas qu'un thread similaire soit ouvert, donc si vous souhaitez faire partager les poèmes qui vous font vibrer...



 Il a été ouvert il y a un petit moment... ici


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il a été ouvert il y a un petit moment...



J'ai mal cherché :rose: 
Désolé


----------



## rezba (18 Janvier 2006)

Sur le collier du chien que tu laisses au mois d'août
Sur la vulgarité de tes concours de pets
Sur l'étendard nazi et sur le drapeau rouge
Sur la rosette au coin du vieillard officiel
Sur les blousons kaki, sur les képis dorés
Sur le cul blanc des féministes
Sur le mandrin des misogynes
Sur le béret obtus des chauvins aveuglés
Sur la croix des cathos, le croa des athées
Sur tous les bulletins et toutes les urnes
Où les crétins votants vont se faire entuber
Sur l'espoir en la gauche
Sur la gourmette en or de mon coiffeur de droite
Sur la couenne des connes aplaties sur les plages
Sur l'asphalte encombrée de cercueils à roulettes
Sur les flancs blancs d'acier des bombes à neutrons
Que tu offres à prix d'or sur tes impôts forcés
Sur la sébile humiliante et dérisoire
Qu'il faut tendre pourtant à tous les carrefours pour aider à
freiner l'ardeur des métastases
Sur le mur de la honte et sur les barbelés
Sur les fronts dégarnis des commémorateurs
Pleurant au cimetière qu'ils ont eux mêmes empli
Sur le petit écran qui bave encore plus blanc
Sur l'encéphalogramme éternellement plat
Des musclés, des miss France et des rockers d'enfer
Sur l'étendard vainqueur de la médiocrité
Qui flotte sur les ondes hélas abandonnées
Aux moins méritants des handicapés mentaux
Sur la Bible et sur Mein Kampf
Sur le Coran frénétique
Sur le missel des marxistes
Sur les choux fleurs en trop balancés aux ordures
Quand les enfants d'Afrique écartelés de faim
Savent que tu t'empiffres à mourir éclaté
Sur le nuage
Sur la lune
Sur le soleil atomique
Sur le cahier d'école de mes enfants irradiés
j'écris ton nom

HOMME




Pierre Desproges


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Morbihan

Ce qui fut fait à ceux des miens, 
Qui fut exigé de leurs mains,
Du dos cassé, des reins vrillés,

Vieille à trente ans, morte à vingt ans,
Quand le regard avait pour âge
L'âge qu'on a pour vivre clair,

Ce qui fut fait à ceux des miens,
Pas de terre assez pour manger
Pas de temps assez pour chanter

Et c'est la terre ou c'est la mer,


Le travail qui n'est pas pour soi,
La maison qui n'est pas pour toi,
Quatorze pour les rassembler, 
L'armistice pour les pleurer,
L'alcool vendu pour les calmer.

Un peu d'amour pour commencer,
Quelques années pour s'étonner,
Quelques années pour supporter.

Je ne peux pas le pardonner.

*Eugène GUILLEVIC* - Sphère 1963


----------



## hegemonikon (19 Janvier 2006)

*L'étranger*
​ 
       -- Qui aimes-tu le mieux, homme énigmatique, dis? ton père, ta mère, ta s½ur ou ton frère?
     -- Je n'ai ni père, ni mère, ni soeur, ni frère.
     -- Tes amis?
     -- Vous vous servez là d'une parole dont le sens m'est resté jusqu'à ce jour inconnu.
     -- Ta patrie?
     -- J'ignore sous quelle latitude elle est située.
     -- La beauté?
     -- Je l'aimerais volontiers, déesse et immortelle.
     -- L'or?
     -- Je le hais comme vous haïssez Dieu.
     -- Eh! qu'aimes-tu donc, extraordinaire étranger?
     -- J'aime les nuages... les nuages qui passent... là-bas... là-bas... les merveilleux nuages! 

*Baudelaire*,_ petits poèmes en prose._


----------



## hegemonikon (19 Janvier 2006)

:love:

 Baise m'encor, rebaise moy et baise :
 Donne m'en un de tes plus savoureus,
 Donne m'en un de tes plus amoureus :
 Je t'en rendray quatre plus chaus que braise.

Las, te pleins tu ? ça que ce mal j'apaise,
 En t'en donnant dix autres doucereus.
 Ainsi meslans nos baisers tant heureus
 Jouissons nous l'un de I'autre à notre aise.

 Lors double vie à chacun en suivra.
Chacun en soy et son ami vivra.
 Permets m'Amour penser quelque folie :

 Tousjours suis mal, vivant discrettement,
 Et ne me puis donner contentement, 
 Si hors de moy ne fay quelque saillie.​ 
*Louise Labbé*, _Sonnet, 1546_


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2006)

*La Môme Néant*

(Voix de marionnette, voix de fausset, aigüe, cassée, cassante, caquetante, édentée.)


Quoi qu'a dit ?
-- A dit rin.

Quoi qu'a fait ?
-- A fait rin.

A quoi qu'a pense ?
-- A pense à rin.

Pourquoi qu'a dit rin ?
Pourquoi qu'a fait rin ?
Pourquoi qu'a pense à rin ?

-- A'xiste pas.



Jean Tardieu. "monsieur monsieur"


----------



## Burzum (20 Janvier 2006)

*Le dormeur du val*

C'est un trou de verdure où chante une rivière,
Accrochant follement aux herbes des haillons
D'argent ; où le soleil, de la montagne fière,
Luit : c'est un petit val qui mousse de rayons.

Un soldat jeune, bouche ouverte, tête nue,
Et la nuque baignant dans le frais cresson bleu,
Dort ; il est étendu dans l'herbe, sous la nue,
Pâle dans son lit vert où la lumière pleut.

Les pieds dans les glaïeuls, il dort. Souriant comme
Sourirait un enfant malade, il fait un somme :
Nature, berce-le chaudement : il a froid.

Les parfums ne font pas frissonner sa narine ;
Il dort dans le soleil, la main sur sa poitrine,
Tranquille. Il a deux trous rouges au côté droit.

A. Rimbaud


----------



## sofiping (20 Janvier 2006)

Tout cela qui sent l'homme ...

Tout cela qui sent l'homme à mourir me convie,
En ce qui est hideux je cherche mon confort : 
Fuyez de moi, plaisirs, heurs, espérance et vie, 
Venez, maux et malheurs et désespoir et mort !

Je cherche les déserts, les roches égarées, 
Les forêts sans chemin, les chênes périssants, 
Mais je hais les forêts de leurs feuilles parées, 
Les séjours fréquentés, les chemins blanchissants.

Quel plaisir c'est de voir les vieilles haridelles 
De qui les os mourants percent les vieilles peaux :
Je meurs des oiseaux gais volants à tire d'ailes, 
Des courses de poulains et des sauts de chevreaux !

Heureux quand je rencontre une tête séchée, 
Un massacre de cerf, quand j'oy les cris des faons ; 
Mais mon âme se meurt de dépit asséchée, 
Voyant la biche folle aux sauts de ses enfants.

J'aime à voir de beautés la branche déchargée, 
À fouler le feuillage étendu par l'effort 
D'automne, sans espoir leur couleur orangée
Me donne pour plaisir l'image de la mort.

Un éternel horreur, une nuit éternelle 
M'empêche de fuir et de sortir dehors 
Que de l'air courroucé une guerre cruelle
Ainsi comme l'esprit, m'emprisonne le corps !

Jamais le clair soleil ne rayonne ma tête, 
Que le ciel impiteux me refuse son oeil, 
S'il pleut qu'avec la pluie il crève de tempête,
Avare du beau temps et jaloux du soleil.

Mon être soit hiver et les saisons troublées, 
De mes afflictions se sente l'univers, 
Et l'oubli ôte encore à mes peines doublées
L'usage de mon luth et celui de mes vers.

Agrippa d'Aubigné ....


----------



## CLAY (20 Janvier 2006)

tres fort j. tardieu . mais prends ça :

 SUBA N ' EST PLUS..............

Suba n' est plus, Nare Magan Konate s' en est allé.........


"Etranger à l' aube,
Il était le soir
Le maître du pays .
Sun Jata a vécu .

Chasseur forcené,
Conquérant irréductible,
Suba n' est plus .

Que le chien prenne au sérieux
L' os qui a résister à l' hyène !
Nare Magan Konate s' en est allé .
Pour longue que soit la route,
Elle conduit toujours 
En un lieu habité
Sun Jata n' est plus .

Chien de grenier ne connaît
Ni étranger ni autochtone,
Il ne sait que mordre .
Suba a vécu.........."

Nare Magan Konate repose dans le pays qu' arrose le Sankarani.............et les maîtres de la parole ont tant souffert...........

La litanie montant lentement, sans vigueur; anbandonnée par la parole, elle se perdit dans le vague .

"Sun Jata,
Tu es le lion à l' arc .
Sun Jata.........."


Antilope stylisée,
Bambara, Mali


----------



## Burzum (21 Janvier 2006)

Dormir que dormir.
Je ne mérite pas de souffrir
Et pourtant, je n'arrête pas.
Je voudrais tant mourir,
Pour oublier tout ça
Mais mon âme tourmentée
Ne pourra jamais oublier
Toute cette mélancolie
Ressentie en une seule nuit
La douleur me poursuit
Où que j'aille elle est là
Le jour et la nuit
Elle ne me quitte pas
Aurais-je la force un jour de choisir,
De pouvoir être bien
De ne plus souffrir
De me lever le matin
Sans vouloir mourir,
De vivre pleinement ma journée,
Sans douter une seule fois de ma présence
Dans ce monde incompréhensible
Que de malheur et de souffrances
Jusqu'a ce que je me décide
De m'ouvir les poignets
Pour voir défiler ma vie
Voir couler ce sang,
Remplit de douleur
Et enfin partir
Rentrer dans ce monde
Sans lumière,
Sans souffrances
Que du noir.
Ne plus rien ressentir.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

Le ciel si pâle et les arbres si grêles
Semblent sourire à nos costumes clairs
Qui vont flottant légers, avec des airs
De nonchalance et des mouvements d'ailes.

Et le vent doux ride l'humble bassin,
Et la lueur du soleil qu'atténue
L'ombre des bas tilleuls de l'avenue
Nous parvient bleue et mourante à dessein.

Trompeurs exquis et coquettes charmantes,
C½urs tendres, mais affranchis du serment,
Nous devisons délicieusement,
Et les amants lutinent les amantes,

De qui la main imperceptible sait
Parfois donner un soufflet, qu'on échange
Contre un baiser sur l'extrême phalange
Du petit doigt, et comme la chose est

Immensément excessive et farouche,
On est puni par un regard très sec,
Lequel contraste, au demeurant, avec
La moue assez clémente de la bouche.

Paul Verlaine, _Fêtes galantes_.

P.S. : idem que pour Apollinaire. Le recueil est court, mais pas assez pour le publier tout entier.


----------



## r0m1 (21 Janvier 2006)

je l'ai déjà posté dans un autre fil, mais comme ça reste de la poésie, je ne résiste pas à l'envie de vous en faire de nouveau profiter ....


"Cher ami,
Je suis toute émue de vous dire que j'ai
bien compris l'autre jour que vous aviez
toujours une envie folle de me faire
danser. Je garde le souvenir de votre
baiser et je voudrais bien que ce soit
une preuve que je puisse être aimée
par vous. Je suis prête à montrer mon
affection toute désintéressée et sans cal-
cul, et si vous voulez me voir ainsi
vous dévoiler, sans artifice, mon âme
toute nue, daignez me faire visite,
nous causerons et en amis franchement
je vous prouverai que je suis la femme
sincère, capable de vous offrir l'affection
la plus profonde, comme la plus étroite
amitié, en un mot : la meilleure épouse
dont vous puissiez rêver. Puisque votre
âme est libre, pensez que l'abandon ou je
vis est bien long, bien dur et souvent bien
insupportable. Mon chagrin est trop
gros. Accourrez bien vite et venez me le
faire oublier. À vous je veux me sou-
mettre entièrement.
Votre poupée

afin que vous puissiez voir l'étendue de mes sentiments, lisez une ligne sur deux..."


Georges Sand


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

Qu'il me baise des baisers de sa bouche! Car ton amour vaut mieux que le vin,
Tes parfums ont une odeur suave; Ton nom est un parfum qui se répand; C'est pourquoi les jeunes filles t'aiment.
Entraîne-moi après toi! Nous courrons! Le roi m'introduit dans ses appartements... Nous nous égaierons, nous nous réjouirons à cause de toi; Nous célébrerons ton amour plus que le vin. C'est avec raison que l'on t'aime.
Je suis noire, mais je suis belle, filles de Jérusalem, Comme les tentes de Kédar, comme les pavillons de Salomon.
Ne prenez pas garde à mon teint noir: C'est le soleil qui m'a brûlée. Les fils de ma mère se sont irrités contre moi, Ils m'ont faite gardienne des vignes. Ma vigne, à moi, je ne l'ai pas gardée.
Dis-moi, ô toi que mon coeur aime, Où tu fais paître tes brebis, Où tu les fais reposer à midi; Car pourquoi serais-je comme une égarée Près des troupeaux de tes compagnons? -
Si tu ne le sais pas, ô la plus belle des femmes, Sors sur les traces des brebis, Et fais paître tes chevreaux Près des demeures des bergers. -
A ma jument qu'on attelle aux chars de Pharaon Je te compare, ô mon amie
Tes joues sont belles au milieu des colliers, Ton cou est beau au milieu des rangées de perles.
Nous te ferons des colliers d'or, Avec des points d'argent. -
Tandis que le roi est dans son entourage, Mon nard exhale son parfum.
Mon bien-aimé est pour moi un bouquet de myrrhe, Qui repose entre mes seins.
Mon bien-aimé est pour moi une grappe de troëne Des vignes d'En-Guédi. -
Que tu es belle, mon amie, que tu es belle! Tes yeux sont des colombes. -
Que tu es beau, mon bien-aimé, que tu es aimable! Notre lit, c'est la verdure. -
Les solives de nos maisons sont des cèdres, Nos lambris sont des cyprès.

Salomon, _Cantique des cantiques_, I, 2-17.


----------



## sofiping (21 Janvier 2006)

eh voila , ce qui devait arriver ... arrrive . Ca fait 2 jours que je lis de la poésie ( cause du fil !!! ) . Je savais que j'aimais la poesie , mais je n'avais jamais été " en conditions " pour m'y attacher ... c'est chose faite ... 
Je passerais donc par ici de temps en temps ...

pour déposer insidieusement
devant vos yeux fatigués
Quelques vers chantant
de poetes trop souvent négligés ....................................... 


http://ramou.net/iphp/DocPoeme.php?enr=28&lang=Sino&min=0 ... les caractéres chinois n'ont pas suivis le copier/coller ... donc lien


----------



## Nobody (22 Janvier 2006)

*Annabel Lee*


*     It was many and many a year ago,
          In a kingdom by the sea,
    That a maiden there lived whom you may know
          By the name of ANNABEL LEE;
    And this maiden she lived with no other thought
          Than to love and be loved by me.

    I was a child and she was a child,
          In this kingdom by the sea;
    But we loved with a love that was more than love-
          I and my Annabel Lee;
    With a love that the winged seraphs of heaven
          Coveted her and me.

    And this was the reason that, long ago,
          In this kingdom by the sea,
    A wind blew out of a cloud, chilling
          My beautiful Annabel Lee;
    So that her highborn kinsman came
          And bore her away from me,
    To shut her up in a sepulchre
          In this kingdom by the sea.

    The angels, not half so happy in heaven,
          Went envying her and me-
    Yes!- that was the reason (as all men know,
          In this kingdom by the sea)
    That the wind came out of the cloud by night,
          Chilling and killing my Annabel Lee.

    But our love it was stronger by far than the love
          Of those who were older than we-
          Of many far wiser than we-
    And neither the angels in heaven above,
          Nor the demons down under the sea,
    Can ever dissever my soul from the soul
          Of the beautiful Annabel Lee.

    For the moon never beams without bringing me dreams
          Of the beautiful Annabel Lee;
    And the stars never rise but I feel the bright eyes
          Of the beautiful Annabel Lee;
    And so, all the night-tide, I lie down by the side
    Of my darling- my darling- my life and my bride,
          In the sepulchre there by the sea,
          In her tomb by the sounding sea.

Edgar Allan Poe
*


----------



## Philippe (22 Janvier 2006)

ALLÉGEANCE​
Dans les rues de la ville il y a mon amour. Peu importe où il va dans le temps divisé. Il n'est plus mon amour, chacun peut lui parler. Il ne se souvient plus ; qui au juste l'aima ?

Il cherche son pareil dans le voeu des regards. L'espace qu'il parcourt est ma fidélité. Il dessine l'espoir et léger l'éconduit. Il est prépondérant sans qu'il y prenne part.

Je vis au fond de lui comme une épave heureuse. À son insu, ma solitude est son trésor. Dans le grand méridien où s'inscrit son essor, ma liberté le creuse.

Dans les rues de la ville il y a mon amour. Peu importe où il va dans le temps divisé. Il n'est plus mon amour, chacun peut lui parler. Il ne se souvient plus ; qui au juste l'aima et l'éclaire de loin pour qu'il ne tombe pas ?

(René Char)


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2006)

Allégeance, c'est un texte qui m'accompagne depuis bien des années avec quelques autres de René Char

Et Annabel Lee comme d'autres d'Edgar, j'aime beaucoup.

Et d'autres cité ici, même chose.


----------



## Philippe (22 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Allégeance, c'est un texte qui m'accompagne depuis bien des années avec quelques autres de René Char


Je viens de chercher (un peu) sur Google, il n'y a pas grand chose de René Char en ligne sur le Net. Ses _Oeuvres complètes_ existent dans la _Pléiade_.
Contrairement à ce dont je croyais me souvenir, Char n'est pas cité dans le site http://www.poetes.com/index.php. Que cela n'empêche pesonne de visiter ce très beau site de Jacques Lemaire consacré essentiellement au XIXe (Parnasse, romantisme et symbolisme ; la partie sur le symbolisme est magnifique) et également au Baroque.


----------



## Philippe (22 Janvier 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai déjà posté dans un autre fil, mais comme ça reste de la poésie, je ne résiste pas à l'envie de vous en faire de nouveau profiter ....


Au temps pour moi avec ceci, du génial Guillaume Apollinaire :



ZONE

À la fin tu es las de ce monde ancien

Bergère ô tour Eiffel le troupeau des ponts bêle ce matin

Tu en as assez de vivre dans l'antiquité grecque et romaine

Ici même les automobiles ont l'air d'être anciennes
La religion seule est restée toute neuve la religion
Est restée simple comme les hangars de Port-Aviation

Seul en Europe tu n'es pas antique ô Christianisme
L'Européen le plus moderne c'est vous Pape Pie X
Et toi que les fenêtres observent la honte te retient
D'entrer dans une église et de t'y confesser ce matin
Tu lis les prospectus les catalogues les affiches qui chantent tout haut
Voilà la poésie ce matin et pour la prose il y a les journaux
Il y a les livraisons à 25 centimes pleines d'aventures policières
Portraits des grands hommes et mille titres divers

J'ai vu ce matin une jolie rue dont j'ai oublié le nom
Neuve et propre du soleil elle était le clairon
Les directeurs les ouvriers et les belles sténo-dactylographes
Du lundi matin au samedi soir quatre fois par jour y passent
Le matin par trois fois la sirène y gémit
Une cloche rageuse y aboie vers midi
Les inscriptions des enseignes et des murailles
Les plaques les avis à la façon des perroquets criaillent
J'aime la grâce de cette rue industrielle
Située à Paris entre la rue Aumont-Thiéville et l'avenue des Ternes

Voilà la jeune rue et tu n'es encore qu'un petit enfant
Ta mère ne t'habille que de bleu et de blanc
Tu es très pieux et avec le plus ancien de tes camarades René Dalize
Vous n'aimez rien tant que les pompes de l'Église
Il est neuf heures le gaz est baissé tout bleu vous sortez du dortoir en cachette
Vous priez toute la nuit dans la chapelle du collège
Tandis qu'éternelle et adorable profondeur améthyste
Tourne à jamais la flamboyante gloire du Christ
C'est le beau lys que tous nous cultivons
C'est la torche aux cheveux roux que n'éteint pas le vent
C'est le fils pâle et vermeil de la douloureuse mère
C'est l'arbre toujours touffu de toutes les prières
C'est la double potence de l'honneur et de l'éternité
C'est l'étoile à six branches
C'est Dieu qui meurt le vendredi et ressuscite le dimanche
C'est le Christ qui monte au ciel mieux que les aviateurs
Il détient le record du monde pour la hauteur

Pupille Christ de l'oeil
Vingtième pupille des siècles il sait y faire
Et changé en oiseau ce siècle comme Jésus monte dans l'air
Les diables dans les abîmes lèvent la tête pour le regarder
Ils disent qu'il imite Simon Mage en Judée
Ils crient s'il sait voler qu'on l'appelle voleur
Les anges voltigent autour du joli voltigeur
Icare Énoch Élie Apollonius de Thyane
Flottent autour du premier aéroplane
Ils s'écartent parfois pour laisser passer ceux que transporte la Sainte-Eucharistie
Ces prêtres qui montent éternellement élevant l'hostie
L'avion se pose enfin sans refermer les ailes
Le ciel s'emplit alors de millions d'hirondelles
À tire-d'aile viennent les corbeaux les faucons les hiboux
D'Afrique arrivent les ibis les flamants les marabouts
L'oiseau Roc célébré par les conteurs et les poètes
Plane tenant dans les serres le crâne d'Adam la première tête
L'aigle fond de l'horizon en poussant un grand cri
Et d'Amérique vient le petit colibri
De Chine sont venus les pihis longs et souples
Qui n'ont qu'une seule aile et qui volent par couples
Puis voici la colombe esprit immaculé
Qu'escortent l'oiseau-lyre et le paon ocellé
Le phénix ce bûcher qui soi-même s'engendre
Un instant voile tout de son ardente cendre
Les sirènes laissant les périlleux détroits
Arrivent en chantant bellement toutes trois
Et tous aigle phénix et pihis de la Chine
Fraternisent avec la volante machine

Maintenant tu marches dans Paris tout seul parmi la foule
Des troupeaux d'autobus mugissants près de toi roulent
L'angoisse de l'amour te serre le gosier
Comme si tu ne devais jamais plus être aimé
Si tu vivais dans l'ancien temps tu entrerais dans un monastère
Vous avez honte quand vous vous surprenez à dire une prière
Tu te moques de toi et comme le feu de l'Enfer ton rire pétille
Les étincelles de ton rire dorent le fond de ta vie
C'est un tableau pendu dans un sombre musée
Et quelquefois tu vas le regarder de près

Aujourd'hui tu marches dans Paris les femmes sont ensanglantées
C'était et je voudrais ne pas m'en souvenir c'était au déclin de la beauté

Entourée de flammes ferventes Notre-Dame m'a regardé à Chartres
Le sang de votre Sacré-Coeur m'a inondé à Montmartre
Je suis malade d'ouïr les paroles bienheureuses
L'amour dont je souffre est une maladie honteuse
Et l'image qui te possède te fait survivre dans l'insomnie et dans l'angoisse
C'est toujours près de toi cette image qui passe

Maintenant tu es au bord de la Méditerranée
Sous les citronniers qui sont en fleur toute l'année
Avec tes amis tu te promènes en barque
L'un est Nissard il y a un Mentonasque et deux Turbiasques
Nous regardons avec effroi les poulpes des profondeurs
Et parmi les algues nagent les poissons images du Sauveur

Tu es dans le jardin d'une auberge aux environs de Prague
Tu te sens tout heureux une rose est sur la table
Et tu observes au lieu d'écrire ton conte en prose
La cétoine qui dort dans le coeur de la rose

Épouvanté tu te vois dessiné dans les agates de Saint-Vit
Tu étais triste à mourir le jour où tu t'y vis
Tu ressembles au Lazare affolé par le jour
Les aiguilles de l'horloge du quartier juif vont à rebours
Et tu recules aussi dans ta vie lentement
En montant au Hradchin et le soir en écoutant
Dans les tavernes chanter des chansons tchèques

Te voici à Marseille au milieu des pastèques

Te voici à Coblence à l'hôtel du Géant

Te voici à Rome assis sous un néflier du Japon

Te voici à Amsterdam avec une jeune fille que tu trouves belle et qui est laide
Elle doit se marier avec un étudiant de Leyde
On y loue des chambres en latin Cubicula locanda
Je m'en souviens j'y ai passé trois jours et autant à Gouda

Tu es à Paris chez le juge d'instruction
Comme un criminel on te met en état d'arrestation

Tu as fait de douloureux et de joyeux voyages
Avant de t'apercevoir du mensonge et de l'âge
Tu as souffert de l'amour à vingt et à trente ans
J'ai vécu comme un fou et j'ai perdu mon temps

Tu n'oses plus regarder tes mains et à tous moments je voudrais sangloter
Sur toi sur celle que j'aime sur tout ce qui t'a épouvanté

Tu regardes les yeux pleins de larmes ces pauvres émigrants
Ils croient en Dieu ils prient les femmes allaitent des enfants
Ils emplissent de leur odeur le hall de la gare Saint-Lazare
Ils ont foi dans leur etoile comme les rois-mages
Ils espèrent gagner de l'argent dans l'Argentine
Et revenir dans leur pays après avoir fait fortune
Une famille transporte un édredon rouge comme vous transportez votre coeur
Cet édredon et nos rêves sont aussi irréels
Quelques-uns de ces émigrants restent ici et se logent
Rue des Rosiers ou rue des Écouffes dans des bouges
Je les ai vus souvent le soir ils prennent l'air dans la rue
Et se déplacent rarement comme les pièces aux échecs
Il y a surtout des Juifs leurs femmes portent perruque
Elles restent assises exsangues au fond des boutiques

Tu es debout devant le zinc d'un bar crapuleux
Tu prends un café à deux sous parmi les malheureux

Tu es la nuit dans un grand restaurant

Ces femmes ne sont pas méchantes elles ont des soucis cependant
Toutes même la plus laide a fait souffrir son amant

Elle est la fille d'un sergent de ville de Jersey

Ses mains que je n'avais pas vues sont dures et gercées

J'ai une pitié immense pour les coutures de son ventre

J'humilie maintenant à une pauvre fille au rire horrible ma bouche

Tu es seul le matin va venir
Les laitiers font tinter leurs bidons dans les rues

La nuit s'éloigne ainsi qu'une belle Métive
C'est Ferdine la fausse ou Léa l'attentive

Et tu bois cet alcool brûlant comme ta vie
Ta vie que tu bois comme une eau-de-vie

Tu marches vers Auteuil tu veux aller chez toi à pied
Dormir parmi tes fétiches d'Océanie et de Guinée
Ils sont des Christ d'une autre forme et d'une autre croyance
Ce sont les Christ inférieurs des obscures espérances

Adieu Adieu

Soleil cou coupé


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2006)

Encore du Baudelaire... je n'y peux rien c'est mon préféré...

L'ennemi


Ma jeunesse ne fut qu'un ténébreux orage
Traverse ça et là par de brillants soleils;
Le tonnerre et la pluie ont fait un tel ravage,
Qu'il reste en mon jardin bien peu de fruits vermeils.

Voilà que j'ai touché l'automne des idées,
Et qu'il faut employer la pelle et les râteaux
Pour rassembler à neuf les terres inondées,
Où l'eau creuse des trous grands comme des tombeaux.

Et qui sait si les fleurs nouvelles que je rêve
Trouveront dans ce sol lavé comme une grève
Le mystique aliment qui ferait leur vigueur?

- O douleur! o douleur! Le temps mange la vie.
Et l'obscur ennemi qui nous ronge le coeur
Du sang que nous perdons croit et se fortifie!


----------



## Philippe (22 Janvier 2006)

Certains ne connaissent peut-être pas : la méthode S+7 consiste à remplacer chaque substantif (S) d'un texte préexistant par le septième substantif trouvé après lui dans un dictionnaire (S+7) donné.
Ainsi _La cigale et la fourmi_ devient-elle chez Queneau _La cimaise et la fraction_ :

*La cimaise et la fraction*

La cimaise ayant chaponné tout l'éternueur
Se tuba fort dépurative quand la bixacée fut verdie
Pas un sexué pétrographique morio de mouffette ou de verrat
Elle alla crocher frange
Chez la fraction sa volcanique
La processionnnant de lui primer
Quelque gramen pour succomber
Jusqu'à la salanque nucléaire.
"Je vous peinerai, lui discorda-t-elle,
Avant l'apanage, folâtrerie d'Annamite !
Interlocutoire et priodonte."
La fraction n'est pas prévisible :
C'est là son moléculaire défi.
"Que feriez-vous au tendon cher ? 
Discorda-t-elle à cette énarthose.
- Nuncupation et joyau à tout vendeur,
Je chaponnais, ne vous déploie.
- Vous chaponniez ? J'en suis fort alarmante.
Eh bien ! Débagoulez maintenant."

Avec cette méthode, _L'Étranger_ de Baudelaire (cité par hegemonikon) devient _L'étreinte_ :

- Qui aimes-tu le mieux, homochromie ennéagonale, dis ? ta perfection, ton mérinos, ta soif ou ton frétillement ?
- Je n'ai ni perfection, ni mérinos, ni soif, ni frétillement.
- Tes amidons ?
- Vous vous servez là d'un paros dont la sensiblerie m'est restée jusqu'à ce jouteur inconnue.
- Ton patron ?
- J'ignore sous quel laudanum il est situé.
- Le bécard ?
- Je l'aimerais volontiers, défaut et immortel.
- L'orangeade ?
- Je la hais, comme vous haïssez Différenciation.
- Eh ! qu'aimes-tu donc, extraordinaire étreinte ?
- J'aime les nucléarisations... les nucléarisations qui passent... là-bas... là-bas... les merveilleuses nucléarisations !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2006)

Beat On The Brat	

Beat on the brat Beat on the brat
Beat on the brat with a baseball bat
Oh yeah, oh yeah, uh-oh

Beat on the brat Beat on the brat
Beat on the brat with a baseball bat
Oh yeah, oh yeah, uh-oh Oh yeah, oh yeah, uh-oh

What can you do? What can you do?
With a brat like that always on your back What can you lose?
What can you do? What can you do?
With a brat like that always on your back What can you lose?

(Ramone Dee Dee - 1953 / 2002)

:love:  

Ben quoi? On prend de la poésie là où on la trouve...


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> (Ramone Dee Dee - 1953 / 2002)



Comme s'il y avait besoin de préciser...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (22 Janvier 2006)

Il ne reste que quelques minutes à ma vie 
Tout au plus quelques heures
je sens que je faiblis
Mon frère est mort hier au milieu du désert
Je suis maintenant le dernier humain de la terre

On m'a décrit jadis, quand j'étais un enfant
Ce qu'avait l'air le monde il y a très très longtemps
Quand vivaient les parents de mon arrière 
grand-père
Et qu'il tombait encore de la neige en hiver 

En ces temps on vivait au rythme des saisons
Et la fin des étés apportait la moisson
Une eau pure et limpide coulait dans les ruisseaux
Où venaient s'abreuver chevreuils et orignaux

Mais moi je n'ai vu qu'une planète désolante
Paysages lunaires et chaleur suffocante
Et tous mes amis mourir par la soif ou la faim
Comme tombent les mouches...
Jusqu'a c'qu'il n'y ait plus rien...
Plus rien...
Plus rien...

Il ne reste que quelques minutes à ma vie
Tout au plus quelques heures,
je sens que je faiblis
Mon frère est mort hier au milieu du désert
Je suis maintenant le dernier humain de la terre

Tout ça a commencé il y a plusieurs années
Alors que mes ancêtres étaient obnubilés
Par des bouts de papier que l'on appelait argent
Qui rendaient certains hommes
vraiment riches et puissants

Et ces nouveaux dieux ne reculant devant rien
Étaient prêts à tout pour arriver à leurs fins
Pour s'enrichir encore ils ont rasé la terre
Pollué l'air ambiant et tari les rivières

Mais au bout de cent ans des gens se sont levés
Et les ont avertis qu'il fallait tout stopper
Mais ils n'ont pas compris cette sage prophétie
Ces hommes-là ne parlaient qu'en termes de profits

C'est des années plus tard qu'ils ont vu le non-sens
Dans la panique ont déclaré l'état d'urgence
Quand tous les océans ont englouti les îles
Et que les inondations ont frappé les grandes villes

Et par la suite pendant toute une décennie
Ce fut les ouragans et puis les incendies
Les tremblements de terre et la grande sécheresse
Partout sur les visages on lisait la détresse

Les gens ont dû se battre contre les pandémies
Décimés par millions par d'atroces maladies
Puis les autres sont morts par la soif ou la faim
Comme tombent les mouches...
Jusqu'à c'qu'il n'y ait plus rien...
Plus rien...
Plus rien...

Mon frère est mort hier au milieu du désert
Je suis maintenant le dernier le humain de la terre
Au fond l'intelligence qu'on nous avait donnée
N'aura été qu'un beau cadeau
empoisonné

Car il ne reste que quelques
minutes à la vie
Tout au plus quelques heures,
je sens que je faiblis
Je ne peux plus marcher, j'ai peine à respirer
Adieu l'humanité...
Adieu l'humanité...

Les cowboys fringants, Plus rien


PS : C'est pas franchement de la poésie mais j'adore ce texte


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Comme s'il y avait besoin de préciser...



Pour certains béotiens, la nécéssité de la chose est indubitable...


----------



## Nobody (22 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Beat On The Brat
> 
> Beat on the brat Beat on the brat
> Beat on the brat with a baseball bat
> ...



HEY HO! LET'S GO!!!

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> HEY HO! LET'S GO!!!
> 
> :love:




_*Gabba gabba hey!!!*_ :love:


----------



## sofiping (22 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> (Ramone Dee Dee - 1953 / 2002)
> 
> :love:
> 
> Ben quoi? On prend de la poésie là où on la trouve...



La poésie est partout ... suffit juste de la révéler


----------



## Philippe (22 Janvier 2006)

D'aucuns s'interrogent encore sur les motivations réelles de l'auteur (inconnu) de ces quelques alexandrins d'une qualité littéraire disons... moyenne ...

_Que j'aime à faire apprendre un nombre utile aux sages !
Immortel Archimède, artiste ingénieur
Toi qui de Syracuse aime encore la gloire,
Soit ton nom conservé par de savants grimoires !
Jadis, mystérieux, un problème bloquait
Tout l'admirable procédé, l'oeuvre grandiose
Que Pythagore découvrit aux anciens Grecs.
Ô quadrature ! vieux tourment du philosophe !
Insoluble rondeur, trop longtemps vous avez
Défié Pythagore et ses imitateurs.
Comment intégrer l'espace bien circulaire ?
Former un triangle auquel il équivaudra ?
Nouvelle invention : Archimède inscrira
Dedans un hexagone, appréciera son aire
Fonction du rayon. Pas trop ne s'y tiendra
Dédoublera chaque élément antérieur ;
Toujours de l'orbe calculée approchera ;
Définira limite ; enfin, l'arc, le limiteur
De cet inquiétant cercle, ennemi trop rebelle !
Professeur, enseignez son problème avec zèle !_

Les découvrirez-vous  ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Les découvrirez-vous  ?



Il suffit de compter les lettres de chaque mot pour retrouver la valeur de pi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2006)

L'érudition ; c'est vrai, parfois me scie le rond  

... Oh! Un alexandrin... :love:


----------



## sofiping (22 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> _*Gabba gabba hey!!!*_ :love:



J'me disais bien aussi qu'il manquait un p'tit quelque chose a ce fil !!i :love: :love: 

j'etais plutôt unplugged ce matin ... merci pour le jus !!!


----------



## Philippe (22 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de compter les lettres de chaque mot pour retrouver la valeur de pi.


Exact .
Il y a ici les 126 premières décimales de pi.
Le premier vers donne les 10 premières décimales : 1,_31415926535_.


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2006)

ELSA

Tandis que je parlais le langage des vers
Elle s'est doucement tendrement endormie
Comme une maison d'ombre au creux de notre vie
Une lampe baissée au coeur des myrrhes verts
Sa joue a retrouvé le printemps du repos
Ô corps sans poids posé dans un songe de toile
Ciel formé de ses yeux à l'heure des étoiles
Un jeune sang l'habite au couvert de sa peau
La voila qui reprend le versant de ses fables
Dieu sait obéissant à quels lointains signaux
Et c'est toujours le bal la neige les traîneaux
Elle a rejoint la nuit dans ses bras adorables
Je vois sa main bouger Sa bouche Et je me dis
Qu'elle reste pareille aux marches du silence
Qui m'échappe pourtant de toute son enfance
Dans ce pays secret à mes pas interdit
Je te supplie amour au nom de nous ensemble
De ma suppliciante et folle jalousie
Ne t'en va pas trop loin sur la pente choisie
Je suis auprès de toi comme un saule qui tremble
J'ai peur éperdument du sommeil de tes yeux
Je me ronge le coeur de ce coeur que j'écoute
Amour arrête-toi dans ton rêve et ta route
Rends-moi ta conscience et mon mal merveilleux

L. ARAGON


----------



## Philippe (22 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Encore du Baudelaire... je n'y peux rien c'est mon préféré...


Baudelaire et Gainsbourg, ils se seraient bien appréciés ces deux-là  :



LE SERPENT QUI DANSE



Que j'aime voir, chère indolente,
De ton corps si beau,​Comme une étoffe vacillante,
Miroiter la peau !​


Sur ta chevelure profonde
Aux âcres parfums,​Mer odorante et vagabonde
Aux flots bleus et bruns,​


Comme un navire qui s'éveille
Au vent du matin,​Mon âme rêveuse appareille
Pour un ciel lointain.​


Tes yeux, où rien ne se révèle
De doux ni d'amer,​Sont deux bijoux froids où se mêle
L'or avec le fer.​


À te voir marcher en cadence,
Belle d'abandon,​On dirait un serpent qui danse
Au bout d'un bâton.​


Sous le fardeau de ta paresse
Ta tête d'enfant​Se balance avec la mollesse
D'un jeune éléphant,​


Et ton corps se penche et s'allonge
Comme un fin vaisseau​Qui roule bord sur bord et plonge
Ses vergues dans l'eau.​


Comme un flot grossi par la fonte
Des glaciers grondants,​Quand l'eau de ta bouche remonte
Au bord de tes dents,​


Je crois boire un vin de Bohême,
Amer et vainqueur,​Un ciel liquide qui parsème
D'étoiles mon c½ur !​



À tous deux :


----------



## mamyblue (22 Janvier 2006)

Désolée mon texte était trop important !!!

Je vais le refaire plus tard en plus petit


----------



## Ichabod Crane (22 Janvier 2006)

Si tu peux voir détruire l'ouvrage de ta vie
Et sans dire un seul mot te mettre à rebâtir
Ou perdre en un seul coup le gain de cent parties
Sans un geste et sans un soupir

Si tu peux être amant sans être fou d'amour
Si tu peux être fort sans cesser d'etre tendre
Et, te sentant haï, sans haïr à ton tour
Pourtant lutter et te défendre

Si tu peux supporter d'entendre tes paroles
Travesties par des gueux pour exciter des sots
Et d'entendre mentir sur toi leurs bouches folles
Sans mentir toi-même d'un mot

Si tu peux rester digne en étant populaire
Si tu peux rester peuple en conseillant les rois
Et si tu peux aimer tous tes amis en frères
Sans qu'aucun d'eux soit tout pour toi

Si tu sais méditer, observer et connaître
Sans jamais devenir sceptique ou destructeur
Rêver, mais sans laisser ton rêve être ton maître
Penser sans n'être qu'un penseur

Si tu peux être dur sans jamais être en rage
Si tu peux être brave et jamais imprudent
Si tu sais être bon, si tu sais être sage
Sans être moral ni pédant

Si tu peux rencontrer Triomphe après Défaite
Et recevoir ces deux menteurs d'un même front
Si tu peux conserver ton courage et ta tête
Quand tous les autres les perdront

Alors les Rois, les Dieux, la Chance et la Victoire
Seront à tout jamais tes esclaves soumis
Et, ce qui vaut bien mieux que les Rois et la Gloire
Tu seras un homme, mon fils.

RUDYARD KIPLING...( à ma fille  )


----------



## lumai (22 Janvier 2006)

*Bon dieu de bon dieu que j'ai envie d'écrire un petit poème
   Tiens en voilà justement un qui passe
   Petit petit petit
   Viens ici que je t'enfile
   Sur le fil du collier de mes autres poèmes
   Viens ici que je t'entube
   dans le comprimé de mes oeuvres complètes
   viens ici que je t'empapouète
      et que je t'enrime
      et que je t'enrythme
      et que je t'enlyre
      et que je t'enpegase
      et que je t'enverse
      et que je t'enprose
         la vache
         il a foutu le camp*


----------



## mamyblue (22 Janvier 2006)

VIVRE A  DEUX!


Vivre à deux, c'est pouvoir oublier

Les petites misères de la vie

En se blotissant tendrement

L'un contre l'autre...


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Janvier 2006)

Mon prefèré :

La Ballade des pendus

Frères humains, qui après nous vivez,
N'ayez les coeurs contre nous endurcis,
Car, si pitié de nous pauvres avez,
Dieu en aura plus tôt de vous mercis.
Vous nous voyez ci attachés, cinq, six :
Quant à la chair, que trop avons nourrie,
Elle est piéça dévorée et pourrie,
Et nous, les os, devenons cendre et poudre. 
De notre mal personne ne s'en rie ;
Mais priez Dieu que tous nous veuille absoudre !

Se frères vous clamons, pas n'en devez
Avoir dédain, quoique fûmes occis
Par justice. Toutefois, vous savez
Que tous hommes n'ont pas bon sens rassis.
Excusez-nous, puisque sommes transis,
Envers le fils de la Vierge Marie,
Que sa grâce ne soit pour nous tarie,
Nous préservant de l'infernale foudre.
Nous sommes morts, âme ne nous harie,
Mais priez Dieu que tous nous veuille absoudre !

La pluie nous a débués et lavés,
Et le soleil desséchés et noircis.
Pies, corbeaux nous ont les yeux cavés,
Et arraché la barbe et les sourcils.
Jamais nul temps nous ne sommes assis
Puis çà, puis là, comme le vent varie,
A son plaisir sans cesser nous charrie,
Plus becquetés d'oiseaux que dés à coudre. 
Ne soyez donc de notre confrérie ;
Mais priez Dieu que tous nous veuille absoudre !

Prince Jésus, qui sur tous a maistrie,
Garde qu'Enfer n'ait de nous seigneurie :
A lui n'ayons que faire ne que soudre.
Hommes, ici n'a point de moquerie ;
Mais priez Dieu que tous nous veuille absoudre !

François Villon


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

_Le texte posté par Caddie Rider et le sujet de sonnyboy m'ont rappelé celui-ci :_

Que sont mes amis devenus
Que j'avais de si près tenus
Et tant aimés
Ils ont été trop clairsemés
Je crois le vent les a ôtés
L'amour est morte
Ce sont amis que vent me porte
Et il ventait devant ma porte
Les emporta

Avec le temps qu'arbre défeuille
Quand il ne reste en branche feuille
Qui n'aille à terre
Avec pauvreté qui m'atterre
Qui de partout me fait la guerre
Au temps d'hiver
Ne convient pas que vous raconte
Comment je me suis mis à honte
En quelle manière

Que sont mes amis devenus
Que j'avais de si près tenus
Et tant aimés
Ils ont été trop clairsemés
Je crois le vent les a ôtés
L'amour est morte
Le mal ne sait pas seul venir
Tout ce qui m'était à venir
M'est advenu

Pauvre sens et pauvre mémoire
M'a Dieu donné, le roi de gloire
Et pauvre rente
Et droit au cul quand bise vente
Le vent me vient, le vent m'évente
L'amour est morte
Ce sont amis que vent emporte
Et il ventait devant ma porte
Les emporta

Rutebeuf (1230-1285).


----------



## mamyblue (22 Janvier 2006)

WIRMA ET LE PANIER PRECIEUX!

Wirma se promenait tranquillement dans les bois,
à la recherche de petites baies.

Soudain, un orage éclata et Wirma se mit à courir pour 
rentrer chez elle. Hélas, elle se perdit.

Découragée, elle se mit à pleurer.

Alors que la foudre venait de tomber tout près d'elle,
une créature dorée, chevauchant un magnifique cheval
aux yeux d'or, apparut.

(( Comment t'appelles-tu, ma petite ?

- Je m'appelle Wirma. Quel beau cheval vous avez!

- Vraiment ? Mais dis-moi, peux-tu m'aider ?

- Comment le puis-je ?

- Ma fille, la princesse des elfes, est malade. pour
la guérir, il me faut absolument trouver une baie jaune.
Cette baie unique est quelque part, dans ce bois...))

A ces mots, Wirma se souvint qu'une des baies de sa
cueillette avait une drôle de couleur.

Elle regarda dans son panier et... Miracle ! La baie
jaune était là !

((Merci ! Mille fois merci ! Ma fille va guérir ! tiens,
reprends ton panier et fais bien attention de ne pas
l'ouvrir avant d'être rentrée chez toi.

- Mais je me suis perdue !...

- Si ce n'est que cela... Voici Tempête, ma jument !
Au revoir ! ))

Et la créature disparut. Wirma monta sur Tempête qui
lui fit traverser les bois pour arriver enfin jusque chez elle.

La petite fille raconta son aventure à ses parents, qui, bien 
sûr, ne la crurent pas.

Alors ! elle ouvrit le panier pour leur montrer ce qu'il contenait :
des baies... en or !

Un petit mot accompagnait ce trésor :

(( Merci encore une fois ! Signé : La reine des elfes ))


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2006)

Cet esprit que je hais, cet esprit plein d?erreur,  
Ce n?est pas ma raison, c'est la tienne, docteur.  
C'est ta raison frivole, inquiète, orgueilleuse,  
Des sages animaux rivale dédaigneuse,  
Qui croit entre eux et l?ange occuper le milieu,  
Et pense être ici-bas l?image de son Dieu.  
Vil atome importun, qui croit, doute, dispute,  
Rampe, s?élève, tombe, et nie encor sa chute;  
Qui nous dit: Je suis libre, en nous montrant ses fers,  
Et dont l?oeil trouble et faux croit percer l?univers;  
Allez, révérends fous, bienheureux fanatiques,  
Compilez bien l?amas de vos riens scolastiques.  
Pères de visions et d?énigmes sacrés,  
Auteurs du labyrinthe où vous vous égarez,  
Allez obscurément éclaircir vos mystères,  
Et courez dans l?école adorer vos chimères.  
Il est d?autres erreurs, il est de ces dévots,  
Condamnés par eux-mêmes à l?ennui du repos.  
Ce mystique encloîtré, fier de son indolence, 
Tranquille au sein de Dieu, qu?y peut-il faire? Il pense.  
Non, tu ne penses point, tu végètes, tu dors;  
Inutile à la terre, et mis au rang des morts,  
Ton esprit énervé croupit dans la mollesse  
Réveille-toi, sois homme, et sors de ton ivresse.  
L?homme est né pour agir, et tu prétends penser


----------



## Philippe (22 Janvier 2006)

Allez, un petit dernier pour aujourd'hui : Léo Ferré, _Il n'y a plus rien_.
Visible ici.


----------



## samoussa (22 Janvier 2006)

La chair est triste, hélas! et j?ai lu tous les livres.
Fuir! là-bas fuir ! Je sens que des oiseaux sont ivres
D?être parmi l?écume inconnue et les cieux!
Rien, ni les vieux jardins reflétés par les yeux
Ne retriendra ce coeur qui dans la mer se trempe
O nuits ! ni la clarté déserte de ma lampe
Sur le vide papier que la blancheur défend
Et ni la jeune femme allaitant son enfant.
Je partirai! Steamer balançant ta mâture,
Lève l?ancre pour une exotique nature!

Un Ennui, désolé par les cruels espoirs,
Croit encore à l?adieu suprême des mouchoirs!
Et, peut-être, les mâts, invitant les orages
Sont-ils de ceux qu?un vent penche sur les naufrages
Perdus, sans mâts, sans mâts, ni fertiles îlots ...
Mais, ô mon coeur, entends le chant des matelots!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> La chair est triste, hélas ! et j'ai lu tous les livres.


Comme quoi on peut faire un beau poème en commençant par écrire une connerie...


----------



## samoussa (22 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi on peut faire un beau poème en commençant par écrire une connerie...


----------



## reineman (22 Janvier 2006)

Gruick Gruick
Waf waf
Et kot kot kodek!
Hi han!
Miaou miaou
Et tralalère !

Jean Foutre, poete breton ,"La poésie', 2006, Les éditions de mamain


----------



## ikiki (23 Janvier 2006)

Pour moi c'est celui-ci...



A une passante

La rue assourdissante autour de moi hurlait.
Longue, mince, en grand deuil, douleur majestueuse,
Une femme passa, d'une main fastueuse
Soulevant, balançant le feston et l'ourlet;

Agile et noble, avec sa jambe de statue.
Moi, je buvais, crispé comme un extravagant,
Dans son oeil, ciel livide où germe l'ouragan,
La douceur qui fascine et le plaisir qui tue.

Un éclair... puis la nuit! - Fugitive beauté 
Dont le regard m'a fait soudainement renaître,
Ne te verrai-je plus que dans l'éternité?

Ailleurs, bien loin d'ici! trop tard! jamais peut-être!
Car j'ignore où tu fuis, tu ne sais où je vais,
O toi que j'eusse aimée, ô toi qui le savais!




Charles Baudelaire - _Les Fleurs du Mal_


----------



## samoussa (23 Janvier 2006)

Et la Mère, fermant le livre du devoir,
S'en allait satisfaite et très fière, sans voir,
Dans les yeux bleus et sous le front plein d'éminences,
L'âme de son enfant livrée aux répugnances.

Tout le jour il suait d'obéissance ; très
Intelligent ; pourtant des tics noirs, quelques traits,
Semblaient prouver en lui d'âcres hypocrisies.
Dans l'ombre des couloirs aux tentures moisies,
En passant il tirait la langue, les deux poings
À l'aine, et dans ses yeux fermés voyait des points.
Une porte s'ouvrait sur le soir : à la lampe
On le voyait, là-haut, qui râlait sur la rampe,
Sous un golfe de jour pendant du toit. L'été
Surtout, vaincu, stupide, il était entêté
À se renfermer dans la fraîcheur des latrines :
Il pensait là, tranquille et livrant ses narines.
Quand, lavé des odeurs du jour, le jardinet
Derrière la maison, en hiver, s'illunait,
Gisant au pied d'un mur, enterré dans la marne
Et pour des visions écrasant son ½il darne,
Il écoutait grouiller les galeux espaliers.
Pitié ! Ces enfants seuls étaient ses familiers
Qui, chétifs, fronts nus, ½il déteignant sur la joue,
Cachant de maigres doigts jaunes et noirs de boue
Sous des habits puant la foire et tout vieillots,
Conversaient avec la douceur des idiots !
Et si, l'ayant surpris à des pitiés immondes,
Sa mère s'effrayait ; les tendresses, profondes,
De l'enfant se jetaient sur cet étonnement.
C'était bon. Elle avait le bleu regard, - qui ment !

À sept ans, il faisait des romans, sur la vie
Du grand désert, où luit la Liberté ravie,
Forêts, soleils, rios1, savanes ! - Il s'aidait
De journaux illustrés où, rouge, il regardait
Des Espagnoles rire et des Italiennes.
Quand venait, l'½il brun, folle, en robes d'indiennes,
- Huit ans, - la fille des ouvriers d'à côté,
La petite brutale, et qu'elle avait sauté,
Dans un coin, sur son dos, en secouant ses tresses,
Et qu'il était sous elle, il lui mordait les fesses,
Car elle ne portait jamais de pantalons ;
? Et, par elle meurtri des poings et des talons,
Remportait les saveurs de sa peau dans sa chambre.

Il craignait les blafards dimanches de décembre,
Où, pommadé, sur un guéridon d'acajou,
Il lisait une Bible à la tranche vert-chou ;
Des rêves l'oppressaient chaque nuit dans l'alcôve.
Il n'aimait pas Dieu ; mais les hommes, qu'au soir fauve,
Noirs, en blouse, il voyait rentrer dans le faubourg
Où les crieurs, en trois roulements de tambour,
Font autour des édits rire et gronder les foules.
? Il rêvait la prairie amoureuse, où des houles
Lumineuses, parfums sains, pubescences d'or,
Font leur remuement calme et prennent leur essor !

Et comme il savourait surtout les sombres choses,
Quand, dans la chambre nue aux persiennes closes,
Haute et bleue, âcrement prise d'humidité,
Il lisait son roman sans cesse médité,
Plein de lourds ciels ocreux et de forêts noyées,
De fleurs de chair aux bois sidérals déployées,
Vertige, écroulements, déroutes et pitié !
? Tandis que se faisait la rumeur du quartier,
En bas, ? seul, et couché sur des pièces de toile
Écrue, et pressentant violemment la voile !

A. Rimbaud


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2006)

*RECETTE DE POESIE


Un grain d'étoile
Un brin de ciel
Pincée de lune
De l'eau de rose

Mélangez

Gargarisez-vous

Crachez le tout

Recommencez*


Paul Valet,   Les poings sur les i   (1955)


----------



## samoussa (23 Janvier 2006)

Notre vie est un voyage
Dans l'hiver et dans la Nuit,
Nous cherchons notre passage
Dans le Ciel où rien ne luit.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

*Sensation
*

Par les soirs bleus d'été, j'irai dans les sentiers,
Picoté par les blés, fouler l'herbe menue,
Rêveur, j'en sentirai la fraîcheur à mes pieds.
Je laisserai le vent baigner ma tête nue.

Je ne parlerai pas, je ne penserai rien :
Mais l'amour infini me montera dans l'âme,
Et j'irai loin, bien loin, comme un bohémien,
Par la nature, heureux comme avec une femme. _
Rimbaud, Mars 1870


_Pour ceux qui connaissent, ce poème est magnifiquement dit par l'acteur (très connu mais dont le nom m'échappe) qui double la voix de Corto Maltese dans _La cour secrète des arcanes


_PS: c'est mon 100ème post: joyeux anniversaire moi-même !


----------



## reineman (24 Janvier 2006)

'J'ai cherché
Dictionnaire
Dans le
Dictionnaire'

Jean Foutre, poete breton
' Des finitions '
2006, Les  éditions de Maminçe Urtagueule


----------



## Malow (24 Janvier 2006)

*Nous deux nous tenant par la main 

Nous nous croyons partout chez nous 

Sous l'arbre doux sous le ciel noir 

Sous tous les toits au coin du feu 

Dans la rue vide en plein soleil 

Dans les yeux vagues de la foule 

Auprès des sages et des fous 

Parmi les enfants et les grands 

L'amour n'a rien de mystérieux 

Nous sommes l'évidence même 

Les amoureux se croient chez nous. ​*


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2006)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui connaissent, ce poème est magnifiquement dit par l'acteur (très connu mais dont le nom m'échappe) qui double la voix de Corto Maltese dans _La cour secrète des arcanes
> _



Richard Berry.


----------



## Philippe (24 Janvier 2006)

Je mourrai d'un cancer de la colonne vertébrale

Je mourrai d'un cancer de la colonne vertébrale
Ça sera par un soir horrible
Clair, chaud, parfumé, sensuel
Je mourrai d'un pourrissement
De certaines cellules peu connues
Je mourrai d'une jambe arrachée
Par un rat géant jailli d'un trou géant
Je mourrai de cent coupures
Le ciel sera tombé sur moi
Ça se brise comme une vitre lourde
Je mourrai d'un éclat de voix
Crevant mes oreilles
Je mourrai de blessures sourdes
Infligées à deux heures du matin
Par des tueurs indécis et chauves
Je mourrai sans m'apercevoir
Que je meurs, je mourrai
Enseveli sous les ruines sèches
De mille mètres de coton écroulé
Je mourrai noyé dans l'huile de vidange
Foulé aux pieds par des bêtes indifférentes
Et, juste après, par des bêtes différentes
Je mourrai nu, ou vêtu de toile rouge
Ou cousu dans un sac avec des lames de rasoir
Je mourrai peut-être sans m'en faire
Du vernis à ongles aux doigts de pied
Et des larmes plein les mains
Et des larmes plein les mains
Je mourrai quand on décollera
Mes paupières sous un soleil enragé
Quand on me dira lentement
Des méchancetés à l'oreille
Je mourrai de voir torturer des enfants
Et des hommes étonnés et blêmes
Je mourrai rongé vivant
Par des vers, je mourrai les
Mains attachées sous une cascade
Je mourrai brûlé dans un incendie triste
Je mourrai un peu, beaucoup,
Sans passion, mais avec intérêt
Et puis quand tout sera fini
Je mourrai.


----------



## reineman (24 Janvier 2006)

bon , pisqu'il est de bon ton de citer du Rimbaud....

*Les stupras
* *
Les anciens animaux saillissaient, même en course,
Avec des glands bardés de sang et d'excrément.
Nos pères étalaient leur membre fièrement
Par le pli de la gaine et le grain de la bourse.

Au moyen âge pour la femelle, ange ou pource,
Il fallait un gaillard de solide gréement:
Même un Kléber, d'après la culotte qui ment
Peut-être un peu, n'a pas dû manquer de ressource.

D'ailleurs l'homme au plus fier mammifère est égal;
L'énormité de leur membre à tort nous étonne;
Mais une heure stérile a sonné: le cheval

Et le boeuf ont bridé leurs ardeurs, et personne
N'osera plus dresser son orgueil génital
Dans les bosquets ou grouille une enfance bouffonne.* 

Rature Rimbaud...album zutique


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2006)

Comme on ne peut decemment pas couper dedans voila tout le texte : http://www.poetes.com/textes/lau_mal.pdf
regalez vous !


----------



## Burzum (24 Janvier 2006)

Seul

par Edgar Poe

Depuis l'heure de l'enfance, je ne suis pas
Semblable aux autres ; je ne vois pas
Comme les autres ; je ne sais pas tirer
Mes passions à la fontaine commune
D'une autre source provient
Ma douleur, jamais je n'ai pu éveiller
Mon coeur au ton de joie des autres
Et tout ce que j'aimai, je l'aimai seul
C'est alors -- dans mon enfance -- à l'aube
D'une vie de tumulte que fut puisé
A chaque abîme du bien et du mal,
Ce mystère qui toujours me retient --
Au torrent et à la fontaine
Dans la falaise rouge de la montagne --
Dans le soleil qui roule autour de moi
En son or automnal
Dans l'éclair qui volait au ciel et passait
Près de moi pour s'enfuir,
Dans le tonnerre et dans l'orage
Et dans la nuage qui prenait la forme
(Alors que le reste du ciel était bleu)
D'un démon à mes yeux.


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2006)

*Le tombeau d'Edgar Poe*

Tel qu'en Lui-même enfin l'éternité le change,
Le Poète suscite avec un glaive nu
Son siècle épouvanté de n'avoir pas connu
Que la mort triomphait dans cette voix étrange!


Eux, comme un vil sursaut d'hydre oyant jadis l'ange
Donner un sens plus pur aux mots de la tribu,
Proclamèrent très haut le sortilège bu
Dans le flot sans honneur de quelque noir mélange.


Du sol et de la nue hostiles, ô grief!
Si notre idée avec ne sculpte un bas-relief
Dont la tombe de Poe éblouissante s'orne


Calme bloc ici-bas chu d'un désastre obscur
Que ce granit du moins montre à jamais sa borne
Aux noirs vols du Blasphème épars dans le futur.


Stéphane Mallarmé


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Janvier 2006)

Richard Desjardins est un écrivain, un poète, un chanteur, un gueulard. Surtout contre les voleurs d'arbres de par chez nous, et par le fait même, de territoires.

Il reste, à mon avis, de tous les poètes actuels du Québec, le plus puissant.

Je ne commencerai pas par de quoi de trop fort, mais j'y vais d'une petite farce.

Au Québec, une Caisse Populaire, c'est comme une Banque, mais en forme de coopérative.C'est la plus "populaire". On ne va pas à la banque, on va à la caisse...

---

La caissière populaire relève sa robe
et me montre son guichet automatique.
Elle m'avertit que j'ai besoin de deux pièces d'identité.

Bon !

Je baisse mes pantalons , et je lui montre ma carte de guichet.
Elle la tourne et la retourne dans ses mains. Elle dit :
" Elle est très belle mais ce n'est pas assez. "

Bon !

J'enlève mon chandail
et je me plonge la main droite dans la poitrine.
Je m'arrache le c½ur
que je dépose encore chaud et battant sur son comptoir.
Elle le prend dans ses mains, le tourne, le retourne, me dit :
" Il n'y a pas de signature.
Il me faut quelque chose avec une signature. "

Bon !

Je m'arrache les dentiers
et je les lance vers la caissière populaire
qui les attrape et qui se les met sur la tête
comme une couronne de reine de carnaval.
Elle pleure. Je meurs.

Maintenant j'ai un masque de gardien de but
et j'ai une grosse hache qui brille qui brille comme sa couronne de carnaval
et c'est un vendredi 13 dans la trrrès belle ville de Quebec.

Mon masque a un smile que seule la mort peut satisfaire
et je lève très haut la hache dans les airs et j'y dis :

" c'est pour un dépôt ."

---

Superbe non? J'adore: de l'humour, de la force, et toute l'ignorance destructive des imbéciles y est en quelques "strophes" .


----------



## mamyblue (25 Janvier 2006)

DEVINE Â QUI JE PENSE 

Dès l'instant où tu n'es plus avec moi,
je commence à ressentir le manque de toi
et à me poser mille fois les mêmes questions :

Tu es où ?
Tu fais quoi ?
Tu reviens quand ?

Et comme le temps me semble long sans toi,
je repense à tout ce que tu m'as dit,
à ce que nous avons fait tous les deux...

Et quand enfin tu reviens près de moi,
tu me retrouves occupée à penser à toi !

Tu occupes chacune de mes pensées
et surtout, chacun de mes rêves !

J'ai tellement besoin de toi !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

Belle épousée
J'aime tes pleurs
C'est la rosée
Qui sied aux fleurs

Les belles choses
N'ont qu'un printemps
Semons de roses
Les pas du Temps

Soit brune ou blonde
Faut-il choisir ?
Le Dieu du Monde
C'est le Plaisir !

(de mémoire)


----------



## Philippe (26 Janvier 2006)

DE LA ROSE DE MARBRE À LA ROSE DE FER​
La rose de marbre immense et blanche était seule sur la place déserte où les ombres se prolongeaient à l'infini. Et la rose de marbre seule sous le soleil et les étoiles était la reine de la Solitude et sans parfum la rose de marbre sur sa tige rigide au sommet du piédestal de granit ruisselait de tous les flots du ciel. La lune s'arrêtait pensive en son coeur glacial et les déesses des jardins les déesses de marbre à ses pétales venaient éprouver leurs seins froids.

La rose de verre résonnait à tous les bruits du littoral. Il n'était pas un sanglot de vague brisée qui ne la fît vibrer. Autour de sa tige fragile et de son coeur transparent des arcs en ciel tournaient avec les astres. La pluie glissait en boules délicates sur ses feuilles que parfois le vent faisait gémir à l'effroi des ruisseaux et des vers luisants.

Le rose de charbon était un phénix nègre que la poudre transformait en rose de feu. Mais sans cesse issue des corridors ténébreux de la mine où les mineurs la recueillaient avec respect pour la transporter au jour dans sa gangue d'anthracite la rose de charbon veillait aux portes du désert.

La rose de papier buvard saignait parfois au crépuscule quand le soir à son pied venait s'agenouiller. La rose de buvard gardienne de tous les secrets et mauvaise conseillère saignait un sang plus épais que l'écume de mer et qui n'était pas le sien.

La rose de nuages apparaissait sur les villes maudites à l'heure des éruptions de volcans à l'heure des incendies à l'heure des émeutes et au-dessus de Paris quand la commune y mêla les veines irisées du pétrole et l'odeur de la poudre. Elle fut belle au 21 janvier belle au mois d'octobre dans le vent froid des steppes belle en 1905 à l'heure des miracles à l'heure de l'amour.

La rose de bois présidait aux gibets. Elle fleurissait au plus haut de la guillotine puis dormait dans la mousse à l'ombre immense des champignons.

La rose de fer avait été battue durant des siècles par des forgerons d'éclairs. Chacune de ses feuilles était grande comme un ciel inconnu. Au moindre choc elle rendait le bruit du tonnerre. Mais qu'elle était douce aux amoureuses désespérées la rose de fer.

La rose de marbre la rose de verre la rose de charbon la rose de papier buvard la rose de nuages la rose de bois la rose de fer refleuriront toujours mais aujourd'hui elles sont effeuillées sur ton tapis.

Qui es-tu ? toi qui écrases sous tes pieds nus les débris fugitifs de la rose de marbre de la rose de verre de la rose de charbon de la rose de papier buvard de la rose de nuages de la rose de bois de la rose de fer.

Robert Desnos, _Les Ténèbres_, 1927






Dernière photo de Robert Desnos, à Térézin (Tchécoslovaquie)​


----------



## samoussa (26 Janvier 2006)

*Sign on the window
*
Sign on the window says "Lonely,"
Sign on the door said "No Company Allowed,"
Sign on the street says "Y' Don't Own Me,"
Sign on the porch says "Three's A Crowd,"
Sign on the porch says "Three's A Crowd."

Her and her boyfriend went to California,
Her and her boyfriend done changed their tune.
My best friend said, "Now didn' I warn ya,
Brighton girls are like the moon,
Brighton girls are like the moon."

Looks like a-nothing but rain . . .
Sure gonna be wet tonight on Main Street . . .
Hope that it don't sleet.

Build me a cabin in Utah,
Marry me a wife, catch rainbow trout,
Have a bunch of kids who call me "Pa,"
That must be what it's all about,
That must be what it's all about.


----------



## Burzum (26 Janvier 2006)

Souvenir

En vain le jour succède au jour,
Ils glissent sans laisser de trace ;
Dans mon âme rien ne t'efface,
Ô dernier songe de l'amour !

Je vois mes rapides années
S'accumuler derrière moi,
Comme le chêne autour de soi
Voit tomber ses feuilles fanées.

Mon front est blanchi par le temps ;
Mon sang refroidi coule à peine,
Semblable à cette onde qu'enchaîne
Le souffle glacé des autans.

Mais ta jeune et brillante image,
Que le regret vient embellir,
Dans mon sein ne saurait vieillir
Comme l'âme, elle n'a point d'âge.

Non, tu n'as pas quitté mes yeux;
Et quand mon regard solitaire
Cessa de te voir sur la terre,
Soudain je te vis dans les cieux.

Là, tu m'apparais telle encore
Que tu fus à ce dernier jour,
Quand vers ton céleste séjour
Tu t'envolas avec l'aurore.

Ta pure et touchante beauté
Dans les cieux même t'a suivie ;
Tes yeux, où s'éteignait la vie,
Rayonnent d'immortalité !

Du zéphyr l'amoureuse haleine
Soulève encor tes longs cheveux ;
Sur ton sein leurs flots onduleux
Retombent en tresses d'ébène,

L'ombre de ce voile incertain
Adoucit encor ton image,
Comme l'aube qui se dégage
Des derniers voiles du matin.

Du soleil la céleste flamme
Avec les jours revient et fuit ;
Mais mon amour n'a pas de nuit,
Et tu luis toujours sur mon âme.

C'est toi que j'entends, que je vois,
Dans le désert, dans le nuage;
L'onde réfléchit ton image;
Le zéphyr m'apporte ta voix.

Tandis que la terre sommeille,
Si j'entends le vent soupirer,
Je crois t'entendre murmurer
Des mots sacrés à mon oreille.

Si j'admire ces feux épars
Qui des nuits parsèment le voile,
Je crois te voir dans chaque étoile
Qui plaît le plus à mes regards.

Et si le souffle du zéphyr
M'enivre du parfum des fleurs.
Dans ses plus suaves odeurs
C'est ton souffle que je respire.

C'est ta main qui sèche mes pleurs,
Quand je vais, triste et solitaire,
Répandre en secret ma prière
Près des autels consolateurs.

Quand je dors, tu veilles dans l'ombre ;
Tes ailes reposent sur moi ;
Tous mes songes viennent de toi,
Doux comme le regard d'une ombre.

Pendant mon sommeil, si ta main
De mes jours déliait la trame,
Céleste moitié de mon âme,
J'irais m'éveiller dans ton sein !

Comme deux rayons de l'aurore,
Comme deux soupirs confondus,
Nos deux âmes ne forment plus
Qu'une âme, et je soupire encore !


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Janvier 2006)

*Ozymandius*

I met a traveler from an antique land 
Who said: "Two vast and trunkless legs of stone 
Stand in the desert... Near them, on the sand, 
Half sunk a shattered visage lies, whose frown, 
And wrinkled lip, and sneer of cold command, 
Tell that its sculptor well those passions read 
Which yet survive, stamped on these lifeless things, 
The hand that mocked them and the heart that fed; 
And on the pedestal these words appear: 
My name is Ozymandius, King of Kings, 
Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!
Nothing beside remains.  Round the decay 
Of that colossal wreck, boundless and bare 
The lone and level sands stretch far away.

_Percy Bysshe Shelley_ _(1792-1827)_


----------



## Burzum (27 Janvier 2006)

Dans les caveaux d'insondable tristesse
Où le Destin m'a déjà relégué ;
Où jamais n'entre un rayon rose et gai ;
Où, seul avec la Nuit, maussade hôtesse,

Je suis comme un peintre qu'un Dieu moqueur
Condamne à peindre, hélas ! sur les ténèbres ;
Où, cuisinier aux appétits funèbres,
Je fais bouillir et je mange mon coeur,

Par instants brille, et s'allonge, et s'étale
Un spectre fait de grâce et de splendeur.
A sa rêveuse allure orientale,

Quand il atteint sa totale grandeur,
Je reconnais ma belle visiteuse :
C'est Elle ! noire et pourtant lumineuse.


----------



## aricosec (28 Janvier 2006)

dans mon jardin,au bord du bois 
j'ai installé une verriere 
et pour que la lumiere y soit 
le toit est composé de verre 

c'est a deux pas d'une clairiere 
et le matin j'y aperçois 
des biches au pelage clair 
et le cerf qui en est le roi 

déja pourtant l'automne est là 
les feuilles s'étalent en tapis 
coloré d'ambre et de sépia 
digne d'un tableau de vinci 

il n'est pas plus grand qu'un mouchoir 
et tout ses fruits sont delicieux 
mais je n'en tire aucune gloire 
c'est encore une oeuvre de dieu 

au loin, de la ville les feux
s'eteignent comme des lucioles 
et les étoiles dans les cieux 
font une belle farandole 

au matin aprés la rosée 
a l'heure ou passe l'escargot
sur les fougéres de l'orée 
je me dis que le monde est beau
--------
signé ??????????????????
sorry !


----------



## Burzum (28 Janvier 2006)

Tristesse

J'ai perdu ma force et ma vie,
Et mes amis et ma gaieté;
J'ai perdu jusqu'à la fierté
Qui faisait croire à mon génie.

Quand j'ai connu la Vérité,
J'ai cru que c'était une amie ;
Quand je l'ai comprise et sentie,
J'en étais déjà dégoûté.

Et pourtant elle est éternelle,
Et ceux qui se sont passés d'elle
Ici-bas ont tout ignoré.

Dieu parle, il faut qu'on lui réponde.
Le seul bien qui me reste au monde
Est d'avoir quelquefois pleuré.


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2006)

VIRTUEL


Je suis expert informatique
Dans la filière domotique.
Après ma journée de travail,
Lorque je retourne au bercail,
Alors j'ouvre mes computers
Pour y jouer pendant des heures.
Sur le réseau je communique
A l'autre bout de l'Amérique,
D'Hiroshima à Halifax,
J'envoie des mails, j'envoie des fax.
Comme un madré matou lubrique,
L'oeil fixé sur l'écran je clique
Avec ardeur sur ma souris
A la recherche de houris,
De vues pornos sur Internet
Je suis fêlé, je suis pas net.
Par Web j'assouvis mes fantasmes,
Pour ma nana, adieu orgasmes !

Je suis branché, je suis moderne,
Pas comme vous, vieille baderne
Dont je ne sais par quel délire
Vous êtes en train de me lire.

Mais plus jamais dans mes névroses
Ne humerai l'odeur des roses,
L'esprit rivé sur mon modem
J'ignorerai le doux "je t'aime".

Jean-Pierre KOLB   (Poètes de l'an 2000, Trouvailles)


----------



## Burzum (29 Janvier 2006)

Joris-Karl HUYSMANS (1848-1907)  
(Recueil : Le drageoir aux épices) 



L'extase

La nuit était venue, la lune émergeait de l'horizon, étalant
sur le pavé bleu du ciel sa robe couleur soufre. J'étais
assis près de ma bien-aimée, oh ! bien près ! Je serrais ses
mains, j'aspirais la tiède senteur de son cou, le souffle
enivrant de sa bouche, je me serrais contre son épaule, 
j'avais envie de pleurer ; l'extase me tenait palpitant, 
éperdu, mon âme volait à tire d'aile sur la mer de l'infini. 

Tout à coup elle se leva, dégagea sa main, disparut dans la 
charmoie, et j'entendis comme un crépitement de pluie dans 
la feuillée. 

Le rêve délicieux s'évanouit... ; je retombais sur la terre,
sur l'ignoble terre. O mon Dieu ! c'était donc vrai, elle, 
la divine aimée, elle était, comme les autres, l'esclave de 
vulgaires besoins !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

Celui qui ci maintenant dort
Fit plus de pitié que d'envie,
Et souffrit mille fois la mort
Avant que de perdre la vie.
Passant, ne fais ici de bruit,
Prends garde qu'aucun ne l'éveille ;
Car voici la première nuit
Que le pauvre Scarron sommeille.

Paul Scarron, 1610-1660.


----------



## Burzum (30 Janvier 2006)

Émile VERHAEREN (1855-1916)  
(Recueil : Les vignes de ma muraille) 



Novembre

Les grand'routes tracent des croix 
A l'infini, à travers bois ; 
Les grand'routes tracent des croix lointaines 
A l'infini, à travers plaines ; 
Les grand'routes tracent des croix 
Dans l'air livide et froid,
Où voyagent les vents déchevelés 
A l'infini, par les allées.

Arbres et vents pareils aux pèlerins,
Arbres tristes et fous où l'orage s'accroche,
Arbres pareils au défilé de tous les saints,
Au défilé de tous les morts
Au son des cloches,

Arbres qui combattez au Nord
Et vents qui déchirez le monde, 
Ô vos luttes et vos sanglots et vos remords 
Se débattant et s'engouffrant dans les âmes profondes !

Voici novembre assis auprès de l'âtre, 
Avec ses maigres doigts chauffés au feu ; 
Oh ! tous ces morts là-bas, sans feu ni lieu, 
Oh ! tous ces vents cognant les murs opiniâtres
Et repoussés et rejetés 
Vers l'inconnu, de tous côtés.

Oh ! tous ces noms de saints semés en litanies, 
Tous ces arbres, là-bas, 
Ces vocables de saints dont la monotonie 
S'allonge infiniment dans la mémoire ; 
Oh ! tous ces bras invocatoires 
Tous ces rameaux éperdument tendus 
Vers on ne sait quel christ aux horizons pendu.

Voici novembre en son manteau grisâtre
Qui se blottit de peur au fond de l'âtre
Et dont les yeux soudain regardent,
Par les carreaux cassés de la croisée,
Les vents et les arbres se convulser
Dans l'étendue effarante et blafarde,

Les saints, les morts, les arbres et le vent,
Oh l'identique et affolant cortège 
Qui tourne et tourne, au long des soirs de neige ; 
Les saints, les morts, les arbres et le vent, 
Dites comme ils se confondent dans la mémoire 
Quand les marteaux battants 
A coups de bonds dans les bourdons, 
Ecartèlent leur deuil aux horizons, 
Du haut des tours imprécatoires.

Et novembre, près de l'âtre qui flambe, 
Allume, avec des mains d'espoir, la lampe
Qui brûlera, combien de soirs, l'hiver ; 
Et novembre si humblement supplie et pleure 
Pour attendrir le coeur mécanique des heures !

Mais au dehors, voici toujours le ciel, couleur de fer, 
Voici les vents, les saints, les morts
Et la procession profonde 
Des arbres fous et des branchages tords 
Qui voyagent de l'un à l'autre bout du monde. 
Voici les grand'routes comme des croix 
A l'infini parmi les plaines
Les grand'routes et puis leurs croix lointaines 
A l'infini, sur les vallons et dans les bois !


----------



## Philippe (30 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Émile VERHAEREN (1855-1916)
> (Recueil : Les vignes de ma muraille)
> 
> 
> Novembre


Superbe Verhaeren !

 

   



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Burzum.


----------



## Burzum (30 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Superbe Verhaeren !



Merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

J'ai vu les lieux où il résidait à la fin de sa vie. C'est dans le Hainaut belge, proche de la frontière. Une vallée assez encaissée, des rochers, une forêt. Et au-delà des grands plateaux. Un paysage mélancolique.


----------



## Philippe (30 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu les lieux où il résidait à la fin de sa vie. C'est dans le Hainaut belge, proche de la frontière. Une vallée assez encaissée, des rochers, une forêt. Et au-delà des grands plateaux. Un paysage mélancolique.


Oui, c'est à Roisin, à une quinzaine de kilomètres de chez moi. Ceux qui passent par là peuvent aussi visiter à Cuesmes la maison où résida Van Gogh...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est à Roisin, à une quinzaine de kilomètres de chez moi. Ceux qui passent par là peuvent aussi visiter à Cuesmes la maison où résida Van Gogh...



Oui c'est çà, Roisin. Tu me fais remonter plein de souvenirs là... Le site de "Caillou qui bique", la petite Hosnelle (la Rhônelle côté français), les parties de jeu de paume aux beaux jours, les dimanches, sur la place du village de Roisin. Mes débuts professionnels par là-bas, entre Valenciennes et Le Quesnoy. J'aime bien cette partie du Hainaut (belge et français).


----------



## Philippe (31 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est çà, Roisin. Tu me fais remonter plein de souvenirs là... Le site de "Caillou qui bique", la petite Hosnelle (la Rhônelle côté français), les parties de jeu de paume aux beaux jours, les dimanches, sur la place du village de Roisin. Mes débuts professionnels par là-bas, entre Valenciennes et Le Quesnoy. J'aime bien cette partie du Hainaut (belge et français).


----------



## hegemonikon (31 Janvier 2006)

*Le vierge le vivace*

Le vierge, le vivace et le bel aujourd&#8217;hui
Va-t-il nous déchirer avec un coup d&#8217;aile ivre
Ce lac dur oublié que hante sous le givre
Le transparent glacier des vols qui n&#8217;ont pas fui !
Un cygne d&#8217;autrefois se souvient que c&#8217;est lui
Magnifique mais qui sans espoir se délivre
Pour n&#8217;avoir pas chanté la région où vivre
Quand du stérile hiver a resplendi l&#8217;ennui.
Tout son col secouera cette blanche agonie
Par l&#8217;espace infligée à l&#8217;oiseau qui le nie,
Mais non l&#8217;horreur du sol où le plumage est pris.
Fantôme qu&#8217;à ce lieu son pur éclat assigne,
Il s&#8217;immobilise au songe froid de mépris
Que vêt parmi l&#8217;exil inutile le Cygne. _*

Stéphane Mallarmé*_


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Janvier 2006)

_Heureux qui, profitant des plaisirs de la terre,
Baisant un petit cul, buvant dans un grand verre
Remplit l'un, vide l'autre et passe avec gaieté
Du cul de la bouteille au cul de la beauté._

*Paul Verlaine*


----------



## Philippe (31 Janvier 2006)

Archi connu, mais vraiment un de mes poèmes préférés :


_Rien n'est jamais acquis à l'homme Ni sa force
Ni sa faiblesse ni son coeur Et quand il croit
Ouvrir ses bras son ombre est celle d'une croix
Et quand il croit serrer son bonheur il le broie
Sa vie est un étrange et douloureux divorceIl n'y a pas d'amour heureux​
Sa vie Elle ressemble à ces soldats sans armes
Qu'on avait habillés pour un autre destin
À quoi peut leur servir de se lever matin
Eux qu'on retrouve au soir désoeuvrés incertains
Dites ces mots Ma vie Et retenez vos larmesIl n'y a pas d'amour heureux​
Mon bel amour mon cher amour ma déchirure
Je te porte dans moi comme un oiseau blessé
Et ceux-là sans savoir nous regardent passer
Répétant après moi les mots que j'ai tressés
Et qui pour tes grands yeux tout aussitôt moururentIl n'y a pas d'amour heureux​
Le temps d'apprendre à vivre il est déjà trop tard
Que pleurent dans la nuit nos coeurs à l'unisson
Ce qu'il faut de malheur pour la moindre chanson
Ce qu'il faut de regrets pour payer un frisson
Ce qu'il faut de sanglots pour un air de guitareIl n'y a pas d'amour heureux​
Il n'y a pas d'amour qui ne soit à douleur
Il n'y a pas d'amour dont on ne soit meurtri
Il n'y a pas d'amour dont on ne soit flétri
Et pas plus que de toi l'amour de la patrie
Il n'y a pas d'amour qui ne vive de pleursIl n'y a pas d'amour heureux
Mais c'est notre amour à tous les deux​_Louis Aragon

*



1897-1982*​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

Les poèmes d'Aragon ont aussi donné de belles chansons entre les mains de Brassens et de Ferré.


----------



## joubichou (31 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> _Heureux qui, profitant des plaisirs de la terre,
> Baisant un petit cul, buvant dans un grand verre
> Remplit l'un, vide l'autre et passe avec gaieté
> Du cul de la bouteille au cul de la beauté._
> ...


Admirable


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (31 Janvier 2006)

Morceau choisi d'un de mes préférés :

Que lentement passent les heures
Comme passe un enterrement

Tu pleureras l'heure où tu pleures
Qui passera trop vitement
Comme passent toutes les heures

Guillaume Apollinaire.
(Intégral)


----------



## mamyblue (1 Février 2006)

Que puis-je faire quand tu n'es pas là,
à part penser à toi ?

Que puis-je faire quand tu n'es pas là,
à part attendre ton retour?

Si tu savais comme tu me manques... 
Reviens-moi vite !


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2006)

Pas de réponse !

Sonny est vraiment malade !!!


----------



## Burzum (1 Février 2006)

Une amoureuse flamme 
Consume mes beaux jours ;
Ah ! la paix de mon âme 
A donc fui pour toujours !

Son départ, son absence 
Sont pour moi le cercueil ; 
Et loin de sa présence 
Tout me paraît en deuil.

Alors, ma pauvre tête 
Se dérange bientôt ; 
Mon faible esprit s'arrête,
Puis se glace aussitôt.

Une amoureuse flamme 
Consume mes beaux jours ; 
Ah ! la paix de mon âme 
A donc fui pour toujours !

je suis à ma fenêtre, 
Ou dehors, tout le jour, 
C'est pour le voir paraître, 
Ou hâter son retour.

Sa marche que j'admire, 
Son port si gracieux, 
Sa bouche au doux sourire,
Le charme de ses yeux ;

La voix enchanteresse
Dont il sait m'embraser,
De sa main la caresse,
Hélas ! et son baiser...

D'une amoureuse flamme 
Consumant mes beaux jours ;
Ah ! la paix de mon âme 
A donc fui pour toujours !

Mon coeur bientôt se presse, 
Dès qu'il le sent venir ; 
Au gré de ma tendresse 
Puis-je le retenir ?

Ô caresses de flamme !
Que je voudrais un jour 
Voir s'exhaler mon âme 
Dans ses baisers d'amour !


----------



## jojofk (1 Février 2006)

this one !

( ! )

(mise en page _incompatible_ macG..  )


----------



## Philippe (1 Février 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> this one !
> ( ! )
> (mise en page _incompatible_ macG..  )


Il y a une superbe animation flash (-> entièrement compatible macG ) du _Coup de dés_ sur www.poetes.com.

À voir ici.

Bonne soirée !


----------



## jojofk (1 Février 2006)

merci.. bonne soirée!


----------



## Burzum (2 Février 2006)

Le jeune homme et la mort

Le long des marbres noirs et des sombres portiques, 
Bordant du pâle Hadès les quais silencieux, 
L'éphèbe éblouissant et l'espoir dans les yeux 
Descend d'un pas léger les trois degrés mystiques.

Fort de la calme foi des calmes temps antiques, 
Il sait que chez les morts, séjours mystérieux, 
Le héros chaste et nu trouve sous d'autres cieux 
Les palmes de la stade et les disques rustiques.

Aussi la mort pour lui fut douce et passagère ;
Et tandis qu'il descend, comme une ombre légère 
La déesse fatale au front pur et voilé

Voltigé en l'effleurant du souffle de sa robe. 
Et, blanche, lui sourit sous son voile enroulé, 
Dont un pli virginal et tremblant la dérobe.


----------



## Burzum (4 Février 2006)

Tu n'es pas du tout vertueuse

Tu n'es pas du tout vertueuse, 
Je ne suis pas du tout jaloux :
C'est de se la couler heureuse 
Encor le moyen le plus doux.

Vive l'amour et vivent nous !

Tu possèdes et tu pratiques
Les tours les plus intelligents
Et les trucs les plus authentiques
À l'usage des braves gens

Et tu m'as quels soins indulgents !

D'aucuns clabaudent sur ton âge
Qui n'est plus seize ans ni vingt ans,
Mais ô ton opulent corsage,
Tes yeux riants, comme chantants,

Et ô tes baisers épatants !

Sois-moi fidèle si possible
Et surtout si cela te plaît,
Mais reste souvent accessible
À mon désir, humble valet

Content d'un " viens ! " ou d'un soufflet.

" Hein ? passé le temps des prouesses ! 
Me disent les sots d'alentour. 
Ca, non, car grâce à tes caresses 
C'est encor, c'est toujours mon tour.

Vivent nous et vive l'amour !


----------



## CarodeDakar (4 Février 2006)

C'est ma raison à moi et je l'impose par la force 
parce que ça me plaît, 
c'est ma logique à moi et je l'impose par la force 
parce que ça me plaît, 
c'est ma conscience à moi et je l'impose par ma force,
parce que ça me plait.

Artaud, le Mômo






Superbe site:

http://livres.telerama.fr/edito.asp?art_airs=MAG2145166&srub=1


----------



## rezba (6 Février 2006)

"C'est que la vie n'est pas cet ennui distillé où l'on fait macérer notre âme depuis sept éternités, elle n'est pas cet infernal étau où moisissent les consciences, et qui a besoin de musique, de poésie, de théatre et d'amour pour de temps en temps éclater, mais si peu que ce n'est pas la peine d'en parler"


----------



## Burzum (7 Février 2006)

Le beau voyage

Les trains rêvent dans la rosée, au fond des gares... 
Ils rêvent des heures, puis grincent et démarrent... 
J'aime ces trains mouillés qui passent dans les champs, 
Ces longs convois de marchandises bruissant, 
Qui pour la pluie ont mis leurs lourds manteaux de bâches, 
Ou qui forment la nuit entière dans les garages... 
Et les trains de bestiaux où beuglent mornement 
Des bêtes qui se plaignent au village natal... 
Tous ces rands wagons gris, hermétiques et clos, 
Dont le silence luit sous l'averse automnale, 
Avec leurs inscriptions effacées, leurs repos 
Infinis, leurs nuits abandonnées, leurs vitres pâles...


----------



## Philippe (8 Février 2006)

Déjà posté ailleurs, mais toujours subtil , ce texte intitulé _Le mot et la chose_, de l'Abbé de l'Atteignant, un contemporain et ami de Voltaire :



Madame quel est votre mot
Et sur le mot et sur la chose
On vous a dit souvent le mot
On vous a fait souvent la chose

Ainsi de la chose et du mot
Vous pouvez dire quelque chose
Et je gagerais que le mot
Vous plaît beaucoup moins que la chose

Pour moi voici quel est mon mot
Et sur le mot et sur la chose
J'avouerai que j'aime le mot
J'avouerai que j'aime la chose

Mais c'est la chose avec le mot
Mais c'est le mot avec la chose
Autrement la chose et le mot
À mes yeux seraient peu de chose

Je crois même en faveur du mot
Pouvoir ajouter quelque chose
Une chose qui donne au mot
Tout l'avantage sur la chose

C'est qu'on peut dire encore le mot
Alors qu'on ne fait plus la chose
Et pour peu que vaille le mot
Mon Dieu c'est toujours quelque chose

De là je conclus que le mot
Doit être mis avant la chose
Qu'il ne faut ajouter au mot
Qu'autant que l'on peut quelque chose

Et que pour le jour où le mot
Viendra seul hélas sans la chose
Il faut se réserver le mot
Pour se consoler de la chose

Pour vous je crois qu'avec le mot
Vous voyez toujours autre chose
Vous dites si gaiement le mot
Vous méritez si bien la chose

Que pour vous la chose et le mot
Doivent être la même chose
Et vous n'avez pas dit le mot
Qu'on est déjà prêt à la chose

Mais quand je vous dis que le mot
Doit être mis avant la chose
Vous devez me croire à ce mot
Bien peu connaisseur en la chose

Et bien voici mon dernier mot
Et sur le mot et sur la chose
Madame passez-moi le mot
Et je vous passerai la chose


----------



## krystof (8 Février 2006)

Allez, je me lance. Il s'agit d'un texte non daté avec précision, mais qui semblerait avoir été écrit au milieu du 12ème siècle. Auteur inconnu :

Vous m'avez eu, d'un seul regard, celui qu'il faut
Vous avez su, en quelques phrases, en quelques mots
M'apprivoiser, me préparer, les mets qu'il faut
Et maintenant je n'en puis plus, put'ain* d'gastro

* j'ai respecté l'orthographe de l'époque


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

Roland, _En chanson_ ?


----------



## Burzum (12 Février 2006)

La déesse

Au midi vide qui dort 
combien de fois elle passe, 
sans laisser à la terrasse 
le moindre soupçon d'un corps.

Mais si la nature la sent, 
l'habitude de l'invisible 
rend une clarté terrible 
à son doux contour apparent.


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je me lance. Il s'agit d'un texte non daté avec précision, mais qui semblerait avoir été écrit au milieu du 12ème siècle. Auteur inconnu :
> 
> Vous m'avez eu, d'un seul regard, celui qu'il faut
> Vous avez su, en quelques phrases, en quelques mots
> ...



C'est du douzième siècle ou du douzième arrondissement ?   

Sinon, un autre du douzième (le siècle pas l'arrondissement ), enfin juste une strophe, pour la suite, j'ai trop la flemme :

Lanquan li jorn son lonc en may
M'es belhs dous chans d'auzelhs, de lonh,
E quan mi suiy partitz de lay
Remembra-m d'un'amor de lonh ;
Vau de talan embroncx e clis
Si que chans ni flors d'albespis
No-m platz plus que l'yverns gelatz

Lorsque les jours sont longs en mai,
J'aime un doux chant d'oiseaux, lointain,
Et quand de là je suis parti,
Il me souvient d'amour lointain,
De désir vais morne et courbé
Si bien que chant, fleur d'aubépine
Valent pour moi gelée d'hiver.

Jaufré Rudel, Canso
(traduction René Lavaud et René Nelli)

Jaufré Rudel a écrit plusieurs poèmes qui font référence à cet "amor de lonh", amour lointain et ils sont ... beaux.


----------



## aricosec (16 Février 2006)

-
hum ! hum !hum !
je sais pas si KRYSTOF est bien du 12 eme,mais son langage est correct, *MONSIEUR !*  
-
quand a vous ,nous n'en sommes pas sur ,  
.................
..........................
...ou alors c'est la traduction


----------



## krystof (16 Février 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> je sais pas si KRYSTOF est bien du 12 eme,mais son langage est correct,



Enfin quelqu'un qui reconnait mon immense talent


----------



## Burzum (16 Février 2006)

L'âme du vin

Un soir, l'âme du vin chantait dans les bouteilles :
" Homme, vers toi je pousse, ô cher déshérité, 
Sous ma prison de verre et mes cires vermeilles,
Un chant plein de lumière et de fraternité !

Je sais combien il faut, sur la colline en flamme,
De peine, de sueur et de soleil cuisant
Pour engendrer ma vie et pour me donner l'âme ;
Mais je ne serai point ingrat ni malfaisant,

Car j'éprouve une joie immense quand je tombe
Dans le gosier d'un homme usé par ses travaux,
Et sa chaude poitrine est une douce tombe 
Où je me plais bien mieux que dans mes froids caveaux.

Entends-tu retentir les refrains des dimanches
Et l'espoir qui gazouille en mon sein palpitant ?
Les coudes sur la table et retroussant tes manches,
Tu me glorifieras et tu seras content ;

J'allumerai les yeux de ta femme ravie ;
A ton fils je rendrai sa force et ses couleurs
Et serai pour ce frêle athlète de la vie
L'huile qui raffermit les muscles des lutteurs.

En toi je tomberai, végétale ambroisie,
Grain précieux jeté par l'éternel Semeur,
Pour que de notre amour naisse la poésie
Qui jaillira vers Dieu comme une rare fleur ! "


----------



## Luc G (16 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Enfin quelqu'un qui reconnait mon immense talent




T'as grossi ?


----------



## aricosec (17 Février 2006)

_
puisqu'on a droit a un petit bout, alors de mémoire bien sur
..............

que sont mes amis devenus
que j'avais de si prés tenu
et tant aimés
ils ont eté trop clairsemés
le vent je crois les a otés
l'amour est morte
ce sont amis que vent emporte
et il ventait devant ma porte
les emporta
.................................
-
quand on lit RUTEBEUF entre autres,on pleure des fois de notre personnelle indigence poetique
-
il ne nous teste qu'a nous refugier dans le saint emilion


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> quand on lit RUTEBEUF entre autres, on pleure des fois de notre personnelle indigence poétique
> -


Tu parles pour nous ? Merci !


----------



## aricosec (17 Février 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles pour nous ? Merci !


-
que *diantre (*remarquez ce mot ancien finement appuyé,preuve du talent de l'auteur  )
que diantre dis je,non je ne parle pas pour vous,je me parle couramment a la troisieme MOSSIEU !


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Février 2006)

La part de négritude, qui coule en moi

---

Femme nue, femme noire
Vétue de ta couleur qui est vie, de ta forme qui est beauté
J'ai grandi à ton ombre; la douceur de tes mains bandait mes yeux
Et voilà qu'au coeur de l'Eté et de Midi,
Je te découvre, Terre promise, du haut d'un haut col calciné
Et ta beauté me foudroie en plein coeur, comme l'éclair d'un aigle

Femme nue, femme obscure
Fruit mûr à la chair ferme, sombres extases du vin noir, bouche qui fais lyrique ma bouche
Savane aux horizons purs, savane qui frémis aux caresses ferventes du Vent d'Est
Tamtam sculpté, tamtam tendu qui gronde sous les doigts du vainqueur
Ta voix grave de contralto est le chant spirituel de l'Aimée

Femme noire, femme obscure
Huile que ne ride nul souffle, huile calme aux flancs de l'athlète, aux flancs des princes du Mali
Gazelle aux attaches célestes, les perles sont étoiles sur la nuit de ta peau.

Délices des jeux de l'Esprit, les reflets de l'or ronge ta peau qui se moire

A l'ombre de ta chevelure, s'éclaire mon angoisse aux soleils prochains de tes yeux.

Femme nue, femme noire
Je chante ta beauté qui passe, forme que je fixe dans l'Eternel
Avant que le destin jaloux ne te réduise en cendres pour nourrir les racines de la vie.

L. S. Senghor

Extrait de 
" Oeuvres Poétiques"
Le Seuil


----------



## mamyblue (18 Mars 2006)

ESPERANCE


Petit courant qui passe, petite donnée,
Milliard à la clef.

Petite conscience qui traîne, petite terre,
Nouveau millénaire.

Petit changement d'air, petite trève,
Simple rêve.

Petit tout, petit rien,
Un brin...d'amour !


F. D'Hondt


----------



## Pierrou (18 Mars 2006)

Rien n'est jamais acquis à l'homme Ni sa force
Ni sa faiblesse ni son coeur Et quand il croit
Ouvrir ses bras son ombre est celle d'une croix
Et quand il croit serrer son bonheur il le broie
Sa vie est un étrange et douloureux divorce

_Il n'y a pas d'amour heureux_

Sa vie Elle ressemble à ces soldats sans armes
Qu'on avait habillés pour un autre destin
A quoi peut leur servir de se lever matin
Eux qu'on retrouve au soir désoeuvrés incertains
Dites ces mots Ma vie Et retenez vos larmes

_Il n'y a pas d'amour heureux_

Mon bel amour mon cher amour ma déchirure
Je te porte dans moi comme un oiseau blessé
Et ceux-là sans savoir nous regardent passer
Répétant après moi les mots que j'ai tressés
Et qui pour tes grands yeux tout aussitôt moururent

_Il n'y a pas d'amour heureux_

Le temps d'apprendre à vivre il est déjà trop tard
Que pleurent dans la nuit nos coeurs à l'unisson
Ce qu'il faut de malheur pour la moindre chanson
Ce qu'il faut de regrets pour payer un frisson
Ce qu'il faut de sanglots pour un air de guitare

_Il n'y a pas d'amour heureux_

Il n'y a pas d'amour qui ne soit à douleur
Il n'y a pas d'amour dont on ne soit meurtri
Il n'y a pas d'amour dont on ne soit flétri
Et pas plus que de toi l'amour de la patrie
Il n'y a pas d'amour qui ne vive de pleurs

_Il n'y a pas d'amour heureux
Mais c'est notre amour à tous les deux_

*Louis Aragon (La Diane Francaise, Seghers 1946)*

J'adôôôôôôre ! :love:


----------



## Philippe (19 Mars 2006)

J'adore aussi...
(La preuve : voir un peu plus haut... )

Tout aussi connu, tout aussi prenant :


Est-ce ainsi que les hommes vivent 

Tout est affaire de décor 
Changer de lit changer de corps 
À quoi bon puisque c'est encore 
Moi qui moi-même me trahis 
Moi qui me traîne et m'éparpille 
Et mon ombre se déshabille 
Dans les bras semblables des filles 
Où j'ai cru trouver un pays. 
Cur léger cur changeant cur lourd 
Le temps de rêver est bien court 
Que faut-il faire de mes nuits 
Que faut-il faire de mes jours 
Je n'avais amour ni demeure 
Nulle part où je vive ou meure 
Je passais comme la rumeur 
Je m'endormais comme le bruit. 
C'était un temps déraisonnable 
On avait mis les morts à table 
On faisait des châteaux de sable 
On prenait les loups pour des chiens 
Tout changeait de pôle et d'épaule 
La pièce était-elle ou non drôle 
Moi si j'y tenais mal mon rôle 
C'était de n'y comprendre rien 
Est-ce ainsi que les hommes vivent 
Et leurs baisers au loin les suivent 
Dans le quartier Hohenzollern 
Entre La Sarre et les casernes 
Comme les fleurs de la luzerne 
Fleurissaient les seins de Lola 
Elle avait un cur d'hirondelle 
Sur le canapé du bordel 
Je venais m'allonger près d'elle 
Dans les hoquets du pianola. 
Le ciel était gris de nuages 
Il y volait des oies sauvages 
Qui criaient la mort au passage 
Au-dessus des maisons des quais 
Je les voyais par la fenêtre 
Leur chant triste entrait dans mon être 
Et je croyais y reconnaître 
Du Rainer Maria Rilke. 
Est-ce ainsi que les hommes vivent 
Et leurs baisers au loin les suivent. 
Elle était brune elle était blanche 
Ses cheveux tombaient sur ses hanches 
Et la semaine et le dimanche 
Elle ouvrait à tous ses bras nus 
Elle avait des yeux de faïence 
Elle travaillait avec vaillance 
Pour un artilleur de Mayence 
Qui n'en est jamais revenu. 
Il est d'autres soldats en ville 
Et la nuit montent les civils 
Remets du rimmel à tes cils 
Lola qui t'en iras bientôt 
Encore un verre de liqueur 
Ce fut en avril à cinq heures 
Au petit jour que dans ton cur 
Un dragon plongea son couteau 
Est-ce ainsi que les hommes vivent 
Et leurs baisers au loin les suivent


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Mars 2006)

Nataq

Richard Desjardins   1990  "Tu m'aimes-tu"


Toi, tu es ce soleil aveuglant les étoiles ;
Quand tu parles au mourant sa douleur est si douce.
Pour trouver le racage et tuer l'animal,
Pour trouver le refuge tu es mieux que nous tous,
Nataq.

Je dis que je ne peux rêver la vie sans toi.
J'ai la mémoire des eaux où je me suis baignée.
Maintenant que tu vis, que je rêve à la fois,
Tout mon être voudrait que tu sois le dernier,
Nataq.

Mais je ne veux pas mourir sur ce rocher accore
A la vue des autres, abusée par les dieux.
Il n'y a pas de fleurs pour jeter sur mon corps,
Et qui donc frappera le tambour de l'adieu ?

Je te le redis, je te suivrai dans la fosse,
Mais je veux de la terre, ô Nataq, tu m'entends !
Si cela te convient, si la vie nous exauce,
Nous serons ensemble jusqu'à la fin des temps.

Mais je suis si inquiète, la lumlère retarde
Un peu plus chaque jour, ton silence m'opprime.
Ouvre les yeux et vois que les loups nous regardent,
Ils ont déjà choisi le moment, la victime.

Et voilà que s'échappe dans ce ciel obscurci
Le souffle du chaman étranglé de remords.
Vois ! il tremble de peur et ses doigts sont noircis,
Et pendant que je t'aime, il appelle la mort.

Si la mort se hasarde où s'achève le monde
Sois certain qu'elle ne viendra pas que pour lui ;
Cachons bien nos blessures, elle s'en vient pour le nombre.

Ô Nataq bien-aîmé, moi, mon cur a conclu,
Moi, je meurs de mourir dans ce funeste camp.
Oui, nous sommes perdus comme nul ne le fut,
Oui, nous sommes perdus mains encore vivants.

Ouvre les yeux et vois cette nuée d'oiseaux
A l'assaut de la mer inconnue, où vont-ils ?
Moi je dis que là-bas il y a des roseaux ;
Allons voir, allons voir ; je devine des îles

Où le jour se lève, me nourrit et se couche,
Sur des plumes divines et des cavernes sûres.
Il y aura de l'eau chaude comme ta bouche
Pour accoucher la fille et fermer sa blessure.

A ton signe, à ta voix, recueillis sous tes lances,
Des troupeaux de bisons réclamant sacrifices,
Et quand éclatera la lune d'abondance,
Des orages de fruits pour que vive ton fils.

Ton destin est le mien, nous ne mangerons plus ;
Nous irons frayer aux savanes intérieures,
Et tu t'enflammeras mon désir pur et nu ;
Que je hurle ta joie, que tu craches mon cur.

Et si par miracle nos prières parviennent
A calmer ces dieux fous que ta douleur fascine,
Je n'accepterai pas que l'un d'eux me ramène
Où j'ai pleuré du sable et mangé des racines.

Je ne retourne pas sur les lieux anciens,
Sous les lois de guerriers débouchant aux clairières,
La mémoire brûlée, le flambeau à la main ;
S'il me faut retourner, je retourne à la mer.

Je suis jeune, Nataq, comme un faon dans l'aurore,
Et la vie veut de moi et voudrait que tu viennes ;
Réveillons la horde, je l'entends qui l'implore ;
Attachons les épaves aux vessies des baleines.

Nous serons les premiers à goûter aux amandes ;
Traversons, traversons, amenons qui le evut.
Aime-moi ! >>Aide-moi ! Mon ventre veut fendre.
Je suis pleine, Nataq, il me faudra du feu.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

"On médite, on rédige dans l'urgence des rimes inedites
on hésite, on ecrit sur l'etat de nos péripéties
on évite les épines, les aiguilles, on dessine des piles de plan pour deetruire les MC"

TTC - 21eme's


----------



## mamyblue (21 Mars 2006)

*L'amitié *

L'amitié est un trésor, 
                  que l'on s'est difficilement gagné, 
                  et il faut mettre tous nos efforts 
                  le protéger, à ne pas l'user. 
                  L'amitié c'est aussi le don du coeur, 
                  sans attente aucune en retour, 
                  ce sont des sourires de chaleur, 
                  que l'autre nous rend à son tour. 
                  L'amitié, c'est prendre le temps d'écouter 
                  et ne pas chercher de réponse. 
                  C'est comprendre sans avoir pitié 
                  les larmes que l'on dénonce. 
                  L'amitié c'est bien plus que l'amour, 
                  c'est un sentiment que l'on ne peut jamais tricher. 
                  C'est une promesse de franchise pour toujours 
                  qui ne risque jamais de nous blesser...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> J'adore aussi...
> (La preuve : voir un peu plus haut... )
> 
> Tout aussi connu, tout aussi prenant :
> ...



 

Et mis en musique par Léo Ferré. :love: 
La version chantée par Philippe Léotard est très émouvante, poignante même.


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

L'Ennemi

Ma jeunesse ne fut qu'un ténébreux orage, 
Traversé çà et là par de brillants soleils ; 
Le tonnerre et la pluie ont fait un tel ravage, 
Qu'il reste en mon jardin bien peu de fruits vermeils.

Voilà que j'ai touché l'automne des idées, 
Et qu'il faut employer la pelle et les râteaux 
Pour rassembler à neuf les terres inondées, 
Où l'eau creuse des trous grands comme des tombeaux.

Et qui sait si les fleurs nouvelles que je rêve 
Trouveront dans ce sol lavé comme une grève 
Le mystique aliment qui ferait leur vigueur ?

Ô douleur ! ô douleur ! Le temps mange la vie, 
Et l'obscur Ennemi qui nous ronge le c&#339;ur 
Du sang que nous perdons croît et se fortifie ! 

Baudelaire


..c'est celui qui me touche particulièrement


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2006)

Lila ... ronge le coeur...


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Lila ... ronge le coeur...



oui c'est mieux :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

Déjà posté quelquepart :


Aux amoureux les coeurs
Aux abeilles les fleurs
Et pour que rien ne se perde
Aux adjudants la merde.



moi j'aime bien.​


----------



## Burzum (21 Mars 2006)

Le châtiment de Tartufe

Tisonnant, tisonnant son coeur amoureux sous
Sa chaste robe noire, heureux, la main gantée,
Un jour qu'il s'en allait, effroyablement doux,
Jaune, bavant la foi de sa bouche édentée,

Un jour qu'il s'en allait, " Oremus ", - un Méchant
Le prit rudement par son oreille benoîte
Et lui jeta des mots affreux, en arrachant
Sa chaste robe noire autour de sa peau moite !

Châtiment !... Ses habits étaient déboutonnés,
Et le long chapelet des péchés pardonnés
S'égrenant dans son coeur, Saint Tartufe était pâle !...

Donc, il se confessait, priait, avec un râle !
L'homme se contenta d'emporter ses rabats...
- Peuh ! Tartufe était nu du haut jusques en bas !


----------



## mamyblue (22 Mars 2006)

*Le silence des mots 
*
Le silence des mots
                  Si seulement il existait des mots
                  qui sauraient te raconter,
                  je trouverais les plus beaux
                  ceux qui ne peuvent rien briser.
                  Je les placerais devant toi
                  sur une tendre mélodie
                  et ils t'exprimeraient ce que moi
                  je n'ai encore jamais dit.
                  De ta tendresse et de ta douceur
                  ils sont le lien qui nous unit
                  car j'y ai trouvé dans ton coeur
                  un amour infini.
                  Ce matin je pense à toi
                  et les mots dansent devant mes yeux,
                  j'aimerais être dans tes bras
                  plus un seul mot rien que nous deux.
                  Dans le silence de chaque mot
                  il y a tant de parole et d'amour
                  que tout ce que mon coeur trouve beau,
                  grandit à chaque jour.


----------



## Galatée (22 Mars 2006)

Quand les chevaux du Temps sarrêtent à ma porte
Jhésite un peu toujours à les regarder boire
Puisque cest de mon sang quils étanchent leur soif.
Ils tournent vers ma face un il reconnaissant
Pendant que leurs longs traits memplissent de faiblesse
Et me laissent si las, si seul et décevant
Quune nuit passagère envahit mes paupières
Et quil me faut soudain refaire en moi des forces
Pour quun jour où viendrait lattelage assoiffé
Je puisse encore vivre et les désaltérer.


Jules Supervielle, "Les Chevaux du Temps".


----------



## Philippe (22 Mars 2006)

LA CIGARETTE

Oui, ce monde est bien plat ; quant à l'autre, sornettes.
Moi, je vais résigné, sans espoir, à mon sort,
Et pour tuer le temps, en attendant la mort,
Je fume au nez des dieux de fines cigarettes.

Allez, vivants, luttez, pauvres futurs squelettes.
Moi, le méandre bleu qui vers le ciel se tord
Me plonge en une extase infinie et m'endort
Comme aux parfums mourants de mille cassolettes.

Et j'entre au paradis, fleuri de rêves clairs
Où l'on voit se mêler en valses fantastiques
Des éléphants en rut à des choeurs de moustiques.

Et puis, quand je m'éveille en songeant à mes vers,
Je contemple, le coeur plein d'une douce joie,
Mon cher pouce rôti comme une cuisse d'oie.


----------



## Galatée (22 Mars 2006)

Désolée, erreur :rose:


----------



## Saltabadil (22 Mars 2006)

Puisqu'ici-bas toute âme
Donne à quelqu'un
Sa musique, sa flamme
Ou son parfum ;

Puisqu'ici toute chose
Donne toujours
Son épine ou sa rose
À ses amours ;

Puisqu'avril donne aux chênes
Un bruit charmant ;
Que la nuit donne aux peines
L'oubli dormant ;

Puisque l'air à la branche
Donne l'oiseau ;
Que l'aube à la pervenche
Donne un peu d'eau ;

Puisque, lorsqu'elle arrive
S'y reposer,
L'onde amère à la rive
Donne un baiser ;

Je te donne à cette heure,
Penché sur toi,
La chose la meilleure
Que j'aie en moi !

Reçois donc ma pensée,
Triste d'ailleurs,
Qui, comme une rosée,
T'arrive en pleurs !

Reçois, mon bien céleste,
Ô ma beauté,
Mon coeur, dont rien ne reste,
L'amour ôté !

Victor Hugo.


----------



## mamyblue (24 Mars 2006)

*Ton coeur *

Donne-moi ton coeur
                  Et ne crains rien
                  Il sera comme une fleur
                  Entre mes mains
                  Surtout n'ait pas peur
                  J'en prendrais soins
                  Je veux son bonheur
                  Plus que le mien
                  S'il ressent la douleur
                  Ou le chagrin
                  Je l'entourerais de douceur
                  Jusqu'au matin
                  Qu il retrouve la chaleur
                  D'un doux câlin
                  Car dans tes yeux rêveurs
                  J'ai vu les miens


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Désolée, erreur :rose:




Parfois, en certains jours de lumière parfaite et exacte,
où les choses ont toute la réalité dont elles portent le pouvoir,
je me demande à moi-même tout doucement
pourquoi j'ai moi aussi la faiblesse d'attribuer
aux choses de la beauté.

De la beauté, une fleur par hasard en aurait-elle ?
Un fruit, aurait-il par hasard de la beauté ?
Non, ils ont couleur et forme
et existence tout simplement.
La beauté est le nom de quelque chose qui n'existe pas
et que je donne aux choses en échange du plaisir qu'elles me donnent.
Cela ne signifie rien.
Pourquoi dis-je donc des choses : elles sont belles ?

Oui, même moi, qui ne vis que de vivre,
invisibles, viennent me rejoindre les mensonges des hommes
devant les choses,
devant les choses qui se contentent d'exister?

Qu'il est difficile de n'être que soi et de ne voir que le visible.

Alberto Caeiro (aka Fernand au masque), _in_ Le Gardeur de troupeaux

ps : je me suis permis de rebondir sur ton post Galatée, pardonne-moi


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

sinon et toujours

Um mover de olhos, brando e piedoso, 
Sem ver de quê; um riso brando e honesto, 
Quase forçado; um doce e humilde gesto, 
De qualquer alegria duvidoso.

Um despejo quieto e vergonhoso, 
Um repouso gravíssimo e modesto, 
Uma pura bondade, manifesto 
Indício da alma, limpo e gracioso;

Um encolhido ousar; uma brandura, 
Um medo sem ter culpa, um ar sereno, 
Um longo e obediente sofrimento:

Esta foi a celeste fermosura 
Da minha Circe, e o mágico veneno 
Que pôde transformar meu pensamento.​
Luis de Camões


----------



## Galatée (13 Avril 2006)

*"Il n'y a pas d'amour heureux", d'Aragon* _magnifiquement chanté par Brassens  _



Rien n'est jamais acquis à l'homme
Ni sa force, ni sa faiblesse, ni son cur
Et quand il croit ouvrir ses bras
Son ombre est celle d'une croix
Et quand il croit serrer son bonheur
Il le broie
Sa vie est un étrange et douloureux divorce

Il n'y a pas d'amour heureux

Sa vie, elle ressemble à ces soldats sans armes
Qu'on avait habillés pour un autre destin
A quoi peut leur servir de se lever matin
Eux qu'on retrouve au soir désarmés incertains
Dites ces mots ma vie et retenez vos larmes

Il n'y a pas d'amour heureux

Mon bel amour, mon cher amour, ma déchirure
Je te porte dans moi comme un oiseau blessé
Et ceux-là sans savoir nous regardent passer
Répétant après moi les mots que j'ai tressés
Et qui pour tes grands yeux tout aussitôt moururent

Il n'y a pas d'amour heureux

Le temps d'apprendre à vivre
Il est déjà trop tard
Que pleurent dans la nuit nos curs à l'unisson
Ce qu'il faut de malheur pour la moindre chanson

Ce qu'il faut de regrets pour payer un frisson
Ce qu'il faut de sanglots pour un air de guitare

Il n'y a pas d'amour heureux

Il n'y a pas d'amour qui ne soit à douleur
Il n'y a pas d'amour dont on ne soit meurtri
Il n'y a pas d'amour dont on ne soit flétri
Et pas plus que de toi l'amour de la patrie
Il n'y a pas d'amour qui ne vive de pleurs

Il n'y a pas d'amour heureux
Mais c'est notre amour à tous deux


----------



## Philippe (13 Avril 2006)

_Antonin Artaud_



​

DEUXIÈME LETTRE DE MÉNAGE

J'ai besoin, à côté de moi, d'une femme simple et équilibrée, et dont l'âme inquiète et trouble ne fournirait pas sans cesse un aliment à mon désespoir. Ces derniers temps, je ne te voyais plus sans un sentiment de peur et de malaise. Je sais très bien que c'est ton amour qui te fabrique tes inquiétudes sur mon compte, mais c'est ton âme malade et anormale comme la mienne qui exaspère ces inquiétudes et te ruine le sang. Je ne veux plus vivre auprès de toi dans la crainte. J'ajouterai à cela que j'ai besoin d'une femme qui soit uniquement à moi et que je puisse trouver chez moi à toute heure. Je suis désespéré de solitude. Je ne peux plus rentrer le soir, dans une chambre, seul, et sans aucune des facilités de la vie à portée de ma main. Il me faut un intérieur, et il me le faut tout de suite, et une femme qui s'occupe sans cesse de moi qui suis incapable de m'occuper de rien, qui s'occupe de moi pour les plus petites choses. Une artiste comme toi a sa vie, et ne peut pas faire cela. Tout ce que je te dis est d'un égoïsme féroce, mais c'est ainsi. Il ne m'est même pas nécessaire que cette femme soit très jolie, je ne veux pas non plus qu'elle soit d'une intelligence excessive, ni surtout qu'elle réfléchisse trop. Il me suffit qu'elle soit attachée à moi. Je pense que tu sauras apprécier la grande franchise avec laquelle je te parle et que tu me donneras la preuve d'intelligence suivante : c'est de bien pénétrer que tout ce que je te dis n'a rien à voir avec la puissante tendresse, l'indéracinable sentiment d'amour que j'ai et que j'aurai inaliénablement pour toi, mais ce sentiment n'a rien à voir lui-même avec le courant ordinaire de la vie. Et elle est à vivre, la vie. Il y a trop de choses qui m'unissent à toi pour que je te demande de rompre, je te demande seulement de changer nos rapports, de nous faire chacun une vie différente, mais qui ne nous désunira pas. 

_L'ombilic des Limbes_ (Poésie-Gallimard)


----------



## krystof (14 Avril 2006)

Je suis allé au marché aux oiseaux
	Et j'ai acheté des oiseaux
		Pour toi
			Mon amour
Je suis allé au marché aux fleurs
	Et j'ai acheté des fleurs
		Pour toi
			Mon amour
Je suis allé au marché à la ferraille
	Et j'ai acheté des chaînes
	De lourdes chaînes
		Pour toi
			Mon amour
Et je suis allé au marché aux esclaves
	Et je t'ai cherchée
		Mais je ne t'ai pas trouvée
			Mon amour


Jacques Prévert


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Avril 2006)

Se voir le plus possible et s'aimer seulement,
Sans ruse et sans détours,sans honte ni mensonge, 
Sans qu'un désir nous trompe, ou qu'un remords nous ronge, 
Vivre à deux et donner son coeur à tout moment;

Respecter sa pensée aussi loin qu'on y plonge, 
Faire de son amour un jour au lieu d'un songe, 
Et dans cette clarté respirer librement 
- Ainsi respirait Laure et chantait son amant.

Vous dont chaque pas touche à la grâce suprême, 
C'est vous, la tête en fleurs, qu'on croirait sans souci,
 C'est vous qui me disiez qu'il faut aimer ainsi.

Et c'est moi, vieil enfant du doute et du blasphème, 
Qui vous écoute, et pense, et vous réponds ceci: 
Oui, l'on vit autrement, mais c'est ainsi qu'on aime.

alfred de musset:love:


----------



## Burzum (16 Avril 2006)

Si je meurs demain, pleurerais-tu ?
Si je meurs demain, rigolerais-tu ?
Si je meurs demain, sourirais-tu ?
Si je meurs demain, souffrirais-tu ?
Si je meurs demain, hurlerais-tu ?
Si je meurs demain, tremblerais-tu ?
Si je meurs demain, déprimerais-tu ?
Si je meurs demain, m'oublierais-tu ?


----------



## mamyblue (17 Avril 2006)

Les pleurs personnels

Du haut de cette tour, 
Je pleure nos amours.

Faiblesse des sentiments,
Déchirure du temps,

Bâtir sans comprendre,

S'adonner sans s'émouvoir,
Et se laisser choir,
Par le feu d'une belle histoire,

Qui ne me laisse que des cendres,

Eparpillées dans ma mémoire,
Complétant le savoir

D'une triste réalité, 
Celle d'être délaissé...



De F. D'Hondt


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

Enfant de la Ville

Javoue que cest bon de se barrer à la mer ou à la campagne
Quand tu ressens ce besoin, quand ton envie de verdure taccompagne
Nouvelles couleurs, nouvelles odeurs, ça rend les sens euphoriques
Respirer un air meilleur ça change de mon bout de périphérique
Est-ce que tas déjà bien écouté le bruit du vent dans la forêt
Est-ce que tas déjà marché pieds nus dans lherbe haute, je voudrais
Surtout pas représenter lécolo relou à 4 centimes
Mais la nature nourrit lhomme et rien que pour ça faut quon lestime
Donc la nature je la respecte, cest peut-être pour ça que jécris en vers
Mais cest tout sauf mon ambiance, jappartiens à un autre univers
Si la campagne est côté face, je suis un produit du côté pile
Là où les apparts sempilent, je suis enfant de la ville
Je sens le cur de la ville qui cogne dans ma poitrine
Jentends les sirènes qui résonnent mais est-ce vraiment un crime
Daimer le murmure de la rue et lodeur de lessence
Jai besoin de cette atmosphère pour développer mes sens 

Je suis un enfant de la ville, je suis un enfant du bruit
Jaime la foule quand ça grouille, jaime les rires et les cris
Jécris mon envie de croiser du mouvement et des visages
Je veux que ça claque et que ça sonne, je ne veux pas que des vies sages 

Je trempe ma plume dans lasphalte, il est peut-être pas trop tard
Pour voir un brin de poésie même sur nos bouts de trottoirs
Le bitume est un shaker où tous les passants se mélangent
Je ressens ça à chaque heure et jusquau bout de mes phalanges
Je dis pas que le béton cest beau, je dis que le béton cest brut
Ca sent le vrai, lauthentique, peut-être que cest ça le truc
Quand on le regarde dans les yeux, on voit bien que sy reflètent nos vies
Et on comprend que slam et hip-hop ne pouvaient naître quici
Difficile de traduire ce caractère durgence
Qui se dégage et quon vit comme une accoutumance
Besoin de cette agitation qui nous est bien familière
Je toffre une invitation pour cette grande fourmilière
Jsuis allé à New York, je me suis senti dans mon bain
Ce carrefour des cultures est un dictionnaire urbain
Jai lamour de ce désordre et je ris quand les gens se ruent
Comme à langle de Broadway et de la 42ème rue

Je suis un enfant de la ville, je suis un enfant du bruit
Jaime la foule quand ça grouille, jaime les rires et les cris
Jécris mon envie de croiser du mouvement et des visages
Je veux que ça claque et que ça sonne, je ne veux pas que des vies sages

Je me sens chez moi à Saint-Denis, quand ya plein de monde sur les quais
Je me sens chez moi à Belleville ou dans le métro New-yorkais
Pourtant jai bien conscience quil faut être sacrément taré
Pour aimer dormir coincé dans 35 mètres carrés
Mais jai des explications, ya tout mon passé dans ce bordel
Et face à cette folie, jembarque mon futur à bord delle
A bord de cette pagaille qui mégaye depuis toujours
Cest beau une ville la nuit, cest chaud une ville le jour
Moi dans toute cette cohue je promène ma nonchalance
Je me ballade au ralenti et je souris à la chance 
Dêtre ce que je suis, dêtre serein, déviter les coups de surin
Dêtre sur un ou deux bons coups pour que demain sente pas le purin
Je suis un enfant de la ville donc un fruit de mon époque
Je vois des styles qui défilent, enfants du melting-pot
Je suis un enfant tranquille avec les poches pleines despoir
Je suis un enfant de la ville, ce nest que le début de lhistoire

(© Grand Corps Malade, 2005)





Je dors sur mes 2 oreilles

Jai constaté que la douleur était une bonne source dinspiration
Et que les zones dombre du passé montrent au stylo la direction
La colère et la galère sont des sentiments productifs
Qui donnent des thèmes puissants, quoi quun peu trop répétitifs
A croire quil est plus facile de livrer nos peines et nos cris
Et quen un battement de cils un texte triste est écrit
On se laisse aller sur le papier et on emploie trop de métaphores
Pourtant je tai déjà dit que tout ce qui ne nous tue pas nous rend plus forts
Cest pour ça quaujourdhui jai décidé de changer de thème
Dembrasser le premier ******* venu pour lui dire je taime
Des lyrics pleins de vie avec des rimes pleines denvie
Je vois, je veux, je vis, je vais, je viens, je suis ravi
Cest peut-être une texte trop candide mais il est plein de sincérité
Je lai écrit avec une copine, elle sappelle Sérénité
Toi tu dis que la vie est dure et au fond de moi je pense pareil
Mais je garde les idées pures et je dors sur mes 2 oreilles
Evidemment on marche sur un fil, chaque destin est bancal
Et lexistence est fragile comme une vertèbre cervicale
On ta pas vraiment menti, cest vrai que parfois tu vas saigner
Mais dans chaque ****** de vie, ya tellement de choses à gagner
Jaime entendre, raconter, jaime montrer et jaime voir
Jaime apprendre, partager, tant quy a de léchange ya de lespoir
Jaime les gens, jaime le vent, cest comme ça je joue pas un rôle
Jai envie, jai chaud, jai soif, jai hâte, jai faim et jai la gaule
Jespère que tu me suis, dans ce que je dis ya rien de tendancieux
Quand je ferme les yeux, cest pour mieux ouvrir les cieux
Cest pas une religion, cest juste un état desprit
Ya tellement de choses à faire et ça maintenant je lai compris
Chaque petit moment banal, je suis capable den profiter
Dans la vie jai tellement de kifs que je pourrai pas tous les citer
Moi en été je me sens vivre, mais en hiver cest pareil
Jai tout le temps lil du tigre, et je dors sur mes 2 oreilles

 Cest pas moi le plus chanceux mais je me sens pas le plus à plaindre
Et jai compris les règles du jeu, ma vie cest moi qui vais la peindre
Alors je vais y mettre le feu en ajoutant plein de couleurs
Moi quand je regarde par la fenêtre je vois que le béton est en fleur
Jai envie dêtre au cur de la ville et envie dêtre au bord de la mer
De voir le delta du Nil et jai envie dembrasser ma mère
Jai envie dêtre avec les miens et jai envie de faire des rencontres
Jai les moyens de me sentir bien et ça maintenant je men rends compte
Je voulais pas écrire un texte « petite maison dans la prairie »
Mais jétais de bonne humeur et même mon stylo ma souri
Et puis je me suis demandé si javais le droit de pas être rebelle
Décrire un texte de slam pour affirmer que la vie est belle
Si tu me chambres je men bats les reins, parfois je me sens inattaquable
Parce que je suis vraiment serein et je suis pas prêt de péter un câble
La vie cest gratuit je vais me resservir et tu devrais faire pareil
Moi je me couche avec le sourire et je dors sur mes 2 oreilles

 La vie cest gratuit je vais me resservir et ce sera toujours pareil
Moi je me couche avec le sourire et je dors sur mes 2 oreilles

(© Grand Corps Malade, 2005)




Il a fait nuit toute la journée

Dîtes moi doù vient ce phénomène qui mène tout droit à limpasse
Quest-ce qui se passe, je vois plus les traces, je reconnais plus mon espace
Espacez-vous, écartez-vous, dîtes moi où est la lumière
Jai besoin daide encore une fois et ce sera pas la dernière
Je ne vois plus où je mets les pieds, ne me dîtes pas que cest normal
Tout ce que je respire est inquiet, je sais plus ce quest bien et ce quest mal
Cest la pénombre qui règne comme si le soleil était mort-né
Messieurs Dames aujourdhui, il a fait nuit toute la journée
Je nai pas senti de chaleur sépanouir au-dessus de nos têtes
Je nai vu aucune lueur venir frapper à nos fenêtres
Je ne sais pas si je dois attendre que la nuit se lève ou que le jour tombe
Mais depuis 24 heures, il fait nuit comme dans une tombe
Je vois plus les oiseaux senvoler, tous ces petits trucs qui mémerveillent
Je sens plus les nuages senrouler, le soleil a perdu son réveil
Si ça se trouve cest grave la terre sest peut-être arrêtée de tourner
Messieurs Dames aujourdhui, il a fait nuit toute la journée
Pourtant les gens autour de moi nont pas lair dêtre étonnés
Comment ça se fait, réagissez mais arrêtez de déconner
Suis-je le seul à me rendre compte de la hauteur du danger
La lune nous nargue en plein midi ça na pas lair de vous déranger
Est-ce que ça se passe vraiment ou est-ce seulement dans mon cerveau
Tout ça me paraît bien réel mais je ne sais plus ce que ça vaut
Est-ce un voile devant mes yeux, est-ce quil fait nuit dans ma tête
Jai limpression que le monde est vieux et quy a que moi que ça inquiète
Est-ce le prix du quotidien et le poids de la lassitude
Il a fait nuit toute la journée mais ce nest plus une certitude
Peut-être que tout va bien et que linstant na rien de fatal
Et quil y a simplement un peu trop de poussière dans mon mental
Maintenant il faut que je me reprenne et que jarrête mes histoires
Jattends que le soleil se lève à nouveau dans mon espoir 
Mais je noublie pas quil est possible que ce soit lhiver toute lannée
Comme il se peut que ce jour là, il ait fait nuit toute la journée
Le poète est un grand mytho qui sinvente des thèmes
Pour faire rire, pour faire pleurer, pour quon lui dise je taime
Pour un bon mot il est prêt à tout, le poète est un malade
Ne le croyez pas surtout, il ne raconte que des salades
Moi je me prends pour un poète parce que je rappe sans instru
Il a fait nuit toute la journée, jespère que vous ne mavez pas cru
Ce nest quun thème de plus pour mentir impunément
Je pense donc je suis, jécris donc je mens
Ya plus de repères dans mes histoires et tout ce que je dis peut être factice
Dans mon prochain texte, je vous ferai croire que je courre plus vite que Carl Lewis
Mais attention, soyez prudents, car si jamais vous mapplaudissez
Cest que ça vous plaît quand je mens donc je vais sûrement recommencer

(© Grand Corps Malade, 2005)


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> ... poèmes en vers d'une syllabe ...


LE MARTYRE DE SAINT LABRE

Sonnet extrêmement rythmique

Labre,
Saint
Glabre,
Teint

Maint
Sabre,
S'cabre,
Geint !

Pince,
Fer
Clair !

Grince,
Chair
Mince !

_Le Parnassiculet contemporain..._ Paris, 1872


----------



## Philippe (18 Avril 2006)

De nombreux poètes, célèbres ou moins célèbres, s'y sont essayé.
Baudelaire l'a fait dans _Pauvre diable_, Rimbaud dans _Cocher ivre_ (ici).
Le comte Jules de Rességuier (179-1869) est l'auteur de ce parfait sonnet en vers monosyllabiques :

À UNE JEUNE MORTE

Fort
Belle,
Elle
Dort.

Sort
Frêle,
Quelle
Mort !

Rose
Close,
La

Brise
L'a
Prise.


----------



## mamyblue (19 Avril 2006)

Quelques choses de spécial... 

*"Belle vie" Poésie en musique de _Franck_ 
	


*


----------



## aricosec (20 Avril 2006)

-
mot a mot c'est bien aussi !
-
belle 
cascade
mortelle 
glissade
_


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2006)

hors-sujet : 

merdre, le fauteuil du vieux roule encore !!! Gribouille, reviens !! l'Rico couine encore dans les couloirs !!


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> mot a mot c'est bien aussi !
> -
> belle
> ...


mot
à
mot
c'
est
bien
aussi
et
coetera


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Sur mon cou sans armure et sans haine, mon cou 
Que ma main plus lègère et grave qu'une veuve 
Effleure sous mon col, sans que ton cur s'émeuve, 
Laisse tes dents poser leur sourire de loup. 

  Ô viens mon beau soleil, ô viens ma nuit d'Espagne 
Arrive dans mes yeux qui seront morts demain. 
Arrive, ouvre ma porte, apporte-moi ta main 
Mène-moi loin d'ici battre notre campagne. 

  Le ciel peut s'éveiller, les étoiles fleurir, 
Ni les fleurs soupirer, et des près l'herbe noire 
Accueillir la rosée où le matin va boire, 
Le clocher peut sonner : moi seul je vais mourir. 

  Ô viens mon ciel de rose, ô ma corbeille blonde ! 
Visite dans sa nuit ton condamné à mort. 
Arrache-toi la chair, tue, escalade, mords, 
Mais viens ! Pose ta joue contre ma tête ronde. 

  Nous n'avions pas fini de nous parler d'amour. 
Nous n'avions pas fini de fumer nos gitanes. 
On peut se demander pourquoi les Cours condamnent 
Un assassin si beau qu'il fait pâlir le jour. 

  Amour viens sur ma bouche ! Amour ouvre tes portes ! 
Traverse les couloirs, descends, marche léger, 
Vole dans l'escalier plus souple qu'un berger, 
Plus soutenu par l'air qu'un vol de feuilles mortes. 

  Ô traverse les murs, s'il le faut marche au bord 
Des toits, des océans, couvre-toi de lumière, 
Use de la menace, use de la prière, 
Mais viens, ô ma frégate, une heure avant ma mort." 

Jean Genet - Le Condamné à mort


----------



## aricosec (21 Avril 2006)

_reponse a un hors suget qu'est vert et qui pue_:afraid: 
-
c'est ben vrai GRIBOUILLE,je suis encore là


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Avril 2006)

Honte à qui peut chanter 
Georges Brassens 

Honte à cet effronté qui peut chanter pendant
Que Rome brûle, elle brûle tout l'temps...
Honte à qui malgré tout fredonne des chansons
A Gavroche, à Mimi Pinson...

En mil neuf cent trente-sept que faisiez-vous mon cher ?
J'avais la fleur de l'âge et la tête légère,
Et l'Espagne flambait dans un grand feu grégeois.
Je chantais, et j'étais pas le seul : Y a de la joie.

Et dans l'année quarante mon cher que faisiez-vous ?
Les Teutons forçaient la frontière, et comme un fou,
Et comm' tout un chacun, vers le sud, je fonçais,
En chantant : Tout ça, ça fait d'excellents Français.

Honte à cet effronté qui peut chanter pendant
Que Rome brûle, elle brûle tout l'temps...
Honte à qui malgré tout fredonne des chansons
A Gavroche, à Mimi Pinson...

A l'heure de Pétain, à l'heure de Laval,
Que faisiez-vous mon cher en plein dans la rafale ?
Je chantais, et les autres ne s'en privaient pas :
Bel ami, Seul ce soir, J'ai pleuré sur tes pas .

Mon cher, un peu plus tard, que faisait votre glotte
Quand en Asie ça tombait comme à Gravelotte ?
Je chantais, il me semble, ainsi que tout un tas
De gens : Le déserteur, Les croix, Quand un soldat.

Honte à cet effronté qui peut chanter pendant
Que Rome brûle, elle brûle tout l'temps...
Honte à qui malgré tout fredonne des chansons
A Gavroche, à Mimi Pinson...

Que faisiez-vous mon cher au temps de l'Algérie,
Quand Brel était vivant qu'il habitait Paris ?
Je chantais, quoique désolé par ces combats :
La valse à mille temps et Ne me quitte pas.

Le feu de la ville éternelle est éternel.
Si Dieu veut l'incendie, il veut les ritournelles.
A qui fera-t-on croir' que le bon populo,
Quand il chante quand méme, est un parfait salaud ?

Honte à cet effronté qui peut chanter pendant
Que Rome brûle, elle brûle tout l'temps...
Honte à qui malgré tout fredonne des chansons
A Gavroche, à Mimi Pinson...

---

 En ces temps de guerre. Quoiqu'elle brûle tout le temps, dit-il...  Reste le joli poème léger


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2006)

Une épître de *Clément Marot*: _À son ami Lyon (1526) _écrite en prison où il avait été enfermé pour avoir mangé du «lard en Carême» et dénoncé._Je ne t'écris de l'amour vaine et folle :
Tu vois assez s'elle sert ou affolle ;
Je ne t'écris ni d'armes, ni de guerre :
Tu vois qui peut bien ou mal y acquerre ;
Je ne t'écris de fortune puissante :
Tu vois assez s'elle est ferme ou glissante ;
Je ne t'écris d'abus trop abusant :
Tu en sais prou et si n'en vas usant ;
Je ne t'écris de Dieu ni sa puissance :
C'est à lui seul t'en donner connaissance ;
Je ne t'écris des dames de Paris :
Tu en sais plus que leurs propres maris ;
Je ne t'écris qui est rude ou affable,_
_Mais je te veux dire une belle fable,_
_C'est à savoir du lion et du rat._

_Cettui lion, plus fort qu'un vieux verrat,_
_Vit une fois que le rat ne savait_
_Sortir d'un lieu, pour autant qu'il avait_
_Mangé le lard et la chair toute crue ;_
_Mais ce lion (qui jamais ne fut grue)_
_Trouva moyen et manière et matière,_
_D'ongles et dents, de rompre la ratière,_
_Dont maître rat échappe vitement,_
_Puis met à terre un genou gentement,_
_Et en ôtant son bonnet de la tête,_
_A mercié mille fois la grand'bête,_
_Jurant le Dieu des souris et des rats_
_Qu'il lui rendrait. Maintenant tu verras_
_Le bon du compte. Il advint d'aventure_
_Que le lion, pour chercher sa pâture,_
_Saillit dehors sa caverne et son siège,_
_Dont (par malheur) se trouva pris au piège,_
_Et fut lié contre un ferme poteau._

_Adonc le rat, sans serpe ni couteau,_
_Y arriva joyeux et esbaudi,_
_Et du lion (pour vrai) ne s'est gaudi,_
_Mais dépita chats, chattes, et chatons_
_Et prisa fort rats, rates et ratons,_
_Dont il avait trouvé temps favorable_
_Pour secourir le lion secourable,_
_Auquel a dit : " Tais-toi, lion lié,_
_Par moi seras maintenant délié :_
_Tu le vaux bien, car le coeur joli as ;_
_Bien y parut quand tu me délias._
_Secouru m'as fort lionneusement ;_
_Or secouru seras rateusement. "_

_Lors le lion ses deux grands yeux vertit,_
_Et vers le rat les tourna un petit_
_En lui disant : " Ô pauvre verminière_
_Tu n'as sur toi instrument ni manière,_
_Tu n'as couteau, serpe ni serpillon,_
_Qui sût couper corde ni cordillon,_
_Pour me jeter de cette étroite voie._
_Va te cacher, que le chat ne te voie._
_- Sire lion, dit le fils de souris,_
_De ton propos, certes, je me souris :_
_J'ai des couteaux assez, ne te soucie,_
_De bel os blanc, plus tranchants qu'une scie ;_
_Leur gaine, c'est ma gencive et ma bouche ;_
_Bien couperont la corde qui te touche._
_De si très près, car j'y mettrai bon ordre. "_

_Lors sire rat va commencer à mordre_
_Ce gros lien : vrai est qu'il y songea_
_Assez longtemps ; mais il le vous rongea_
_Souvent, et tant, qu'à la parfin tout rompt,_
_Et le lion de s'en aller fut prompt,_
_Disant en soi : " Nul plaisir, en effet,_
_Ne se perd point quelque part où soit fait. "_
_Voilà le conte en termes rimassés_
_Il est bien long, mais il est vieil assez,_
_Témoin Ésope, et plus d'un million._

_Or viens me voir pour faire le lion,_
_Et je mettrai peine, sens et étude_
_D'être le rat, exempt d'ingratitude,_
_J'entends, si Dieu te donne autant d'affaire_
_Qu'au grand lion, ce qu'il ne veuille faire._​


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

Réponse à Pépé Drancy : tant mieux mais va graisser les axes de ton fauteuil roulant.

_"Pensionnaires

L'une avait quinze ans, l'autre en avait seize ; 
Toutes deux dormaient dans la même chambre
C'était par un soir très lourd de septembre
Frêles, des yeux bleus, des rougeurs de fraise.

Chacune a quitté, pour se mettre à l'aise,
La fine chemise au frais parfum d'ambre,
La plus jeune étend les bras, et se cambre,
Et sa soeur, les mains sur ses seins, la baise,

Puis tombe à genoux, puis devient farouche
Et tumultueuse et folle, et sa bouche
Plonge sous l'or blond, dans les ombres grises ;

Et l'enfant, pendant ce temps-là, recense
Sur ses doigts mignons des valses promises.
Et, rose, sourit avec innocence. "_

ce Cher Paul Verlaine, _Parallèlement_


----------



## jahrom (28 Avril 2006)

Oh, soleil du midi
Toi qui fait rougir
mes citrouilles,
Donnes moi un peu d'eau,
pour me laver
les *******s...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

Les Fleurs du Maïs ?


----------



## Philippe (30 Avril 2006)

La religieuse

Tous les curs se rallient à sa blanche cornette,
Si le chrétien succombe à son charme insidieux,
Le païen le plus sûr, l'athé' le plus honnête
Se laisseraient aller parfois à croire en Dieu.
Et les enfants de chur font tinter leur sonnette...

Il paraît que, dessous sa cornette fatale
Qu'elle arbore à la messe avec tant de rigueur,
Cette petite sur cache, c'est un scandale !
Une queu' de cheval et des accroche-curs.
Et les enfants de chur s'agitent dans les stalles...

Il paraît que, dessous son gros habit de bure,
Elle porte coquettement des bas de soi',
Festons, frivolités, fanfreluches, guipures,
Enfin tout ce qu'il faut pour que le diable y soit.
Et les enfants de chur ont des pensées impures...

Il paraît que le soir, en voici bien d'une autre !
À l'heure où ses consurs sont sagement couché's
Ou débitent pieusement des patenôtres,
Elle se déshabille devant sa psyché.
Et les enfants de chur ont la fièvre, les pauvres...

Il paraît qu'à loisir elle se mire nue,
De face, de profil, et même, hélas ! de dos,
Après avoir, sans gêne, accroché sa tenue
Aux branches de la croix comme au portemanteau.
Chez les enfants de chur le malin s'insinue...

Il paraît que, levant au ciel un il complice,
Ell' dit : "Bravo, Seigneur, c'est du joli travail !"
Puis qu'elle ajoute avec encor plus de malice :
"La cambrure des reins, ça, c'est une trouvaille !"
Et les enfants de chur souffrent un vrai supplice...

Il paraît qu'à minuit, bonne mère, c'est pire :
On entend se mêler, dans d'étranges accords,
La voix énamouré' des anges qui soupirent
Et celle de la sur criant "Encor ! Encor !"
Et les enfants de chur, les malheureux, transpirent...

Et monsieur le curé, que ces bruits turlupinent,
Se dit avec raison que le brave Jésus
Avec sa tête, hélas ! déjà chargé' d'épines,
N'a certes pas besoin d'autre chose dessus.
Et les enfants de chur, branlant du chef, opinent...

Tout ça, c'est des faux bruits, des ragots, des sornettes,
De basses calomni's par Satan répandu's.
Pas plus d'accroche-curs sous la blanche cornette
Que de queu' de cheval, mais un crâne tondu.
Et les enfants de chur en font, une binette...

Pas de troubles penchants dans ce cur rigoriste,
Sous cet austère habit pas de rubans suspects.
On ne verra jamais la corne au front du Christ,
Le veinard sur sa croix peut s'endormir en paix,
Et les enfants de chur se masturber, tout tristes...


_(Chanson de Georges Brassens)_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

_Ma vie, ma vie, ma très ancienne
Mon premier voeu mal refermé
Mon premier amour infirmé
Il a fallu que tu reviennes.

Il a fallu que je connaisse
Ce que la vie a de meilleur,
Quand deux corps jouent de leur bonheur
Et sans fin s'unissent et renaissent.

Entré en dépendance entière,
Je sais le tremblement de l'être
L'hésitation à disparaître,
Le soleil qui frappe en lisière

Et l'amour, où tout est facile,
Où tout est donné dans l'instant ;
Il existe au milieu du temps
La possibilité d'une île._

C'est peut-être pas le poème du siècle. Mais çà modifie son image (médiatique) d'un être cynique et froid. Vous aurez reconnu le titre de son dernier livre dans le vers final.


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Mai 2006)

En effet, étonnant, venant de lui. C'est assez touchant.

---

Je crois avoir le mal du pays. Besoin du direct, de force du mot, de paroles pour parler, sans trop se poser de questions. Même si c'est pur mensonge, restera le joli mot et le regard chaleureux. 

---

LES GENS DE MON PAYS
paroles et musique: Gilles Vigneault

Les gens de mon pays
Ce sont gens de paroles
Et gens de causerie
Qui parlent pour s'entendre
Et parlent pour parler
Il faut les écouter
C'est parfois vérité
Et c'est parfois mensonge
Mais la plupart du temps
C'est le bonheur qui dit
Comme il faudrait de temps
Pour saisir le bonheur
À travers la misère
Emmaillée au plaisir
Tant d'en rêver tout haut
Que d'en parler à l'aise

Parlant de mon pays
Je vous entends parler
Et j'en ai danse aux pieds
Et musique aux oreilles
Et du loin au plus loin
De ce neigeux désert
Où vous vous entêtez
À jeter des villages
Je vous répéterai
Vos parlers et vos dires
Vos propos et parlures
Jusqu'à perdre mon nom
Ô voix tant écoutées
Pour qu'il ne reste plus
De moi-même qu'un peu
De votre écho sonore

Je vous entends jaser
Sur les perrons des portes
Et de chaque côté
Des cléons des clôtures
Je vous entends chanter
Dans ma demi-saison
Votre trop court été
Et mon hiver si longue
Je vous entends rêver
Dans les soirs de doux temps
Il est question de vents
De vente et de gréments
De labours à finir
D'espoirs et de récolte
D'amour et du voisin
Qui veut marier sa fille

Voix noires et voix durcies
D'écorce et de cordage
Voix des pays plain-chant
Et voix des amoureux
Douces voix attendries
Des amours de village
Voix des beaux airs anciens
Dont on s'ennuie en ville
Piailleries d'écoles
Et palabres et sparages
Magasin général
Et restaurant du coin
Les ponts les quais les gares
Tous vos cris maritimes
Atteignent ma fenêtre
Et m'arrachent l'oreille

Est-ce vous que j'appelle
Ou vous qui m'appelez
Langage de mon père
Et patois dix-septième
Vous me faites voyage
Mal et mélancolie
Vous me faites plaisir
Et sagesse et folie
Il n'est coin de la terre
Où je ne vous entende
Il n'est coin de ma vie
À l'abri de vos bruits
Il n'est chanson de moi
Qui ne soit toute faite
Avec vos mots vos pas
Avec votre musique

Je vous entends rêver
Douce comme rivière
Je vous entends claquer
Comme voile du large
Je vous entends gronder
Comme chute en montagne
Je vous entends rouler
Comme baril de poudre
Je vous entends monter
Comme grain de quatre heures
Je vous entends cogner
Comme mer en falaise
Je vous entends passer
Comme glace en débâcle
Je vous entends demain
Parler de liberté


----------



## Saltabadil (5 Juin 2006)

Toujours ce bon vieux Victor (Totor, pour les intimes SIC), mais je crois qu'on n'a pas fait mieux depuis lui. Comme répondait Gide à la question "Quel est le plus grand poète français ?"
- "Victor Hugo, hélas."

Lisez un peu cette virtuosité de fou :

*Gal, amant de la reine, alla, tour magnanime,
Galamment de l'arène à la tour Magne à Nîme.*


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2006)

Puisqu'on cite plus haut l'album zutique de Rimbaud, source d'émoi de mon adolescence, autant citer l'un de mes préférés (sinon mon préféré) de ces textes :


			
				Arthur et Paul a dit:
			
		

> *L'Idole*
> 
> * Sonnet du Trou du Cul*
> 
> ...


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2006)

Et on enchaîne avec l'un de mes préférés de Baudelaire :


			
				Le Grand Charles a dit:
			
		

> *Une Charogne
> 
> * Rappelez-vous l'objet que nous vîmes, mon âme,
> Ce beau matin d'été si doux:
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

Ben dis donc...


----------



## Luc G (5 Juin 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> Toujours ce bon vieux Victor (Totor, pour les intimes SIC), mais je crois qu'on n'a pas fait mieux depuis lui. Comme répondait Gide à la question "Quel est le plus grand poète français ?"
> - "Victor Hugo, hélas."
> 
> Lisez un peu cette virtuosité de fou :
> ...



Euh, je crois qu'en fait, ça n'a pas été commis par Victor Hugo, même si on le lui attribue souvent 

Ceci dit, le Victor ne crachait pas sur les rimes un brin forcées. Par exemple dans la légende des siècles et plus précisément dans "Booz endormi", c'était dans le Lagarde et Michard 

_Tout reposait dans Ur et dans Jerimadeth;
Les astres émaillaient le ciel profond et sombre;
Le croissant fin et clair parmi ces fleurs de l'ombre
Brillait à l'occident, et Ruth se demandait,_

Ne cherchez pas dans la rubrique "archéologie" de wikipedia "jerimadeth", pensez simplement : "j'ai rime à dait" 

Et pour preuve que jeux de mots et génie ne sont pas forcément contradictoires (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'ils sont forcément liés ) il y a aussi les adresses-quatrains de Stéphane Mallarmé dont voici quelques exemples (les lettres sont, paraît-il, bien arrivées mais c'était à la fin du XIXème, pas au XXIème siècle )

_Rue, au 23, Ballu. J&#8217;exprime
Sitôt juin à Monsieur Degas
La satisfaction qu&#8217;il rime
Avec la fleur des syringas.

Apporte ce livre, quand naît
Sur le Bois l&#8217;Aurore amaranthe,
Chez Madame Eugène Manet
Rue au loin Villejust 40.

Monsieur Monet, que l&#8217;hiver ni
L&#8217;été, sa vision ne leurre,
Habite, en peignant, Giverny
Sis auprès de Vernon, dans l&#8217;Eure._

On est loin du "coup de dé" mais c'est bien le même qui a commis l'un et les autres.


----------



## mamyblue (5 Juin 2006)

*I miss you*​ 


 *Un grain de plus est mort au fond du sablier,
Emportant avec lui les teintes de son temps,
Frêles pantins de pierre égrenant par miliers
Les battements de coeur d'un simple écoulement.

Je repense à ces jours au soleil éffacé,
Blotti contre l'abîme d'immenses souvenirs,
Où je pouvais fleurir en ces jardins secrets
La douceur de l'aimer qui m'aurait fait mourir.

Les rayons de papier s'étirant tout au loin
Entravaient le sourire de ces grande peintures,
Travaillées en un coin de fines angelures,
Qui rendait les contours d'un crayonnement fin.

L'absence est mise en cage dans le rythme des vents,
Prisonnière du souffle invisible et sans mots,
Caressant la fraicheur des langoureux sanglots,
Sur ce papier blanchi, écrit avec mon sang.



*


----------



## Saltabadil (9 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Euh, je crois qu'en fait, ça n'a pas été commis par Victor Hugo, même si on le lui attribue souvent


 Quelle déception pour moi ! Mon idole, mon dieu s'effondre. Après vérification, ces vers ont été écrits par un obscur et quelconque "Monnier", mort lui-aussi en 1885 ceci dit.

Bon c'est toujours lui qui a écrit La Chasse du Burgrave, dont la virtuosité me laissera toujours sur l'arrière-train. Allez-y jeter un oeil. c'est fou. c'est du génie.


----------



## didisha (9 Juin 2006)

Résurrection​​A Stanislav Zednicek

Quaprès cette vie-là nous ayons un jour à nous réveiller
au timbre grave des trompettes et des clairons ?
Pardonne-moi, mon Dieu, mais je me console
de ce que le début de la résurrection de nous tous
sera annoncé tout simplement par le chant du coq

Pour encore un tout petit instant nous resterons au lit
La première à se lever
sera encore maman Nous lentendrons
allumer très doucement le feu,
sans faire de bruit, placer leau sur le poêle,
et très discrètement prendre dans le buffet le moulin à café.
Nous serons de nouveau chez nous.

Traduit par Zdenek Hrbata
Vladimir Holan


----------



## Melounette (9 Juin 2006)

Un homme dans une gare isolée
Une valise à ses côtés
Deux yeux fixes et froids
Montrent de la peur lorsqu'il se tourne pour se cacher

Sent la pluie comme un été anglais
Entend les notes d'une chanson lointaine
Sortant de derrière un poster
Espérant que la vie ne fût si longue.

_Visage_
_ _
_Bin quoi ? Si c'est un joli poème.:rose: 


_


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2006)

à la limite, pourquoi pas, hein ?


----------



## kabeha (16 Juin 2006)

*JE VOUDRAIS PAS CREVER*

Je voudrais pas crever
Avant d'avoir connu
Les chiens noirs du Mexique
Qui dorment sans rêver
Les singes à cul nu
Dévoreurs de tropiques
Les araignées d'argent
Au nid truffé de bulles
Je voudrais pas crever
Sans savoir si la lune
Sous son faux air de thune
A un coté pointu
Si le soleil est froid
Si les quatre saisons
Ne sont vraiment que quatre
Sans avoir essayé
De porter une robe
Sur les grands boulevards
Sans avoir regardé
Dans un regard d'égout
Sans avoir mis mon zobe
Dans des coinstots bizarres
Je voudrais pas finir
Sans connaître la lèpre
Ou les sept maladies
Qu'on attrape là-bas
Le bon ni le mauvais
Ne me feraient de peine
Si si si je savais
Que j'en aurai l'étrenne
Et il y a z aussi
Tout ce que je connais
Tout ce que j'apprécie
Que je sais qui me plaît
Le fond vert de la mer
Où valsent les brins d'algues
Sur le sable ondulé
L'herbe grillée de juin
La terre qui craquelle
L'odeur des conifères
Et les baisers de celle
Que ceci que cela
La belle que voilà
Mon Ourson, l'Ursula
Je voudrais pas crever
Avant d'avoir usé
Sa bouche avec ma bouche
Son corps avec mes mains
Le reste avec mes yeux
J'en dis pas plus faut bien
Rester révérencieux
Je voudrais pas mourir
Sans qu'on ait inventé
Les roses éternelles
La journée de deux heures
La mer à la montagne
La montagne à la mer
La fin de la douleur
Les journaux en couleur
Tous les enfants contents
Et tant de trucs encore
Qui dorment dans les crânes
Des géniaux ingénieurs
Des jardiniers joviaux
Des soucieux socialistes
Des urbains urbanistes
Et des pensifs penseurs
Tant de choses à voir
A voir et à z-entendre
Tant de temps à attendre
A chercher dans le noir

Et moi je vois la fin
Qui grouille et qui s'amène
Avec sa gueule moche
Et qui m'ouvre ses bras
De grenouille bancroche

Je voudrais pas crever
Non monsieur non madame
Avant d'avoir tâté
Le goût qui me tourmente
Le goût qu'est le plus fort
Je voudrais pas crever
Avant d'avoir goûté
La saveur de la mort...

* Boris Vian* :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Saltabadil (21 Juin 2006)

Un quatrain qu'un prof de fac nous avait cité pour faire marrer l'amphithéâtre... et ça avait marché, puisque 8 ans après, je m'en souviens encore :

Par ces quatre mots de prose,
Je vous mets mon coeur en main.
S'il est bien reçu, demain
J'y mettrai quelque autre chose.

c'est du très sérieux *Saint-Amant* (nom prédestiné) et c'est du XVIIème siècle !


----------



## mamyblue (23 Juin 2006)

*Mon Amour*​ 
Tout a commencé quand nos regards se sont croisés,

                   Tu a renversé mon coeur, tu l'a fait chaviré.

                   Un vent d'amour m'a fait perdre la tête

                   Notre histoire est née pour ne pas qu'elle s'arrête.

                   Notre amour grandit de jour en jour

                   Je te laisse entrer et ferme mon coeur à double tour.​ 
Tout deviens beau et merveilleux

                   Quand je vais me noyer au large de tes yeux.

                   Des sentiments encore ignorés se sont crées

                   Il faut les conserver et ne jamais les briser.

                   Dans tes bras je pars m'envoler

                   Dans un monde doux et sucré.​ 
La flamme de mes yeux s'est allumée

                   Le soir ou nos lèvres se sont touchées.

                   Aujourd'hui le destin nous appartient

                   A nous seul de savoir prendre le même chemin.

                   Mon amour pour toi est le plus grand

                   Je n'ai aucun doute sur mes sentiments.​ 
Je t'aime.​


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Juin 2006)

J'ai, en triant des feuilles, redécouvert ça.... J'adore !!!

Matinée d'ivresse 

Ô mon Bien ! Ô mon Beau ! Fanfare atroce où je ne trébuche point ! chevalet féerique ! Hourra pour l'oeuvre inouïe et pour le corps merveilleux, pour la première fois ! Cela commença sous les rires des enfants, cela finira pas eux. Ce poison va rester dans toutes nos veines même quand, la fanfare tournant, nous serons rendu à l'ancienne inharmonie. Ô maintenant, nous si digne de ces tortures ! rassemblons fervemment cette promesse surhumaine faite à notre corps et à notre âme créés : cette promesse, cette démence ! L'élégance, la science, la violence ! On nous a promis d'enterrer dans l'ombre l'arbre du bien et du mal, de déporter les honnêtetés tyranniques, afin que nous amenions notre très pur amour. Cela commença par quelques dégoûts et cela finit, - ne pouvant nous saisir sur-le-champ de cette éternité, - cela finit par une débandade de parfums.

Rires des enfants, discrétion des esclaves, austérité des vierges, horreur des figures et des objets d'ici, sacrés soyez-vous par le souvenir de cette veille. Cela commençait par toute la rustrerie, voici que cela finit par des anges de flamme et de glace.

Petite veille d'ivresse, sainte ! quand ce ne serait que pour le masque dont tu nous as gratifié. Nous t'affirmons, méthode ! Nous n'oublions pas que tu as glorifié hier chacun de nos âges. nous avons foi au poison. Nous savons donner notre vie tout entière tous les jours.

Voici le temps des ASSASSINS.

Arthur Rimbaud, Illuminations...


----------



## kabeha (13 Août 2006)

Un autre

*ILS CASSENT LE MONDE*

Ils cassent le monde
En petits morceaux
Ils cassent le monde
A coups de marteau
Mais ça m'est égal
Ca m'est bien égal
Il en reste assez pour moi
Il en reste assez
Il suffit que j'aime
Une plume bleue
Un chemin de sable
Un oiseau peureux
Il suffit que j'aime
Un brin d'herbe mince
Une goutte de rosée
Un grillon de bois
Ils peuvent casser le monde
En petits morceaux
Il en reste assez pour moi
Il en reste assez
J'aurais toujours un peu d'air
Un petit filet de vie
Dans l'oeil un peu de lumière
Et le vent dans les orties
Et même, et même
S'ils me mettent en prison
Il en reste assez pour moi
Il en reste assez
Il suffit que j'aime
Cette pierre corrodée
Ces crochets de fer
Où s'attarde un peu de sang
Je l'aime, je l'aime
La planche usée de mon lit
La paillasse et le châlit
La poussière de soleil
J'aime le judas qui s'ouvre
Les hommes qui sont entrés
Qui s'avancent, qui m'emmènent
Retrouver la vie du monde
Et retrouver la couleur
J'aime ces deux longs montants
Ce couteau triangulaire
Ces messieurs vêtus de noir
C'est ma fête et je suis fier
Je l'aime, je l'aime
Ce panier rempli de son
Où je vais poser ma tête
Oh, je l'aime pour de bon
Il suffit que j'aime
Un petit brin d'herbe bleue
Une goutte de rosée
Un amour d'oiseau peureux
Ils cassent le monde
Avec leurs marteaux pesants
Il en reste assez pour moi
Il en reste assez, mon cur

*B. Vian* 

toujours :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Saltabadil (16 Septembre 2006)

Chaque fois la même ombre et le même silence
Une étoile oubliée dans un ciel de néant
Le même regard mort où végètent l'absence
Et la couleur violée qui ressemble à du sang
Non je ne dirai rien de ce que je veux dire
Le silence a ses mots l'oubli a ses désirs
Je rêve de vers morts la mort n'a pas d'empire
Et les plus beaux aveux sont de simples soupirs
Je voudrais chaque fois que ce soit la dernière
Mourir chaque seconde et sans se relever
Les fantômes ont dans le coeur une prière
Une chanson meurtrie qui ressemble à rêver
Rêver grisaille informe infecte certitude
Je sais des nuits violées par des écrans salés
Tout est commencement oh tout reste prélude
Et rien ne s'accomplit dans nos yeux affolés
Alors peut-être un jour un timide je t'aime
Une larme de coeur que rien n'ira ternir
Avouer comme on meurt écouter la neuvième
Symphonie de Mahler comme un dernier soupir


----------



## bast17 (17 Septembre 2006)

Burzum a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'un thread similaire soit ouvert, donc si vous souhaitez faire partager les poèmes qui vous font vibrer...
> 
> Remords posthume
> 
> ...


 
Tro tro beau !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2006)

bast17 a dit:


> Tro tro beau !!!!



Oui... Satroulcu ...


----------



## Witchy (18 Septembre 2006)

Pas mal ce thread.
J'aime bien tes premiers choix Burzum, j'ai pas tout lu...:rose:

Désolée s'il a déjà été mis, mais mon poème préféré, c'est: 

*L'Albatros*

  Souvent, pour s'amuser, les hommes d'équipage
Prennent des albatros, vastes oiseaux des mers,
Qui suivent, indolents compagnons de voyage,
Le navire glissant sur les gouffres amers.


  A peine les ont-ils déposés sur les planches,
Que ces rois de l'azur, maladroits et honteux,
Laissent piteusement leurs grandes ailes blanches
Comme des avirons trainer à coté d'eux.


  Ce voyageur ailé, comme il est gauche et veule!
Lui, naguère si beau, qu'il est comique et laid!
L'un agace son bec avec un brûle-gueule,
L'autre mime, en boitant, l'infirme qui volait!


  Le Poête est semblable au prince des nuées
Qui hante la tempête et se rit de l'archer;
Exilé sur le sol au milieu des huées,
Ses ailes de géant l'empêchent de marcher.


_Charles Beaudelaire_


----------



## bompi (18 Septembre 2006)

Charles B_au_delaire !!!


----------



## philire (19 Septembre 2006)

Ton dernier poème bompi me fait penser à celui-ci de Prévert :


_Un certain Blaise Pascal etc... etc..._


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2006)

Oui, c'est m&#234;me pas un tiers de ha&#239;ku ...

Allez, un p'tit po&#232;me quenaldien "al&#225;toire" (vous aurez reconnu) p&#234;ch&#233; sur Internet :



			
				Raymond Queneau a dit:
			
		

> Le roi de la pampa retourne sa chemise
> pour la mettre &#224; s&#233;cher aux cornes des taureaux
> le corn&#233;db&#238;f en bo&#238;te empeste la remise
> et fermentent de m&#234;me et les cuirs et les peaux
> ...



J'en proposerai d'autres une fois rentr&#233; &#224; la maison.


----------



## Witchy (19 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Charles B_au_delaire !!!




Tu sais, même si j'adore ce texte, j'ai fait un copier/coller. Je sais encore écrire Baudelaire, mais j'ai pas pris la peine de vérifier à 23h après une journée de travail...
Au cas où tu ne me croirais pas: http://www.w3.org/Arena/style_ex.html

Bref, ne fais-tu jamais de fautes d'orthographe? 
De plus, ne dit-on pas que les noms propres n'ont pas d'orthographe?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

En tout cas, &#231;a doit clairement arranger ceux qui le disent. Pas la peine de prendre la mouche d&#232;s ton arriv&#233;e.


----------



## rezba (19 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3975170 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, ça doit clairement arranger ceux qui le disent. Pas la peine de prendre la mouche dès ton arrivée.


_
  Dans un chemin montant, sablonneux, malaisé,
 Et de tous les côtés au Soleil exposé,
 Six forts chevaux tiraient un Coche.
 Femmes, Moine, vieillards, tout était descendu.
 L'attelage suait, soufflait, était rendu.
 Une Mouche survient, et des chevaux s'approche ;
 Prétend les animer par son bourdonnement ;
 Pique l'un, pique l'autre, et pense à tout moment


 Qu'elle fait aller la machine,
 S'assied sur le timon, sur le nez du Cocher ;
 Aussitôt que le char chemine,
 Et qu'elle voit les gens marcher,
 Elle s'en attribue uniquement la gloire ;
 Va, vient, fait l'empressée ; il semble que ce soit
 Un Sergent de bataille allant en chaque endroit
 Faire avancer ses gens, et hâter la victoire.
 La Mouche en ce commun besoin
 Se plaint qu'elle agit seule, et qu'elle a tout le soin ;
 Qu'aucun n'aide aux chevaux à se tirer d'affaire.
 Le Moine disait son Bréviaire ;
 Il prenait bien son temps ! une femme chantait ;
 C'était bien de chansons qu'alors il s'agissait !
 Dame Mouche s'en va chanter à leurs oreilles,
 Et fait cent sottises pareilles.
 Après bien du travail le Coche arrive au haut.
 Respirons maintenant, dit la Mouche aussitôt :
 J'ai tant fait que nos gens sont enfin dans la plaine.
 Ca, Messieurs les Chevaux, payez-moi de ma peine.
 Ainsi certaines gens, faisant les empressés,
 S'introduisent dans les affaires :
 Ils font partout les nécessaires,
 Et, partout importuns, devraient être chassés_.

Jeannot du Bassin. 













Et pour ne pas finir sur une note si citronnée (le citron est mon fruit du moment), voilà ce que Paul Eluard disait de Gala avant que cet as de Dali ne lui la pique :

_Son corps a la forme de mes mains.

_


----------



## Witchy (19 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3975170 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, ça doit clairement arranger ceux qui le disent. Pas la peine de prendre la mouche dès ton arrivée.



En fait, je m'en contrefiche de ce que vous pouvez penser.
Et non, je ne prends pas la mouche, je vous informe.
De deux, je ne viens pas juste d'arriver. Ca fait plusieurs mois que je suis inscrite, même si je ne poste que très peu.
De trois, lis mon post, tu verras que c'est à cause d'un copier/coller. Et oui, je ferai 10 fois le tour du terrain de sport pour expier cette grave faute. J'espère que sieur B_*au*_delaire ne s'est pas trop retourné dans sa tombe.

Ca va Bernard, j'ai pas fait de fautes d'orthographe là?:mouais:


----------



## rezba (19 Septembre 2006)

Tu ne devrais pas t'&#233;nerver comme &#231;a. Je te le dis en toute sympathie. Car tu nous informes, certes, mais d'un ton qui n'est gu&#232;re agr&#233;able. Or nous sommes gens hautement agr&#233;ables, &#224; nos heures.


----------



## Witchy (19 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Tu ne devrais pas t'énerver comme ça. Je te le dis en toute sympathie. Car tu nous informes, certes, mais d'un ton qui n'est guère agréable. Or nous sommes gens hautement agréables, à nos heures.



Le pire, c'est que je ne suis même pas énervée. Je vois pas pourquoi vous dites ça... Il m'en faut quand même un petit peu plus que ça. Je n'ai rien à prouver, mais bon avoue que le post de Bompi en caractères gigantesques n'était pas non plus d'une grande sympathie.
Sans rancune.


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2006)

Ni tr&#232;s m&#233;chant non plus. Un soup&#231;on agac&#233;, seulement. Pour le contexte : je venais de me fader une bord&#233;e de messages d&#233;biles &#224; souhait (SMS, aurtografe incompr&#233;hensible et tout le toutim).
Pour dire que j'en fais des fautes : un caract&#232;re a fourch&#233; dans mon post suivant (je viens de le voir), celui avec l'un des si nombreux po&#232;mes de RQ.


----------



## Witchy (19 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Ni tr&#232;s m&#233;chant non plus. Un soup&#231;on agac&#233;, seulement. Pour le contexte : je venais de me fader une bord&#233;e de messages d&#233;biles &#224; souhait (SMS, aurtografe incompr&#233;hensible et tout le toutim).
> Pour dire que j'en fais des fautes : un caract&#232;re a fourch&#233; dans mon post suivant (je viens de le voir), celui avec l'un des si nombreux po&#232;mes de RQ.



C'est pas grave, je comprends...
Moi aussi, les "mSaj en SMS" &#231;a me gonfle et les messages bourr&#233;s de "fote d'ortografe" &#233;galement. Voili voilou, allez un autre petit po&#232;me, de Lamartine cette fois, pour tous nous calmer.

C'est un copier/coller, j'ai pas v&#233;rifi&#233; l'orthographe

*Le lac*



  Ainsi, toujours pouss&#233;s vers de nouveaux rivages, 
Dans la nuit &#233;ternelle emport&#233;s sans retour, 
Ne pourrons-nous jamais sur l'oc&#233;an des &#226;ges 
Jeter l'ancre un seul jour ?   

O lac! l'ann&#233;e &#224; peine a fini sa carri&#232;re, 
Et pr&#232;s des flots ch&#233;ris qu'elle devait revoir, 
Regarde! je viens seul m'asseoir sur cette pierre 
O&#249; tu la vis s'asseoir! 

  Tu mugissais ainsi sous ces roches profondes ; 
Ainsi tu te brisais sur leurs flancs d&#233;chir&#233;s ; 
Ainsi le vent jetait l'&#233;cume de tes ondes 
Sur ses pieds ador&#233;s. 

  Un soir, t'en souvient- il ? nous voguions en silence, 
On n'entendait au loin, sur l'onde et sous les cieux, 
Que le bruit des rameurs qui frappaient en cadence 
Tes flots harmonieux. 

  Tout &#224; coup des accents inconnus &#224; la terre 
Du rivage charm&#233; frapp&#232;rent les &#233;chos ; 
Le flot fut attentif, et la voix qui m'est ch&#232;re 
Laissa tomber ces mots : 

  " O temps, suspends ton vol ! et vous, heures propices 
Suspendez votre cours ! 
Laissez-nous savourer les rapides d&#233;lices 
Des plus beaux de nos jours ! 

  " Assez de malheureux ici-bas vous implorent : 
Coulez, coulez pour eux ; 
Prenez avec leurs jours les soins qui les d&#233;vorent ; 
Oubliez les heureux. 

  " Mais je demande en vain quelques moments encor 
Le temps m'&#233;chappe et fuit ; 
Je dis &#224; cette nuit : " Sois plus lente "; et l'aurore 
Va dissiper la nuit. 

  " Aimons donc, aimons donc ! de l'heure fugitive, 
H&#226;tons-nous, jouissons ! 
L'homme n'a point de port, le temps n'a point de rive 
Il coule, et nous passons ! " 

  Temps jaloux, se peut-il que ces moments d'ivresse., 
O&#249; l'amour &#224; longs flots nous verse le bonheur, 
S'envolent loin de nous de la m&#234;me vitesse 
Que les jours de malheur ? 

  H&#233; quoi ! n'en pourrons-nous fixer au moins la trace ? 
Quoi ? pass&#233;s pour jamais ? quoi! tout entiers perdus ? 
Ce temps qui les donna, ce temps qui les efface, 
Ne nous les rendra plus ? 

  &#201;ternit&#233;, n&#233;ant, pass&#233;, sombres ab&#238;mes, 
Que faites-vous des jours que vous engloutissez ? 
Parlez : nous rendrez-vous ces extases sublimes 
Que vous nous ravissez? 

  O lac! rochers muets ! grottes! for&#234;t obscure ! 
Vous que le temps &#233;pargne ou qu'il peut rajeunir, 
Gardez de cette nuit, gardez, belle nature, 
Au moins le souvenir ! 

  Qu'il soit dans ton repos, qu'il soit dans tes orages, 
Beau lac, et dans l'aspect de tes riants coteaux, 
Et dans ces noirs sapins, et dans ces rocs sauvages 
Qui pendent sur tes eaux ! 

  Qu'il soit dans le z&#233;phyr qui fr&#233;mit et qui passe, 
Dans les bruits de tes bords par tes bords r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;s, 
Dans l'astre au front d'argent qui blanchit ta surface 
De ses molles clart&#233;s! 

  Que le vent qui g&#233;mit le roseau qui soupire 
Que les parfums l&#233;gers de ton air embaum&#233;, 
Que tout ce qu'on entend, l'on voit ou l'on respire, 
  Tout dise : " Ils ont aim&#233; ! " 

​


----------



## Philippe (19 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Allez, un p'tit poème quenaldien "alátoire" (vous aurez reconnu) pêché sur Internet :
> 
> J'en proposerai d'autres une fois rentré à la maison.


Bompi je pense que tu connais ce site oulipien, essentiellement basé sur _Cent mille milliards de poèmes_.

Trouvé ceci :



> Le marbre pour l'acide est une friandise
> d'aucuns par-dessus tout prisent les escargots
> sur la place un forain de feu se gargarise
> il n'avait droit qu'à une et le jour des Rameaux
> ...



:love: :love: :love: :rateau:


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2006)

...


----------



## rezba (22 Novembre 2006)

*La Faune*


Et toi, que manges-tu, grouillant ?
  Je mange le velu qui digère le
 pulpeux qui ronge le rampant.

     Et toi, rampant, que manges-tu ?
  Je dévore le trottinant qui bâfre
 lailé qui croque le flottant.

     Et toi, flottant, que manges-tu ?
  Jengloutis le vulveux qui suce
 le ventru qui mâche le sautillant.

     Et toi sautillant que manges-tu ?
  Je happe le gazouillant qui gobe
 le bigarré qui égorge le galopant.

     Est-il bon, chers mangeurs, est-il
 bon le goût du sang ?
  Doux, doux ! tu ne sauras jamais
 comme il est doux, herbivore !  


Géo Norge, 1898 (Bruxelles) - 1990 (St Paul de Vence)


Découvert dans le plus beau blog que je connaisse.


----------



## Philippe (22 Novembre 2006)

Oui ! je connais Norge (qui figure d'ailleurs toujours en bonne place dans les anthologies consacrées à la poésie belge d'expression française).

Il n'y a cependant pas grand chose de lui sur le Net (bon je n'ai pas vraiment cherché non plus... :rose: le temps... le temps...) ; Wikipedia donne ce lien et renvoie à cette adresse où l'on peut entendre Norge lisant un de ses textes (_Une chanson bonne à macher_) et à cette autre qui présente quelques textes de Norge.


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2006)

Je connais aussi, du moins je connaissais  parce que je n'en ai pas relu depuis longtemps et je n'ai chez moi, il me semble, que quelques poèmes dans quelques revues. Mais quand j'entends ce nom, quand même, je tends l'oreille 

Il me semble que son oeuvre complète est parue il y a quelques années.


----------



## mamyblue (22 Novembre 2006)

*MON PÈRE*​ 


[SIZE=+1]Par la fenêtre ouverte,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]je vois la neige tomber,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]et je me souviens des Noels,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]des Noels passés,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]où tu étais présent.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]J'entends des rires,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]je vois des sourires,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]par la fenêtre ouverte,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]je vis la neige tomber,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]et je me souviens.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]J'aurais voulu te dire des mots,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]des mots que je n'ai pu dire.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Aujourd'hui tu n'es plus là,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]mais tellement présent.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Par la fenêtre ouverte,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]je vois la neige tomber.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Je t'écris ces mots,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]ces mots que je n'ai pu te dire.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Papa je t'aime. [/SIZE]​ 
[SIZE=+1]Marie-José Devez[/SIZE]​


----------



## mamyblue (23 Novembre 2006)

*La vie *​ 
*Elle est parfois triste et dramatique,*
*Elle est parfois belle et magnifique.*
*La vie est parfois dure et cruelle,*
*La vie est parfois injuste et conflictuelle. *​ 
*La vie est un véritable combat,*
*La vie n'est pas faite pour ça.*
*La vie n'est pas toujours noire,*
*La vie c'est la plus belle des histoires. *​ 
*La vie vaut la peine d'être vécue,*
*La vie doit être un bonheur absolu.*
*La vie c'est quelque chose de magique,*
*La vie c'est une aventure fantastique *​ 
*Donner la vie c'est la plus belle chose au monde,*
*Votre vie est transformée en quelques secondes,*
*Vous apprenez chaque jour à devenir un Maman,*
*Et vous remerciez la vie de vous avoir donné un enfant. *​ 
*la vie c'est comme une palette de couleurs,*
*La vie c'est un pur bonheur,*
*Il faut aimer la vie et ses moments,*
*Il faut rêver tout le temps.*
*




*​


----------



## Burzum (21 Janvier 2007)

Cauchemar

J'ai vu passer dans mon rêve
- Tel l'ouragan sur la grève, -
D'une main tenant un glaive
Et de l'autre un sablier, 
Ce cavalier

Des ballades d'Allemagne 
Qu'à travers ville et campagne, 
Et du fleuve à la montagne, 
Et des forêts au vallon, 
Un étalon

Rouge-flamme et noir d'ébène, 
Sans bride, ni mors, ni rêne, 
Ni hop ! ni cravache, entraîne 
Parmi des râlements sourds 
Toujours ! toujours !

Un grand feutre à longue plume
Ombrait son oeil qui s'allume 
Et s'éteint. Tel, dans la brume,
Éclate et meurt l'éclair bleu 
D'une arme à feu.

Comme l'aile d'une orfraie
Qu'un subit orage effraie,
Par l'air que la neige raie,
Son manteau se soulevant
Claquait au vent,

Et montrait d'un air de gloire 
Un torse d'ombre et d'ivoire, 
Tandis que dans la nuit noire 
Luisaient en des cris stridents 
Trente-deux dents.


----------



## clochelune (21 Janvier 2007)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*une traduction d'Annabel Lee (posté il y a quelque temps ici même)
*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*ANNABEL            LEE* [/FONT]         
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]            C'était il y a longtemps, très longtemps,
          Dans un royaume au bord de l'océan,
          y vivait une vierge que vous pourriez connaître
          Du nom d'Annabel Lee;
          Cette vierge vivait sans autre pensée
          Que de m'aimer et d'être mon aimée. [/FONT]         
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]            Elle était une enfant et j'étais un enfant,
          Dans ce royaume au bord de l'océan,
          Mais nous aimions d'un amour 
          qui était plus que de l'amour
          Moi et mon Annabel Lee,
          D'un amour tel que les séraphins du Ciel
          Nous jalousaient elle et moi. [/FONT]         
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]            Et c'est pourquoi, il y a longtemps,
          Dans ce royaume au bord de l'océan,
          Les vents firent éclater un nuage et glacèrent
          Ma toute belle Annabel Lee ;
          Si bien que ses nobles parents sont venus
          Et l'ont emportée loin de moi
          Pour l'enfermer dans un tombeau
          Dans ce royaume au bord de l'océan. [/FONT]         
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]            Les anges, loin d'être aussi heureux que nous au Ciel,
          Nous envièrent elle et moi :
          Oui ! C'est pour cela (comme chacun le sait
          Dans ce royaume au bord de l'océan)
          Qu'une nuit le vent surgit d'un nuage
          Et glaça, et tua mon Annabel Lee. [/FONT]         
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]            Mais notre amour était beaucoup plus fort que l'amour
          De nos aînés, de bien des personnes 
          Beaucoup plus sages que nous,
          Et jamais les anges du Ciel là-haut
          Ni les démons au fin fond de l'océan
          Ne pourront séparer mon âme de l'âme
          De ma toute belle Annabel Lee. [/FONT]         
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]            Car la lune ne luit jamais, sans qu'elle me porte
          Des rêves d'Annabel Lee, la toute belle,
          Et les étoiles ne se lèvent jamais, sans que je sente
          Les yeux vifs d'Annabel Lee, ma toute belle,
          Ainsi, aux rives de la nuit, je me couche à côté
          De ma chérie! Ma chérie, ma vie, ma promise,
          Dans son tombeau, là, au bord de l'océan,
          Dans sa tombe, à côté de l'océan. [/FONT]         
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]            Edgar Allan Poe [/FONT]         
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]            Trad. _Roseau_[/FONT]​


----------



## clochelune (21 Janvier 2007)

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica] 
Antigone chez les français 
d'Antonin Artaud


à Gaston Ferdière (psychiatre d'Antonin Artaud)

Le nom de l'Antigone réelle qui marcha au supplice en Grèce 400 ans 
avant Jésus-Christ est un nom d'âme qui ne se prononce plus en moi que 
comme un remords et comme un chant. Ai-je assez maché au supplice 
moi-même pour avoir le droit d'ensevelir mon frère le moi que Dieu 
m'avait donné et dont je n'ai jamais pu faire ce que je voulais parce 
que tous les moi autres que moi-même, insinués dans le mien propre 
comme je ne sais quelle insolite vermine, depuis ma naissance m'en 
empêchaient. 
Qui me redonnera à moi aussi mon Antigone pour m'aider dans ce dernier 
combat. Le nom d'Antigone est un secret et un mystère, et pour en 
arriver à avoir pitié de son frère au point d'en risquer la mort et de 
marcher au supplice pour lui, il a fallu qu'Antigone mène en elle un 
combat que personne n'a jamais dit. Les noms ne viennent pas du hasard 
ni de rien et tout beau nom est une victoire que notre âme a remportée 
contre elle dans l'absolu immédiat et sensible du temps. 
Pour que ce nom indescriptible de victoire revienne à moi dans 
l'incarnation personnelle et formelle d'une femme et d'une soeur il 
faut que je l'aie mérité comme elle et qu'elle l'ait mérité comme moi. 
On n'est pas frère et soeur sans avoir mené ce suprême combat interne 
d'où le moi personnel est sorti comme une proche et parente victoire 
sur les forces de je ne sais quel abominable infini. 
Le frère d'Antigone est mort à la guerre en se battant contre ses 
ennemis et il a mérité qu'Antigone l'approche à l'heure de l'ensevelir 
sans un combat parent de celui de son frère, non sur le plan de la vie 
réelle mais sur celui de l'éternel infini. 
Or l'infini n'est que cet au-delà qui veut dépasser notre âme et nous 
fait croire qu'il est ailleurs qu'en notre âme, alors que c'est 
l'inconscient de notre âme qui est cet au-delà d'infini. 
Antigone est le nom de cette victoire terrible que le moi héroïque de 
l'être n'a remportée sur les forces obtuses et fuyantes de tout ce qui 
en nous n'est ni être ni moi, mais s'obstine à vouloir se faire 
prendre comme l'être de notre moi. 
Nul n'a jamais pu être Antigone sans avoir su d'abord dissocier de son 
âme la force qui la poussait à exister, et avoir su trouver la force 
contraire de se reconnaître comme différente de l'être qu'elle vivait 
et qui la vivait. 
L'être que je vis ne me prendra pas, et je ne prendrai pas cet être 
pour mourir et m'en aller, mais pour parvenir à m'en détacher et ne 
pas sombrer dans l'illusion qui consiste à croire que je ne suis que 
le corps où la vie m'avait enterré, il me faut cette main de pitié que 
la force Antigone de l'être avait su détacher de son être contre 
l'être où elle se voyait. 
Car nul n'a pu pleurer sur un mort s'il n'a d'abord pleuré sur 
soi-même, et s'il n'a su ensevelir son soi-même comme l'autre de son 
moi : le mort. 
Bien des corps étrangers montent en nous à toute heure qui veulent 
prendre la place intouchée de notre âme, et le Français est ce moi 
éternel qui n'a jamais abandonné son âme, et comme saint Louis a mieux 
aimé mourir de la peste que de céder à ses ennemis. 
Et nous n'avons pas de plus grand ennemi au monde que notre corps au 
moment de la mort. 
Nul pas pu être Français et naître en France s'il n'a pas su un jour 
se dissocier de ce corps qui nous enserre comme un ennemi étranger, et 
contre lequel il a gagné sa nature, et tout ce qui est en France et 
Français est la conséquence de ce combat ; mais qui le sait encore 
aujourd'hui. 
La terre de France fut le théâtre d'un étrange et mysérieux combat qui 
a eu lieu en réalité et qui eut sa date dans l'histoire mais 
l'histoire n'en parle pas. - 
Et pourquoi ? 
Des milliers d'hommes sont morts en France en groupe et pour leurs 
idées et l'histoire n'en a jamais parlé. Des héros se sont fait brûler 
un jour comme des soldats qui marchent au feu, et ils l'ont fait pour 
perdre leur corps afin d'en retrouver un autre que l'Antigone de la 
pitié éternelle puisse approcher pour l'ensevelir, et lui donner de 
quoi ressusciter. 
Et cela s'est passé à une époque voisine de Jeanne d'Arc et de son 
supplice, car le supplice de Jeanne d'Arc est ce que l'histoire écrite 
a su garder et relater de cette volonté de combustion corporelle par 
laquelle le moi Français de l'homme se débarrasse de l'ennemi étranger. 
Ils sont morts pour surmonter leur corps ces Français, mais où 
sont-ils et où attendent-ils maintent que leur soeur Antigone revienne 
qui les rappellera du feu dans un corps, et donnera une terre à ce 
corps reconquis à travers le feu pour que son âme puisse toujours 
l'habiter ? 
Ils sont en France, et c'est dans des corps de Français vivants qu'ils 
ont attendu jusqu'à aujourd'hui que l'Antigone de l'Eternel revienne 
qui leur permettra de revivre leur mort. 
- Ceci afin de retrouver la vie. 
La France n'a pas été appelée la terre des héros sans une raison 
extraordinaire, et parce qu'elle a été la terre de ceux qui ont mieux 
aimé aller au feu et sous la terre que de consentir à ce corps 
étranger qui vit sur notre âme comme un étranger. - De cette terre où 
ils sont tombés, l'Antigone de l'éternelle lumière redescendra pour 
les sauver. 

Antonin Artaud 
cueilli dans ses "Oeuvres" 
éditions Gallimard, collection Quarto [/FONT]


----------



## clochelune (21 Janvier 2007)

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Un peu d'or dans la boue 

I 
Je me disais aussi : vivre est autre chose 
que cet oubli du temps qui passe et des ravages 
de l'amour, et de l'usure - ce que nous faisons 
du matin &#224; la nuit : fendre la mer, 

fendre le ciel, la terre, tout &#224; tour oiseau, 
poisson, taupe, enfin : jouant &#224; brasser l'air, 
l'eau, les fruits, la poussi&#232;re ; agissant comme, 
br&#251;lant pour, marchant vers, r&#233;coltant 

quoi ? le ver dans la pomme, le vent dans les bl&#233;s 
puisque tout retombe toujours, puisque tout 
recommence et rien n'est jamais pareil 
&#224; ce qui fut, ni pire ni meilleur, 

qui ne cesse de r&#233;p&#233;ter : vivre est autre chose. 

II 
Le temps qu'on se l&#232;ve vraiment, qu'on se dise 
oui de la pointe des pieds jusqu'au sommet 
du cr&#226;ne, oui &#224; ce jour neuf jet&#233; 
dans la corbeille du temps, il pleut. 

&#212; l'exacte photographie de l'&#226;me, ces deux mots 
qui nous rentrent les yeux comme les ongles 
dans la chair : il pleut. Le sang de l'herbe 
est vert insupportablement et c'est en nous 

qu'il pleut, en nous qu'une digue rompue 
voit s'effondrer peu &#224; peu, derri&#232;re la vitre 
et parmi les voilures, avec des pans de vieux 
regrets, d'attentes fatigu&#233;es, 

les raisons de partir et d'habiller le froid. 

III 
Encore, si le feu marchait mal, si la lampe 
filait un miel amer, pourrais-tu dire : j'ai froid, 
et voler le coeur du noyer chauve, celui 
du cheval de labour qui n'a plus o&#249; aller 

et qui va d'un bord &#224; l'autre de la pluie 
comme toi dans la maison, ouvrant un livre, 
des portes, les repoussant : terre br&#251;l&#233;e, ville 
ouverte o&#249; la faim s'&#233;tale et crie 

comme ces grappes de fruits rouges sur la table, 
vie &#233;trange, inaccessible, pr&#233;sent 
&#224; celui qui n sait plus d&#233;sormais 
que pi&#233;tiner dans le m&#234;me sillon 

la noire et lourde argile des fatigues. 

Guy Goffette 
aux &#233;ditons Po&#233;sie/Gallimard
[/FONT]


----------



## clochelune (21 Janvier 2007)

*Veille de No&#235;l 
**de R.M. Rilke*






I



Tu es de retour, vieille f&#234;te famili&#232;re,
et veux,  serr&#233;e contre mon coeur d'antan,
&#234;tre consol&#233;e. Tu voudrais que je dise  :
tu es toujours cette b&#233;n&#233;diction d'autrefois
et moi, je suis de nouveau  l'enfant sombre et j'ouvre
des yeux tranquilles dans lesquels tu te  refl&#232;tes.
Bien s&#251;r, bien s&#251;r. Mais &#224; l'&#233;poque, quand j'&#233;tais cet enfant
et  que tu m'emplissais d'un effroi d&#233;licieux, quand les portes 
d'un coup  s'ouvraient - et que ta merveilleuse
s&#233;duction impossible &#224; retenir plus  longtemps 
fondait sur moi comme le danger
de joies entra&#238;nantes : m&#234;me  alors, est-ce
toi, alors, que je ressentais ? Chaque objet
que  saisissaient mes mains, une lueure l'entourait,
devenaient une chose  nouvelle, l'anxieuse, presque vile
chose qui appelle la possession. Et  j'avais peur.
O comme tout, avant que je ne le touche,
&#233;tait si pur et si  l&#233;ger dans mon regard.
Et m&#234;me s'il donnait un d&#233;sir de possession,
ce  n'en &#233;tait pas une encore. Elle n'&#233;tait pas encore grev&#233;e
par mes actions,  mon incompr&#233;hension, ma volont&#233;
que la chose soit ce qu'elle n'&#233;tait  pas.
Tout &#233;tait encore clair
et &#233;clairait mon visage.
Cela ne tombait  pas encore, ne se mettait pas en mouvement
ce n'&#233;tait pas encore la chose qui  objecte.
Et je me tenais l&#224;, debout, timide, devant la merveilleuse  impossession...



II



(...... Oh, si je pouvais maintenant
me tenir tout  ainsi, monde, devant toi, sans fin
toujours plus regard. Et si jamais je l&#232;ve  les mains,
n'y d&#233;pose rien car je perds.

Mais laisse &#224; travers moi passer comme dans les  airs
le vol des oiseaux. Laisse-moi, comme fait d'ombre,
et de vent m&#234;l&#233;s,  &#234;tre fra&#238;chement palpable
dans le rapport flottant. Les choses que nous  e&#251;mes

(oh regarde-les, comme elles se retournent sur  nous)
jamais ne se remettent tout &#224; fait. Jamais ne les reprend
le pur  espace. Le poids de nos membres,
ce qui nous est adieu, s'&#233;tend sur  elles.)



III



Cette f&#234;te non plus, ne la retiens pas, mon coeur. O&#249;  sont
les preuves qu'elle t'appartient ? Comme le vent
se l&#232;ve et ploie  quelque chose et le force,
ainsi une sensation s'&#233;veille en toi et va
vers  o&#249; ? force quoi ? courbe quoi ? Et au-dessus se tient en surplomb
impalpable,  un monde. Que veux-tu f&#234;ter, quand
la f&#234;te des anges t'&#233;chappe ?
Que  veux-tu ressentir ? Ah, ton sentir s'&#233;tend
de ce qui pleure &#224; ce qui ne  pleure plus.
Mais au-dessus se tiennent, impalpables, des cieux
l&#233;gers  d'anges sans nombre. Impalpable pour toi. Tu
ne connais que la non-douleur.  La seconde de r&#233;pit
entre deux douleurs. Connais le court sommeil
dans le  lit des destins harass&#233;s.
O coeur, comme d&#232;s le premier instant,
le trop  plein de l'existence t'a d&#233;pass&#233;.
Tu as senti cela se lever. Quelque chose de  palpable
se dressa soudain devant toi : une chose, deux choses, quatre choses  toutes pr&#234;tes. Un beau sourire &#233;tait
sur un visage. Comme si tu l'avais  reconnue,
une fleur seleva sur toi. Alors
un oiseau te traversa comme  l'air.
Et si ton regard &#233;tait trop plein, c'&#233;tait un parfum
et s'il y  avait assez de parfum, un son
venait se courber pr&#232;s de ton oreille...  D&#233;j&#224;
tu choisissais et faisais signe : par cela.
Ta possession devenait  visible par ce rejet.
Angoiss&#233; comme un fils, plus d'une chose te  quitta,
depuis l&#224;-bas o&#249; tu ne peux plus ressentir. O que 
tu doives  toujours dire : "Assez!"
au lieu de crier "Plus!", au lieu de faire
entrer en  toi le rapport, comme l'ab&#238;me les torrents!
Coeur malingre. A quoi sert un  coeur fait de faiblesse ?
Etre coeur ne veut-il pas dire ma&#238;triser ?
Que  du zodiac, d'un bond,
le Capricorne saute sur ma montagne-coeur.
L'&#233;lan  des &#233;toiles ne me traverse-t-il pas ?
N'enserr&#233;-je pas le grouillement du  monde ?
Que suis-je ici ? Jeune, qu'&#233;tais-je ?

R.M. Rilke


----------



## clochelune (21 Janvier 2007)

*et des ha&#239;kus en guise de voeux de bonne ann&#233;e (et je finis pour ce soir!)*


 Solitude
 Apr&#232;s le feu d'artifice
 Une &#233;toile filante.

 Shiki

 *

 Ouaf ouaf
 M&#234;me le chien s'y met
 Voeux du nouvel an

 Issa

*

 L'an s'en va
 Le chat demeure
 Sur mes genoux blotti

 Soseki

*


----------



## Ordha (21 Janvier 2007)

Bois du vin... c'est lui la vie éternelle,
C'est le trésor qui t'est resté des jours
de ta jeunesse,
La saison des roses et du vin,
et des compagnons ivres!
Sois heureux un instant, cet instant c'est ta vie.​
Khayyam, _Quatrains_, XXXVI.​


----------



## clochelune (20 Février 2007)

comme promis un po&#232;me de Neruda cueilli de "Arte de pajaros" 

 Le merle noir  (Tordo)

    Celui qui me regarde en face
    je le tuerai avec deux canifs
    deux &#233;clairs de furie
    mes deux yeux noirs de glace.

    Je ne suis pas n&#233; pour la captivit&#233;.
    Je poss&#232;de une arm&#233;e sauvage
    une milice de combat
    une bataillon de balles noires:
    pas m&#234;me le ciment peut me r&#233;sister.

    Je vole, et vole, et crie, et passe,
    tombe et remonte, j&#8217;ai mes mille ailes
    et rien ne peut arr&#234;ter ma fougue,
    l&#8217;ordre noir de mes plumes.

    J&#8217;ai une &#226;me de bois br&#251;l&#233;
    un plumage pur de charbon:
    j&#8217;ai l&#8217;&#226;me et l&#8217;habit noir:
    je danse dans l&#8217;air blanc.

    Je suis le noir Fleurisseur.

Neruda traduit par Aaron
(Arte de pajaros n'a pas &#233;t&#233; publi&#233; en France. c'est donc l&#224; une traduction originale d'Aaron)

ceux celles qui ont aim&#233;, vous pouvez en d&#233;couvrir d'autres : 
http://www.francopolis.net/francosemailles/trad-NerudaoiseauxAaronP.html


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2007)

Un qui a le m&#233;rite de la br&#233;vitude, pardon, de la bri&#232;vet&#233; :


			
				bash&#244 a dit:
			
		

> Quel plaisir!
> La Vall&#233;e de sud
> Embaume la neige.


----------



## Arlequin (20 Février 2007)

J'ai un jour du lire ce poème à l'école et je dois avouer que depuis lors il m'émeut toujours autant: 

*La grasse matinée*

    Il est terrible
le petit bruit de l'oeuf dur cassé sur un comptoir d'étain
il est terrible ce bruit
quand il remue dans la mémoire de l'homme qui a faim
elle est terrible aussi la tête de l'homme
la tête de l'homme qui a faim
quand il se regarde à six heures du matin
dans la glace du grand magasin
une tête couleur de poussière
ce n'est pas sa tête pourtant qu'il regarde
dans la vitrine de chez Potin
il s'en fout de sa tête l'homme
il n'y pense pas
il songe
il imagine une autre tête
une tête de veau par exemple
avec une sauce de vinaigre
ou une tête de n'importe quoi qui se mange
et il remue doucement la mâchoire
doucement
et il grince des dents doucement
car le monde se paye sa tête
et il ne peut rien contre ce monde
et il compte sur ses doigts un deux trois
un deux trois
cela fait trois jours qu'il n'a pas mangé
et il a beau se répéter depuis trois jours
Ça ne peut pas durer
ça dure
trois jours
trois nuits
sans manger
et derrière ce vitres
ces pâtés ces bouteilles ces conserves
poissons morts protégés par les boîtes
boîtes protégées par les vitres
vitres protégées par les flics
flics protégés par la crainte
que de barricades pour six malheureuses sardines..
Un peu plus loin le bistrot
café-crème et croissants chauds
l'homme titube
et dans l'intérieur de sa tête
un brouillard de mots
un brouillard de mots
sardines à manger
oeuf dur café-crème
café arrosé rhum
café-crème
café-crème
café-crime arrosé sang !...
Un homme très estimé dans son quartier
a été égorgé en plein jour
l'assassin le vagabond lui a volé
deux francs
soit un café arrosé
zéro franc soixante-dix
deux tartines beurrées
et vingt-cinq centimes pour le pourboire du garçon.

*Jacques Prévert*


----------



## clochelune (20 Février 2007)

suite &#224; Bash&#244;, pour poursuivre dans les ha&#239;kus, en voici deux autres de Issa et Shiki
(et merci pour Pr&#233;vert!)

Sur ma manche
Elle reprend son souffle
La luciole en fuite

Issa 

Solitude
Apr&#232;s le feu d'artifice
L'&#233;toile filante

Shiki


----------



## Burzum (22 Février 2007)

L'ennemi


Ma jeunesse ne fut qu'un ténébreux orage
Traverse ça et là par de brillants soleils;
Le tonnerre et la pluie ont fait un tel ravage,
Qu'il reste en mon jardin bien peu de fruits vermeils.

Voilà que j'ai touché l'automne des idées,
Et qu'il faut employer la pelle et les râteaux
Pour rassembler à neuf les terres inondées,
Où l'eau creuse des trous grands comme des tombeaux.

Et qui sait si les fleurs nouvelles que je rêve
Trouveront dans ce sol lavé comme une grève
Le mystique aliment qui ferait leur vigueur?

- O douleur! o douleur! Le temps mange la vie.
Et l'obscur ennemi qui nous ronge le coeur
Du sang que nous perdons croit et se fortifie!

Charles Baudelaire (1821- 1867)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2007)

Les entrelacs muets des branches
Dans l'air bleu composent les vitraux de l'église primale
Où moi
L'apôtre et Christ vaincu
Amant insolite
Je prie

Les vents s'évadent par ma bouche
Leur souffle étreint le monde d'une étreinte inféconde
Et mon cur
Pareil au lourd rideau de l'histoire sainte et triste
Saint des saints dévoilé de ma Jérusalem
Lourdement se déchire
À l'endroit de ton nom

Allez, vents de la plaine
Des monts
Du grand désert
Allez dire à qui j'aime que son nom est un fer
Que sous les vitraux bleus
Balancés mollement dans la brise
Ma prière est son nom
Son nom
Qui est la seule vraie croix de mon église sous le ciel

Ô mon amour
Triste pendu entre les arbres qui s'étirent
Comme un soleil
Mon cur percé perd mon amour
Comme du sang
Comme la brise dans les arbres
Coulent mes larmes
Passent les heures lentement

DocEvil (1970-20??), in _Ça vous plaît ? C'est moi qui l'ai fait !_


----------



## Burzum (22 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça vous plaît ? C'est moi qui l'ai fait ![/I]



Bravo !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2007)

Je voudrais pas crever
Avant d'avoir connu
Les chiens noirs du Mexique
Qui dorment sans rêver
Les singes à cul nu
Dévoreurs de tropiques
Les araignées d'argent
Au nid truffé de bulles
Je voudrais pas crever
Sans savoir si la lune
Sous son faux air de thune
A un côté pointu
Si le soleil est froid
Si les quatre saisons
Ne sont vraimment que quatre
Sans avoir essayé
De porter une robe
Sur les grands boulevards
Sans avoir regardé
Dans un regard d'égout
Sans avoir mis mon zobe
Dans des coinstots bizarres
Je voudrais pas finir
Sans connaître la lèpre
Ou les sept maladies
Qu'on attrape là-bas
Le bon ni le mauvais
Ne me feraient de peine
Si si si je savais
Que j'en aurais l'etrenne
Et il y a z aussi
Tout ce que je connais
Tout ce que j'apprécie
Que je sais qui me plaît
Le fond vert de la mer
Où valsent les brins d'algue
Sur le sable ondulé
L'herbe grillée de juin
La terre qui craquelle
L'odeur des conifères
Et les baisers de celle
Que ceci que cela
La belle que voilà
Mon Ourson, l'Ursula
Je voudrais pas crever
Avant d'avoir usé
Sa bouche avec ma bouche
Son corps avec mes mains
Le reste avec mes yeux
J'en dis pas plus faut bien
Rester révérencieux
Je voudrais pas mourir
Sans qu'on ait inventé
Les roses éternelles
La journée de deux heures
La mer à la montagne
La montagne à la mer
La fin de la douleur
Les journaux en couleur
Tous les enfants contents
Et tant de trucs encore
Qui dorment dans les crânes
Des géniaux ingénieurs
Des jardiniers joviaux
Des soucieux socialistes
Des urbains urbanistes
Et des pensifs penseurs
Tant de choses à voir
A voir et à z-entendre
Tant de temps à attendre
A chercher dans le noir
 Et moi je vois la fin
Qui grouille et qui s'amène
Avec sa gueule moche
Et qui m'ouvre ses bras
De grenouille bancroche
 Je voudrais pas crever
Non monsieur non madame
Avant d'avoir tâté
Le goût qui me tourmente
Le goût qu'est le plus fort
Je voudrais pas crever
Avant d'avoir goûté
La saveur de la mort...

_Boris Vian  (1920-1959)_


----------



## Burzum (26 Février 2007)

Le Pont Mirabeau

Sous le pont Mirabeau coule la Seine
            Et nos amours
       Faut-il qu'il m'en souvienne
La joie venait toujours après la peine

     Vienne la nuit sonne l'heure
     Les jours s'en vont je demeure

Les mains dans les mains restons face à face
            Tandis que sous
       Le pont de nos bras passe
Des éternels regards l'onde si lasse

     Vienne la nuit sonne l'heure
     Les jours s'en vont je demeure

L'amour s'en va comme cette eau courante
            L'amour s'en va
       Comme la vie est lente
Et comme l'Espérance est violente

     Vienne la nuit sonne l'heure
     Les jours s'en vont je demeure

Passent les jours et passent les semaines
            Ni temps passé 
       Ni les amours reviennent
Sous le pont Mirabeau coule la Seine

     Vienne la nuit sonne l'heure
     Les jours s'en vont je demeure

Guillaume Apollinaire (1880 - 1918)


----------



## unizu carn (22 Mars 2007)

Je ne sais pas si c'est un po&#232;me, et pourtant je suis certaine que c'en est un.

Un homme qui pense, non &#224; une femme comme au compl&#233;ment d'un sexe, mais au sexe comme au compl&#233;ment d'une femme, est m&#251;r pour l'amour. 

Andr&#233; Malraux, _La voie royale_


----------



## clochelune (22 Mars 2007)

TAXI

Je suis d&#233;livr&#233;e
Je reprends ma puret&#233; comme un sac
Elle et moi dans un taxi
Nous regardons la pluie
Et le n&#233;on
Des enseignes chinoises
Dans une rue ordinaire
Je suis anesth&#233;si&#233;e
Une musique n&#232;gre me tame-tame le c&#339;ur
Les feux rouges me font signe d'arr&#234;ter
Mais je continue &#224; courir dans la ville
Le chaufeur me regarde
Je ne bouge pas
Ma puret&#233; et moi nous sommes risibles
Je ris
Feux verts
Tout est permis
M&#234;me d'&#233;craser les feuilles mortes
Le chauffeur me regarde
Quatre heures
Je ram&#232;ne ma puret&#233; assise sur une banquette
C'est dr&#244;le
Je ne peux rien
La ville embrum&#233;e
Les soucis d'amour
Je ne peux rien
Et cet aveugle
Qui traverse avec le chat
Est bien plus important

Denise Jallais
_La Cage_ (1985)
***


VOYAGES

Moi aussi
comme les peintres
j'ai mes mod&#232;les

Un jour
et c'est d&#233;j&#224; hier
sur la plate-forme de l'autobus
je regardais les femmes
qui descendaient la rue d'Amsterdam
Soudain &#224; travers la vitre du bus
j'en d&#233;couvris une
que je n'avais pas vue monter
Assise seule elle semblait sourire
&#192; l'instant m&#234;me elle me plut &#233;norm&#233;ment
mais au m&#234;me instant
je m'ape&#231;us que c'&#233;tait la mienne
J'&#233;tais content.

Jacques Pr&#233;vert
_Histoires_ (1963)


----------



## Burzum (1 Mai 2007)

La musique

La musique souvent me prend comme une mer ! 
Vers ma pâle étoile, 
Sous un plafond de brume ou dans un vaste éther, 
Je mets à la voile 
La poitrine en avant et les poumons gonflés 
Comme de la toile, 
J'escalade le dos des flots amoncelés 
Que la nuit me voile ; 
Je sens vibrer en moi toutes les passions 
D'un vaisseau qui souffre ; 
Le bon vent, la tempête et ses convulsions 
Sur l'immense gouffre 
Me bercent. D'autres fois, calme plat, grand miroir 
De mon désespoir !

Charles Baudelaire (1821- 1867)


----------



## Burzum (3 Mai 2007)

Liberté 

Le vent impur des étables 
Vient d'Ouest, d'Est, du Sud, du Nord. 
On ne s'assied plus aux tables 
Des heureux, puisqu'on est mort. 

Les princesses aux beaux râbles 
Offrent leurs plus doux trésors. 
Mais on s'en va dans les sables 
Oublié, méprisé, fort. 

On peut regarder la lune 
Tranquille dans le ciel noir. 
Et quelle morale ?... aucune. 

Je me console à vous voir, 
À vous étreindre ce soir 
Amie éclatante et brune. 

Ballade des mauvaises personnes 

Qu'on vive dans les étincelles 
Ou qu'on dorme sur le gazon 
Au bruit des râteaux et des pelles, 
On entend mâles et femelles 
Prêtes à toute trahison, 
Les personnes perpétuelles 
Aiguisant leurs griffes cruelles, 
Les personnes qui ont raison. 

Elles rêvent (choses nouvelles !) 
Le pistolet et le poison. 
Elles ont des chants de crécelles 
Elles n'ont rien dans leurs cervelles 
Ni dans le coeur aucun tison, 
Froissant les fleurs sous leurs semelles 
Et courant des routes (lesquelles ?) 
Les personnes qui ont raison. 

Malgré tant d'injures mortelles 
Les roses poussent à foison 
Et les seins gonflent les dentelles 
Et rose est encore l'horizon ; 
Roses sont Marie et Suzon ! 
Mais, les autres, que veulent-elles ? 
Elles ne sont vraiment pas belles, 
Les personnes qui ont raison. 

ENVOI 

Prince, qui, gracieux, excelles 
À nous tirer de la prison, 
Chasse au loin par tes ritournelles 
Les personnes qui ont raison.

Charles Cros


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2007)

Allez hop ! Un po&#232;me &#224; se r&#233;citer pour gagner en philosophie. &#199;a va bien avec mon humeur, ces derniers jours ...





			
				Baudelaire a dit:
			
		

> Rappelez-vous l'objet que nous v&#238;mes, mon &#226;me,
> Ce beau matin d'&#233;t&#233; si doux:
> Au d&#233;tour d'un sentier une charogne inf&#226;me
> Sur un lit sem&#233; de cailloux,
> ...


----------



## aricosec (4 Mai 2007)

l-

le berceau de l'enfance,ou est il a present
je n'ai plus d'esperance,il n'y a plus d'enfants
l'homme est parti a la conquete,d'un univers qui soit a lui
vivre sa vie vivre sa qu&#234;te,et nous somme rest&#233;s ici
sur cette terre que nous aimons,qui aurait pu etre la notre
loin des canons de deraison,enfin survivre comme les autres
mais l'homme est venu en soldat,nous a reunis sur la place
il y avait dans ces yeus l&#224;,tout le mepris de notre race
et l'homme a pos&#233; sur mon coeur,sur le vieillard et sur l'enfant
sur nous qui lui faisions si peur,un fusil au canon brulant
tout n'est plus que nuit maintenant,l'homme a tir&#233; l'homme a fait feu
sur le vieillard et sur l'enfant,et sur moi ,et sur toi mon dieu
mon dieu quand l'homme reviendra,sans avenir et sans pass&#233;
j'ai peur qu'il s'habille en soldat,a corps perdu a coeur bless&#233;
l'homme est de sang ,l'homme est violence
meme si tu n'a pas voulu,
s'il n'a plus en toi d'esperance
il sera a jamais perdu.


----------



## Burzum (15 Mai 2007)

Tristesse

Ramenez-moi, disais-je, au fortuné rivage 
Où Naples réfléchit dans une mer d'azur 
Ses palais, ses coteaux, ses astres sans nuage, 
Où l'oranger fleurit sous un ciel toujours pur. 
Que tardez-vous? Partons! Je veux revoir encore 
Le Vésuve enflammé sortant du sein des eaux; 
Je veux de ses hauteurs voir se lever l'aurore; 
Je veux, guidant les pas de celle que j'adore, 
Redescendre, en rêvant, de ces riants coteaux; 
Suis-moi dans les détours de ce golfe tranquille; 
Retournons sur ces bords à nos pas si connus, 
Aux jardins de Cinthie, au tombeau de Virgile, 
Près des débris épars du temple de Vénus : 
Là, sous les orangers, sous la vigne fleurie, 
Dont le pampre flexible au myrte se marie, 
Et tresse sur ta tête une voûte de fleurs, 
Au doux bruit de la vague ou du vent qui murmure, 
Seuls avec notre amour, seuls avec la nature, 
La vie et la lumière auront plus de douceurs. 

De mes jours pâlissants le flambeau se consume, 
Il s'éteint par degrés au souffle du malheur, 
Ou, s'il jette parfois une faible lueur, 
C'est quand ton souvenir dans mon sein le rallume; 
Je ne sais si les dieux me permettront enfin 
D'achever ici-bas ma pénible journée. 
Mon horizon se borne, et mon oeil incertain 
Ose l'étendre à peine au-delà d'une année. 
Mais s'il faut périr au matin, 
S'il faut, sur une terre au bonheur destinée, 
Laisser échapper de ma main 
Cette coupe que le destin 
Semblait avoir pour moi de roses couronnée, 
Je ne demande aux dieux que de guider mes pas 
Jusqu'aux bords qu'embellit ta mémoire chérie, 
De saluer de loin ces fortunés climats, 
Et de mourir aux lieux où j'ai goûté la vie.

Alphonse de Lamartine (1790 - 1869)


----------



## al02 (15 Mai 2007)

*LA POMME ET L'ESCARGOT*



Il y avait une pomme

A la cime d'un pommier;

Un grand coup de vent d'automne

La fit tomber sur le pré !



Pomme, pomme,

T'es-tu fait mal ?

J'ai le menton en marmelade

Le nez fendu

Et l'oeil poché !



Elle tomba, quel dommage,

Sur un petit escargot

Qui s'en allait au village

Sa demeure sur le dos



Ah ! stupide créature

Gémit l'animal cornu

T'as défoncé ma toiture

Et me voici faible et nu.



Dans la pomme à demi blette

L'escargot, comme un gros ver

Rongea, creusa sa chambrette

Afin d'y passer l'hiver.



Ah ! mange-moi, dit la pomme,

puisque c'est là mon destin;

par testament je te nomme

héritier de mes pépins.



Tu les mettras dans la terre

Vers le mois de février,

Il en sortira, j'espère,

De jolis petits pommiers.



_Charles Vildrac
_


----------



## bompi (15 Mai 2007)

D'un auteur que je n'aime pas trop par ailleurs [largement sur&#233;valu&#233; &#224; mes yeux ...] mais l&#224;, c'est mignon :


Le po&#232 a dit:


> *L&#8217;Idole*
> Sonnet du Trou du Cul
> 
> Obscur et fronc&#233; comme un &#339;illet violet
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> D'un auteur que je n'aime pas trop par ailleurs [largement surévalué à mes yeux ...] mais là, c'est mignon :



Il y a une certaine constance chez toi, c'est bien :



bompi a dit:


> Puisqu'on cite plus haut l'album zutique de Rimbaud, source d'émoi de mon adolescence, autant citer l'un de mes préférés (sinon mon préféré) de ces textes :



Pour pas flooder :

Ma petite quéquette,
Sort de ma braguette,
Je pisse et péte,
En montant chez Kate*.

Moralité : eau et gaz à tous les étages


Gainsbourg : _eau et gaz à tous les étages_





*qui?®©


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il y a une certaine *constance* chez toi, c'est bien :



Constante. :rose:


----------



## bompi (16 Mai 2007)

Les deux (constante et constance) doivent convenir, non ? 
Figure-toi que je me suis demand&#233; fugitivement si je l'avais d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; et avant de le v&#233;rifier je n'y ai plus pens&#233;. Heureusement que tu suis, toi


----------

